# Intel Core i5 & i7 Sandy Bridge Overclocking and Feedback



## mudkip (Jan 4, 2011)

Go?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 15, 2011)

Alright this is driving me nuts. Every time I want to talk about my SB experiences I have to go sign-up on another forum. Come on, get in here peeps. Let's see your boards, chips, and settings.

P8P67 EVO + 2600k
Anything not listed is auto.

4600 MHz
PLL Overvoltage - DISABLE
Turbo By All Cores - 46
1.365v in bios
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.7v (magic setting!)

1866 MHz, 8-9-8-24 1T
VCCIO 1.1v
DRAM 1.6125v

Load-Line Calibration: Ultra High
VRM Frequency: 350
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Control: Extreme
CPU Current Capability: 130%

C1E - DISABLE
EIST - DISABLE
C3, C6 States - DISABLE
CPU Thermal Monitor - DISABLE

I had to start over from scratch a few times between crap bios updates and phantom bsods. Finally worked out 8gbs at 2133 just isn't doable with either the board or chip. Won't even do cas 7 at 1866 on sticks that will supposedly do cas 6 @ 2000mhz.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't have time to list all of my bios settings, but I'll give some basics. I'm running 4.6ghz on 1.365v, PLL at 1.65v. Using fixed CPU ratio instead of turbo. My chip just seems to be more stable with the fixed ratio. 8GB memory at 1866 9-10-9-27 1T. VCCIO is set at 1.05v and Vdram at 1.625v. For whatever reason, SB just seems not to like anything above 1866 for most of us.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 15, 2011)

Our chips seem pretty similar, I should give that 1.65 pll a try. On asus all you get is turbo but it can still be fixed by disabling all that crap I listed at the bottom.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 15, 2011)

I have all the CPU power saving features and other crap disabled. The deal with overclocking Sandybridge is that a stable Prime run or LinX run won't guarantee you a stable clock anymore and you will still inevitably BSOD, you'll need to keep bumping voltage until you stop experiencing crashes altogether. From a bit of googling the problem seems to be related with Vdroop on the platform itself.

My personal opinion? Overclocking just isn't as fun as you expect it to be with a 32nm chip when it is being held back by annoying repercussions such as the Vdroop, you can bench your CPU at a reasonably low voltage fine but then crash at idle leaving you no choice but to pump more Vcore into it. This is what disappointed me the most, unless it is fixed I will continue with my plan to jumpship from intel to AMD.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 15, 2011)

randomflip said:


> I have all the CPU power saving features and other crap disabled. The deal with overclocking Sandybridge is that a stable Prime run or LinX run won't guarantee you a stable clock anymore and you will still inevitably BSOD, you'll need to keep bumping voltage until you stop experiencing crashes altogether. From a bit of googling the problem seems to be related with Vdroop on the platform itself.
> 
> My personal opinion? Overclocking just isn't as fun as you expect it to be with a 32nm chip when it is being held back by annoying repercussions such as the Vdroop, you can bench your CPU at a reasonably low voltage fine but then crash at idle leaving you no choice but to pump more Vcore into it. This is what disappointed me the most, unless it is fixed I will continue with my plan to jumpship from intel to AMD.



This is exactly what happens with SB when you are on the edge of stability, and it can be disappointing. However, considering how easy SB overclocks in general, I just look at taming the vdroop as a challenge to make up for how ridiculously easy it is to overclock otherwise. I can tell you that on newer bios revisions on my Biostar TP67XE, this problem has decreased, and voltage seems to be a bit more predictable. Major key with Sandy Bridge is to learn how to use CPU PLL and loadline calibration effectively, and you'll start seeing better stable overclocks with less vcore. Every new platform has it's challenges, and at least with Sandy Bridge it is well defined.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 15, 2011)

I did have some success in making that kind of instability show itself during stress testing. With sp1 and avx, setting IBT on standard, auto, and 100 runs. I'm not sure why, but I think the end of a round is the most likely crash point, so having it finish one every 7.5 seconds seems to bring out latent instability. Well to some extent anyways. I do have a higher setting on the LLC I can try but from what I've read it over shoots the voltage you set in the bios by a large margin.

It is fairly annoying. Watching my vcore over the span of 5 minutes I observed 1.328, 1.336, 1.344, 1.352, and 1.36. The upper range was much more common, but it only takes a moment at those lower volts to crash. I might try increasing my VRM frequency as well. Anything I can do to lock it down...


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 15, 2011)

well...



randomflip said:


> I have all the CPU power saving features and other crap disabled. The deal with overclocking Sandybridge is that a stable Prime run or LinX run won't guarantee you a stable clock anymore and you will still inevitably BSOD, you'll need to keep bumping voltage until you stop experiencing crashes altogether. From a bit of googling the problem seems to be related with Vdroop on the platform itself.
> 
> My personal opinion? Overclocking just isn't as fun as you expect it to be with a 32nm chip when it is being held back by annoying repercussions such as the Vdroop, you can bench your CPU at a reasonably low voltage fine but then crash at idle leaving you no choice but to pump more Vcore into it. This is what disappointed me the most, unless it is fixed I will continue with my plan to jumpship from intel to AMD.



Never experienced this problem. Sounds like bad overclock testing, IMHO, crashing at idle. There are ways to avoid that, very obvious ways, actually.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> well...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=41130&stc=1&d=1300210647



Any stability testing at those settings yet? I can get mine to 4.7 on about the same vcore, and will complete 25 cycles of IBT on very high. However, like many others, the vdroop will cause random crashes on idle. If I bring the vcore up to 1.3v to make up for vdroop, it no longer BSOD randomly. Interested to see if you experience the same.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 15, 2011)

I idle @ 1600mhz. NO stability issues whatsoever. Did 500 passes of IBT with 8GB(4 sticks) @ 2133 9-10-9, stressing 7526MB, 8 threads.

That is "drooped" voltage shown above. CPU is under the IBT run in that screenshot.

I am probably running much higher current(not volts) to cpu than you guys are, FYI. I will not go over 1.3v, myself. NO need.

Memcontrol @ 1.15v.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I idle @ 1600mhz. NO stability issues whatsoever. Did 500 passes of IBT with 8GB(4 sticks) @ 2133 9-10-9, stressing 7526MB, 8 threads.
> 
> That is "drooped" voltage shown above. CPU is under the IBT run in that screenshot.
> 
> I am probably running much higher current(not volts) to cpu than you guys are, FYI. I will not go over 1.3v, myself. NO need.



OK. So you have Speedstep/C states enabled? What board are you using, and what sticks are you running in that board? Why do you think you're running a higher current?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 15, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> OK. So you have Speedstep/C states enabled? What sticks are you running in that board?



Of course!?! Why would I need 4.7ghz at desktop?

Corsair CMT4GX3M2A2133C9. They need 1.7v for 2133mhz. I find 7-8-7 1866mhz faster anyway.

And that was with a very limited bios. Just use turbo to OC, and forget bios, this is like the old-school days where software is king.

There is ALOT of reason that the "real" guys are telling everyone to keep P-states enabled. I wish everyone would listen, as it's just so much easier, and saves some overall usage costs in power, too. 4.7ghz for browsing is obscene.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 15, 2011)

What board are you using? You seem to have an above average chip, probably giving you more leeway than most.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Of course!?! Why would I need 4.7ghz at desktop?
> 
> Corsair CMT4GX3M2A2133C9. They need 1.7v for 2133mhz. I find 7-8-7 1866mhz faster anyway.
> 
> ...



The "real" guys  seem split, from what I've read over the last couple of months. I agree with you that no one needs to run 4.7 on the desktop, but there seems to be varied opinions on whether enabling C states will limit overclock stability, as it has with x58. Also, I can overclock higher using a fixed multi then I can with Turbo. 

1866 seems to be the "sweet spot" for memory on Sandy Bridge.

So, what about your comment on current? Curious about that.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 15, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> The "real" guys  seem split



As do the bioses that follow them.




> Also, I can overclock higher using a fixed multi then I can with Turbo.



Bios problem. Playing with Turbo OC is no just a matter of setting volts, and running. There are various P-States that need to be programmed, and there's more than volts there to play with. Seeing boards with options out htere that are realyl basically useless kinda makes me cry. 




> 1866 seems to be the "sweet spot" for memory on Sandy Bridge.



Again, bios. But yeah, given the volts needed, 1866 seems a bit too perfect. Would be nice to see some 6-6-6 @ 1866 and 1.5v, but I'm not too confident on that at this point.



> So, what about your comment on current? Curious about that.


If you cannot change this in bios, or are not aware of it, then you are not using the right tools, IMHO, and your OC is really just brute-forced.

That's not to say that that is your fault, really, but more an indicator of how the bios is programmed. 



Current? I am runnning 1.26v @ load, and PWM is pulling 134w. I'd be curious to see what yours is pulling.

I do not think I ahve a good chip, I'm just taking a far different approach to clocking, so our result aren't even comparable. Maybe I'd get more outta your chip than you have, maybe less...no real way to tell.


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 15, 2011)

My 2600k is at 4700Ghz single core, 4600 dual core, 4500 triple and quad core. It was running 4700Ghz fine with rather toasty temperature, so I lowered it to a lower level, along with a lower vcore.



cadaveca said:


> As do the bioses that follow them.
> Current? I am runnning 1.26v @ load, and PWM is pulling 134w. I'd be curious to see what yours is pulling.



Only at 1.26v for 4.7? That is rather nice.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 15, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> Only at 1.26v for 4.7? That is rather nice.



Actually, no, it isn't. I am doing things in a FAR different way than most, so my result is in now way comparable to yours, or really anyone else clocking SB at the moment.


Or maybe I'm just full of it. Once I get time in with some boards and more cpus, I'll have a much better picture as to what's going on.

I thought the same...boy, did I get a nice chip...but, really, I do not think so, now, after spending some time with the platform.

It's funny how we all seem to be "stuck" at the same clock though.  Well, not really, but maybe you get what I mean. 4.7ghz isn't max for MY cpu, for sure.


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 15, 2011)

I wonder how can you do it any different to most people? You up the turbo multiplier just like everyone else. If you are really doing it totally differently, do share it.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 15, 2011)

I am not using bios, in any way. Software only. Software programs bios, of course.

There's no trick...I'm just not adjsuting the same things you guys are. the only volts that are increased are in Pstates, cpu volts are cahnged in P-state only.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Current? I am runnning 1.26v @ load, and PWM is pulling 134w. I'd be curious to see what yours is pulling.



Using the latest aida the max current I saw was 128w @ 4.5 with about 1.336 loaded.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 15, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Using the latest aida the max current I saw was 128w @ 4.5.



Ok, first of all, what AIDA reports, and what I am measuring is not the same number at all. For example, if you look at my review of the P7P55D-E PRO, you'll see the H55 board pulling over 90w @ stock. AIDA reports 63w.

But let's assume it's similar(given PWM efficiency, it should be, the H55 board just has crappy PWM).

You run 1.35v, and a total of 128w.

I run 1.26v, and a total 134w.


Looks like I'm pushing more to cpu, no?


----------



## Zen_ (Mar 15, 2011)

i5-2500k
ASRock P67 Pro3 
4GB XMS3 @ 1600-9-9-9-24 1.65v (auto) 
Hyper 212+ /w 1600 RPM S-Flex and 1500 RPM Gelid PWM (both set idle at 1000 RPM) 

Turbo Multi - 45x 
Voltage - Auto (idles 0.98v-1.15v, boost up to 1.37v loaded) 

I can do 4.8 GHz stable with a fixed 1.42v and internal PLL overvolt enabled but what does 4.8 do that 4.5 doesn't? It seems better to use the dynamic voltage feature in the long run. Max I have been able to do is 5 GHz but it approaches thermal limits in LinX using the new AVX extension. 

There's been a lot of fuss about turbo only overclocking for SB but personally I like it. It does take away from enthusiest tweaking but it also makes it very easy to achieve incredible practical overclocks while having low power consumption and heat (and therefor less noise) at idle with dynamic fan speeds on your heatsink.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I am not using bios, in any way. Software only. Software programs bios, of course.
> 
> There's no trick...I'm just not adjsuting the same things you guys are. the only volts that are increased are in Pstates, cpu volts are cahnged in P-state only.



OK, so let's end the mystery... What are you using in terms of software for voltage changes, current changes etc?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 15, 2011)

I was just throwing out a vaguely comparative number. If you really wanted to compare you could grab an aida beta and I could make that measurement during a max run on IBT instead of standard, and @ 4.6. Not sure any of that really tells anyone something useful though. 

Also not really following your point about power states and higher work load. What board are you running and what threads have you been visiting to work out your take on it all? That would help complete the picture..


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 15, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I was just throwing out a vaguely comparative number. If you really wanted to compare you could grab an aida beta and I could make that measurement during a max run on IBT instead of standard, and @ 4.6. Not sure any of that really tells anyone something useful though.
> 
> Also not really following your point about power states and higher work load. What board are you running and what threads have you been visiting to work out your take on it all? That would help complete the picture..



I am not visiting any threads. LoL. I've worked out my take on it all by clocking. Hence my approach not being the same as everyone else! I've read just about every thread on the internet about SB clocking, after i finished my own playing.

I own AIDA; my board does not report current consumption values...It's not even supported by AIDA at this point.


Unfortunately, the rest of the info will have to wait for my review!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 15, 2011)

Subbed for info and the mysterious cadaveca's overclocking secrets.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 15, 2011)

Well what are people using for stress testing? I do 100 runs standard on IBT with avx. Then 50 runs max, and 20 runs forced to 8 threads. 5 hours OCCT large data set. Then memtest 5-9 passes whenever needed. Despite all that I like many others end up with random BSODs, assumingly due to vdroop. Typically throwing excessive volts at it fixes it, just isn't very efficient.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> well...
> 
> Never experienced this problem. Sounds like bad overclock testing, IMHO, crashing at idle. There are ways to avoid that, very obvious ways, actually.





LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Well what are people using for stress testing? I do 100 runs standard on IBT with avx. Then 50 runs max, and 20 runs forced to 8 threads. 5 hours OCCT large data set. Then memtest 5-9 passes whenever needed. Despite all that I like many others end up with random BSODs, assumingly do to vdroop. Typically throwing excessive volts at it fixes it, just isn't very efficient.



Well let's just say I've tried all BIOS available for my mobo. And that the crashes happen in intervals, like a timer. So if I had an x amount of vcore, it will determine how long my system stays on and during that time I can stress test the CPU using LinX 25 passes or Prime 12 hours if I have pumped enough volts into it and it will crash the next day IF I don't have enough volts.

The message I get is Bug check 0x124 every crash in event viewer, I mean if someone can give me tips that is fine, but I am not doing anything out of the ordinary at the moment other than adding vcore and turning LLC to moderate to minimize vdroop. 
I am confident that my chip is stable at 1.320 Vcore but it sucks I need 1.360-70 to keep it from crashing for days @ 4.5ghz and personally I think that is quite poor results.

I've done memtest on my two sticks for 4 hours and found no errors as well, I've very well also ruled out every other hardware in my system and came down to the conclusion I've posted above. From my standpoint there is really not much else I can do, I've tried all different methods out there available and the only one that seems to work is putting in more VCORE, I agree it is NOT efficient hence why I am frustrated with the platform right now because there doesn't seem to be any other way. 

If there is then fire away I'm all ears mateys.

EDIT: What I haven't tried actually is OCing via software, there are obvious reasons as to why I've stayed clear from that but after reading Cadavecas results, I'll give it a go when I get home tonight and see if I can get varying results.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 15, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Well what are people using for stress testing? I do 100 runs standard on IBT with avx. Then 50 runs max, and 20 runs forced to 8 threads. 5 hours OCCT large data set. Then memtest 5-9 passes whenever needed. Despite all that I like many others end up with random BSODs, assumingly do to vdroop. Typically throwing excessive volts at it fixes it, just isn't very efficient.





randomflip said:


> Well let's just say I've tried all BIOS available for my mobo. And that the crashes happen in intervals, like a timer. So if I had an x amount of vcore, it will determine how long my system stays on and during that time I can stress test the CPU using LinX 25 passes or Prime 12 hours if I have pumped enough volts into it and it will crash the next day IF I don't have enough volts.
> 
> The message I get is Bug check 0x124 every crash in event viewer, I mean if someone can give me tips that is fine, but I am not doing anything out of the ordinary at the moment other than adding vcore and turning LLC to moderate to minimize vdroop.
> I am confident that my chip is stable at 1.320 Vcore but it sucks I need 1.360-70 to keep it from crashing for days @ 4.5ghz and personally I think that is quite poor results.
> ...



I think some of the issue is early adoption. Even though manufacturers have released several bios, it is still early in the game. Like I mentioned before, I've seen improvements in vdroop over the last couple of beta bios that I've received straight from a Biostar rep. Maybe Cadaveca has some undiscovered magic, maybe not, but the board partners are learning and making changes that will help stabilize the platform. I'm fairly confident in that, from what I've seen so far.

I think we also need to learn from each other and experiment to see what works and what doesn't. That's one of the things that makes this hobby fun. Be patient, experiment and have fun. For those of you who have been in the game for awhile know that we really have it easy these days when tweaking hardware. I try hard not to take it for granted.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 16, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> I think some of the issue is early adoption. Even though manufacturers have released several bios, it is still early in the game. Like I mentioned before, I've seen improvements in vdroop over the last couple of beta bios that I've received straight from a Biostar rep. Maybe Cadaveca has some undiscovered magic, maybe not, but the board partners are learning and making changes that will help stabilize the platform. I'm fairly confident in that, from what I've seen so far.
> 
> I think we also need to learn from each other and experiment to see what works and what doesn't. That's one of the things that makes this hobby fun. Be patient, experiment and have fun. For those of you who have been in the game for awhile know that we really have it easy these days when tweaking hardware. I try hard not to take it for granted.



I apologize to anyone who have picked up that I am being a tad ungrateful and impatient, I'm still trying to get used to this platform as I've only begun from clocking a Q6600 and Nehalem which had very similar methods. Paul, your posts have made me very hopeful and more comfortable sticking to what I have, Gigabyte have not released any new BIOS downloads since I bought my board so I will have to be a bit more patient. 

I'm receiving my B3 stepping motherboard at the 18th of this month so despite the board being the same as my current without the degrading issue I am also hoping that it will also help me with my issue. Although there is also a chance that I may have just received a really poor chip and that maybe most badly binned chips have the same symptoms.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 16, 2011)

randomflip said:


> I apologize to anyone who have picked up that I am being a tad ungrateful and impatient, I'm still trying to get used to this platform as I've only begun from clocking a Q6600 and Nehalem which had very similar methods. Paul, your posts have made me very hopeful and more comfortable sticking to what I have, Gigabyte have not released any new BIOS downloads since I bought my board so I will have to be a bit more patient.
> 
> I'm receiving my B3 stepping motherboard at the 18th of this month so despite the board being the same as my current without the degrading issue I am also hoping that it will also help me with my issue. Although there is also a chance that I may have just received a really poor chip and that maybe most badly binned chips have the same symptoms.



Yeah, way too early to panic about things. Gigabyte seems to get things right after a few bios revisions, at least from my experience with the x58 platform. Also, from what I have seen you don't have a really bad chip. You just might not have a really good chip. . That would likely include 60-70% of all 2600k's. Hell, I went through a half dozen i7 920 chips before I found a really good one, then another half dozen for another. It's just how it goes. However, you can work to squeeze everything possible out of that chip, and it will give you more processing power then you will probably ever really need.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 16, 2011)

Speaking of, what's the cut off on this rma stuff? As long as I'm using 1155 I'm not changing out this board. Soonest swap I'd do is bulldozer if it can beat sandy, which is a few months away. I just don't have a need for more than 4 ports. I don't have a backup system... and there's no way I'd buy another 1155 board in advance.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 16, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Speaking of, what's the cut off on this rma stuff? As long as I'm using 1155 I'm not changing out this board. Soonest swap I'd do is bulldozer if it can beat sandy, which is a few months away. I just don't have a need for more than 4 ports. I don't have a backup system... and there's no way I'd buy another 1155 board in advance.



Don't know about a cut off. Most manufacturers are doing an advance RMA. They send you the board, secure it with a credit card, then you send the old one back after you switch them out. . Im going to have to wait until April for my replacement. Biostar will not have replacements for this board until then.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 16, 2011)

randomflip said:


> What I haven't tried actually is OCing via software, there are obvious reasons as to why I've stayed clear from that but after reading Cadavecas results, I'll give it a go when I get home tonight and see if I can get varying results.



The problem exists that this software I am using needs bios-level support in order to function fully. Explore the CD that came with your board, and maybe it's there for you.

124 error code, in your situation, may be memory controller volts.

stole this lsit form elsewhere her on TPU:

BSOD codes for overclocking
0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is
on i7 45nm, usually means too little VVT/QPI for the speed of Uncore
on i7 32nm SB, usually means too little vCore
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1A = Memory management error. It usually means a bad stick of Ram. Test with Memtest or whatever you prefer. Try raising your Ram voltage
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 16, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> The problem exists that this software I am using needs bios-level support in order to function fully. Explore the CD that came with your board, and maybe it's there for you.
> 
> 124 error code, in your situation, may be memory controller volts.
> 
> ...



Good list to have. I think that the majority of the idle BSOD experienced by Sandy Bridge owners is 0x124.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 16, 2011)

It's interesting, my last couple bsods had no error code. Which seems like it can mean a few things. On that note, thanks. My BSOD code list was missing a few of those.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 16, 2011)

I can't take credit for that list, nor do I know exactly how accurate it is, but at least it gives some direction.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 16, 2011)

That reminds me, has anyone seen any codes specific to pll? Or will that register as a vcore issue.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 16, 2011)

I haven't had any bsods. Auto settings at 4.5GHz may be setting the vcore higher than it needs but it has definitely been very stable.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 16, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I haven't had any bsods. Auto settings at 4.5GHz may be setting the vcore higher than it needs but it has definitely been very stable.



Yeah, if you are on auto, I'm fairly sure your vcore is too high. Can you post a cpu-z screenie, and load temps?


----------



## Frizz (Mar 16, 2011)

Just did some more research during lunch and it seems the new revisions have fixed the LLC and vdroop problems. I'll hopefully be picking up my new B3 stepping board today, I'll give an update on how it goes.


EDIT: The boards went on sale today without me knowing, there is less than 5 left on their site www.itestate.com.au so I am lucky I didn't wait til the 18th lol.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 16, 2011)

I just tried the max LLC setting, it doesn't mess around. With 1.36v in the bios it jumps to 1.368-1.378 under load, compared to 1.328-1.336 on the next highest setting. It occurs to me though isn't this not remotely helpful to the issue? The problem is bsods during no load, web browsing and crap. LLC only kicks in under higher load, doesn't change idle behavior.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 16, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, if you are on auto, I'm fairly sure your vcore is too high. Can you post a cpu-z screenie, and load temps?



On Auto with offset voltage, it tends to predominantly load @ 1.34/1.35v with very momentary spikes up to 1.37v but no higher. I mean, I can game for an hr/2 hrs whilst having HW monitor running and it will show 1.34 as the highest voltage but fire up 3DMark 06 and it will always have a momentary shift upto 1.37v. LLC is on Auto also.

Load Temps under Prime after a couple of hours are around 68-70c but then I'm running my fans through resistors for a nice quiet setup. Gaming wise it stays under 60c always.

Freaking awesome chips really.

EDIT - Will get some screenies up at some point and it's nice to finally have a Sandy Bridge thread going on here


----------



## Frizz (Mar 16, 2011)

Alright finally! I am able to go back to my old methods of OCing. The main problem was... with my Gigabyte board, LLC overshot Vcore I was getting temps from 80-90's when I set vcore to 1.370 LLC Level 1 but with the new B3 stepping mobo I got today, on level 1 LLC temps are under 75 with 1.370 vcore.

More evidence, on my old B2 stepping UD5 I was able to boot into windows using 1.315 with Level 1 LLC... Now on my B3 stepping It will only reach loading screen til it BSODs with the same settings... So this to me has indicated that the LLC for my old B2 stepping was pushing Vcore higher than what I put in the BIOS and in turn made vdroop and everything else harder to deal with and it also explains the higher thermals.

With B3 everything seems to be in working order, I have a pretty average or below average chip that needs 1.370vcore for 24/7 4.5ghz settings but the temps are under 75 so I am okay with that and also I haven't received a crash on idle at all yet and I doubt I will now since LLC has been fixed.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 16, 2011)

I feel kinda dense. I suddenly get why overclocking with power states could be more effective. The phantom bsods are from idle vdroop at high clock-rates. Being at idle means LLC doesn't kick in to compensate. If you're idling at 1600mhz you eliminate that issue as the only time you're at max speed is under load, when LLC supposedly kicks in. I say supposedly because I just ran a test with a 15% load, LLC didn't kick in which could be a serious roadblock to this solution. You may end up only with the illusion of increased stability because you spend considerably less time at your max overclock in idle voltage conditions.

Other than that the problem is there's been many reports of c-states hurting your performance, so that extra 100-300mhz you get out of it could easily be negated by having them on.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 16, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> My 2600k is at 4700Ghz single core, 4600 dual core, 4500 triple and quad core. It was running 4700Ghz fine with rather toasty temperature, so I lowered it to a lower level, along with a lower vcore.



I do presume you mean mhz... 4700ghz would be crazy!


----------



## Frizz (Mar 16, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I feel kinda dense. I suddenly get why overclocking with power states could be more effective. The phantom bsods are from idle vdroop at high clock-rates. Being at idle means LLC doesn't kick in to compensate. If you're idling at 1600mhz you eliminate that issue as the only time you're at max speed is under load, when LLC supposedly kicks in. I say supposedly because I just ran a test with a 15% load, LLC didn't kick in which could be a serious roadblock to this solution. You may end up only with the illusion of increased stability because you spend considerably less time at your max overclock in idle voltage conditions.
> 
> Other than that the problem is there's been many reports of c-states hurting your performance, so that extra 100-300mhz you get out of it could easily be negated by having them on.



Even when I had the C-state functions on or off, the main problem was with LLC not the Vdroop. The LLC was broken, it over compensated and none of those power saving features would help my stability, it would still inevitably crash and BSOD even if the processor was idling at @1.6 ghz. LLC was the main reason why I could boot and bench under 1.315-25 but at high temps, the real vcore MUST have been much higher during load than what I set in the BIOS which would cause the instability when my system went to idle at lower voltages.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 17, 2011)

You would bsod at 1.6ghz? Did you have offset turned off? Offsets don't seem to work right with LLC. Other issue is we're not all using the same boards let alone bios, so behaviors will differ significantly in some cases.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 17, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> You would bsod at 1.6ghz? Did you have offset turned off? Offsets don't seem to work right with LLC. Other issue is we're not all using the same boards let alone bios, so behaviors will differ significantly in some cases.



Offset? If you are referring to dynamic vcore usage, I was not using that. I was inputting Vcore directly. Gigabyte has been known to have problems with LLC in their p67 motherboards, BUT this is only concerning B2 stepping motherboards which I assume everyone has already replaced anyway.

My new B3 has none of these problems present and LLC works as intended now without overshooting Vcore, hence my report of improved temps overall. Never passing 71-72 degrees whereas on my older motherboard it reached around 80-85 with the exact same settings.


----------



## l0ud_sil3nc3 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have been binning a few here are some results


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 17, 2011)

l0ud_sil3nc3 said:


> I have been binning a few here are some results
> 
> http://i53.tinypic.com/so8ffr.png
> 
> ...



Nice clocks, but damn that's a ton of vcore for a 32nm chip.


----------



## PolRoger (Mar 17, 2011)

Here is a screen shot of my current daily o.c... 
Cooling is TR Archon with push/pull on an open air test bench.
~ 65+ hrs Rosetta 8 threads (load).
I also sometimes like to bench higher multi(s).


----------



## l0ud_sil3nc3 (Mar 17, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Nice clocks, but damn that's a ton of vcore for a 30nm chip.



those voltages were used for those benches only, for my 24/7 setup I usually keep it right at 1.38-1.4, and I have never had any problems with any 32nm chips dying on me.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah it's interesting for all the worry about degradation I haven't actually seen any reports, even from people pushing 1.5v 24/7. Where before on early 45nm chips there were plenty of reports, I even ran into it on that shitty QX9650. Damn thing degraded even at 4ghz. These sandybridge chips are way tougher than people give them credit for.


----------



## l0ud_sil3nc3 (Mar 17, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Yeah it's interesting for all the worry about degradation I haven't actually seen any reports, even from people pushing 1.5v 24/7. Where before on early 45nm chips there were plenty of reports, I even ran into it on that shitty QX9650. Damn thing degraded even at 4ghz. These sandybridge chips are way tougher than people give them credit for.



truth, I have seen people running linx with 1.53v and they chips are still clocking the same speed as before with the same volts.

I am sure like most Intel, chips VCCIO/VTT/Termination voltage is what kills these guys, but it is nice that every chip I have had has not even needed 1.1v to run the memory at 2133 stable.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 17, 2011)

What are the limits on those voltages loud?


----------



## l0ud_sil3nc3 (Mar 18, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> What are the limits on those voltages loud?



not sure as there is no literature from Intel on Vccio however I have found that usually anywhere from 1.05-1.08 is fine for high cpu and ram clocks.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 18, 2011)

Asus claims 1.2 is max safe for vccio, but that no more than 1.1v would ever be necessary. I've seen some people need 1.125-1.15 to run 8gbs at 2133. For me though 8gs just won't happen at 2133.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm currently running 1600Mhz sticks, everything seems blazing fast. Any real world difference when running 2133? I'm thinking my next addition will be a nice fast SSD, would it be more beneficial to get the faster RAM then?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 18, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I'm currently running 1600Mhz sticks, everything seems blazing fast. Any real world difference when running 2133? I'm thinking my next addition will be a nice fast SSD, would it be more beneficial to get the faster RAM then?



On Sandy Bridge, the sweet spot seems to be 1866. There seems to be quickly diminishing returns on anything higher than that. Your question about the SSD is confusing. Will an upgrade to an SSD be a better investment than switching from 1600 to 2133? Yes, absolutely. If that's not the question, please clarify.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 18, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> On Sandy Bridge, the sweet spot seems to be 1866. There seems to be quickly diminishing returns on anything higher than that. You question about the SSD is confusing. Will an upgrade to an SSD be a better investment than switching from 1600 to 2133? Yes, absolutely. If that's not the question, please clarify.



Sorry about the confusion. What I meant was, I'm guessing there would be a much bigger benefit to buying and running the faster memory once I have purchased an SSD. Otherwise I'm guessing my HDD would be a slight bottleneck or not? But yes I'm thinking SSD first and then memory.

In other news today - My Sandy pushed my newly acquired second hand, el cheapo HD 5870 to a 30,000 3D Mark 06 score today. Had to run it at 5GHz though.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 18, 2011)

Just got done building a 2500k + msi P67A-G45 system. Nice board except for two rather crippling issues. No internal pll control which would have really helped with this cooler. The other is LLC. It has two LLC options, high and low. The way it's phrased I'm not even sure which is supposed to overvolt more, but it doesn't matter because both actually have identical values. If you're at 1.3v idle, it will ramp up to 1.336, then 1.368-1.378 depending on the extent of the load. So to really be stable at 4.5ghz idle on this build it may end up going into the 1.4s. Fixing both those issues could lead to a much more efficient overclock.


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a B3 Asus P8P67 Vanilla from Newegg.com RMA.

It's a nice board - I haven't had any cold boot issues or resume from sleep issues (PLL overvoltage off).

It came with bios 1305.

Running 4.8ghz 24/7 with an i7-2600k, 1.32v set in bios:


----------



## mudkip (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice to see this thread is living. Waiting for mITX board and then I'll upgrade to sandy bridge.. stuck with i5 750 for now


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 20, 2011)

Heh, for a moment I just had a craving for my old P6X58D. For anything under 1.3v it had ZERO voltage fluctuation. Idle, load, never budged. It was frankly pretty amazing. It was like that from launch, really doubtful bios updates will nab the same stability on my EVO. Wonder what the technical reason is for this big move backwards. I mean once they cracked perfect voltage stability you'd figure they'd carry that on to all successive models...


----------



## da20valve (Mar 20, 2011)

*2600k*

All 2600K's will do 4.8GHZ striaght out of the box just upgrade your cooler and set the multi to 48. I over clock these for a living and there is NO need to adjust voltages. Just Bang up the multi and you will be looking at around 170s for Wprime.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 20, 2011)

da20valve said:


> All 2600K's will do 4.8GHZ striaght out of the box just upgrade your cooler and set the multi to 48. I over clock these for a living and there is NO need to adjust voltages. Just Bang up the multi and you will be looking at around 170s for Wprime.



So how many 2600k chips have you OC'd?


----------



## da20valve (Mar 20, 2011)

*2600k*

Probably 30 2600K's and like 15 2500K's both on the original mainboard and the new B3 stepping


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 20, 2011)

da20valve said:


> All 2600K's will do 4.8GHZ striaght out of the box just upgrade your cooler and set the multi to 48. I over clock these for a living and there is NO need to adjust voltages. Just Bang up the multi and you will be looking at around 170s for Wprime.



And what magic motherboard are you using for this? It must be one that automatically enables ppl overvoltage which is something I have yet to encounter. If it doesn't, you must have gotten a magic batch for all of those.... because that basically contradicts the experiences of every user I've encountered. Highest I've seen stable for auto is 4.4ghz, and it can be a pretty epic fight for that extra 400mhz. Are you stability testing these?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 20, 2011)

You know, I did mention earlier that maybe there was something fishy about 4.7GHz...


Max multi that is available is a function of temperature and power consumption. If you cool the chip better, you can get higher multis.

Liek I said, I run low volts, and increase curret instead of voltage. I mean, my volts are abit higher, but I did that to match the higher memcontrol volts.

I had no fight, whatsoever, all the way up to 48. I do NOT have any "PLL override" or any of that stuff you guys have...I have just cpu volts, mem controller volts, dram volts, chipset volts. The rest I do via software.

When I move on to the next board, I'll really get to see if any of these "tweaks" have an real tangible benefit, or if it's placebos from brute-forcing it.


So funny, you guys were all wondering what magic I had, yet here's someone else with kind of the same story. Maybe it's time to re-evalute how you are clocking your chips...Sandbridge is not like previous chips, IMHO.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 20, 2011)

That may for whatever reason be your experience but again that's not what people are experiencing en masse. And your experiences on a single chip make a lot more sense than him making those claims for every single chip. And I'm not really seeing huge temperature variations on these. High end air people have been ranging 60s-70s. So that doesn't really seem to hold well for an explanation.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 20, 2011)

SB is so easy I don't even classify it as overclocking...


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 20, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> That may for whatever reason be your experience but again that's not what people are experiencing en masse. And your experiences on a single chip make a lot more sense than him making those claims for every single chip. And I'm not really seeing huge temperature variations on these. High end air people have been ranging 60s-70s. So that doesn't really seem to hold well for an explanation.



I have had parts since before christmas. I've played with more boards than you know, and more chips, too. Don't take my experience as a one-off...it isn't. I've got at least a month head-start on clocking these chips, and I'm not really saying that YOU GUYS specifically are doing it wrong, but more that the tools provided for you aren't always the best option.

Don't take it personally, and listen a bit; I'm just trying to help you out. SandyBridge is NOT like other chips..AT ALL...so traditional approaches for clocking don't work.

Temps don't matter, really, except to unlock multis. A long time ago, when these chips were first in design, if you go back to forums posts of mine...you'll see me specifically asking Intel employees that they give us 5GHz on air.

They did it. There are some caveats to getting 5GHz, sure, but as far as I can tell, every sandybridge will hit that.


Volts aren't the answer, always. Increasing volts should not be used to provide additional power, but to bring frequency swings back into "spec".

I'm slowly going through CPUs...i think quite a few of us here are already into binning chips...


I'm going slow through mine though, because I've only got one arm. It's gonna take some time still yet, as I'm not just after max multi like these guys who go for benchmarking...I awnt to paly with lots of chips to learn more about the chip itself.

That said, I know, 100%, that max multi is a function of temps. Getting the cpu to open up teh extra multis can be an issue, but when I've got it figured out, I'll post info. Maybe I won't figure nothing out, but I do not think current bioses are helping much.

Rember many boards didn't even ship with proper EFI bioses. What we have now is kinda a Hybrid bios, and it shows itself hard, if you ask me. I juat need OEMs to send me more boards to I can start going sub-zero, as I won't do that on a board I've purchased at this point.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 20, 2011)

We're not talking about extreme conditions, unless every system he's building has the best possible water cooling solution installed in it. I'm talking about the typical temp range for high end air, mid 60s-70s. Are you saying I'll get a 3x higher multi at 60c than I will at 70c? 

Asus' findings on D2 chips seem to mesh up pretty well with what I've seen people report on forums. This is before PLL overvoltage is applied.



> 1. Approximately 50% of CPUs can go up to 4.4~4.5 GHz
> 2. Approximately 40% of CPUs can go up to 4.6~4.7 GHz
> 3. Approximately 10% of CPUs can go up to 4.8~5 GHz (50+ multipliers are about 2% of this group)



So this guy must be pretty lucky getting those top 10% of chips. Not even that really, as those needed to be tweaked for that speed. Then again maybe there is a board out with really incredible auto settings. On that note, what tools are you referring to?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 20, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Asus' findings on D2 chips seem to mesh up pretty well with that I've seen people report on forums. This is before PLL overvoltage is applied.



"ASUS" did not test with retail chips, as well, which are a different stepping. If we go with "PLL overvoltage" option giving +6 or +7 on multis, each cpu that ASUS tested does 5GHz.

But that's the issue...people are using PLL overvoltage option, but aren't getting the higher multis....why?

Then, if we take Bclk lower than 100mhz, we also get higher multis. When that data was posted, basically 58 was the max. Now way over 60 has been "seen" in the public domain.

It's not about "magical" settings. There's not a "magic" auto config...every board has the same basic stock stuff that will allow this to work well.

Then, they modded it.

There are distinct differences in boards...PWM design(very important), bios(next), and added features. We are locked @ 100mhz Bclk, because signal integrity is of the utmost importance when pushing clocks. Intel has built-in features to help maintain that integrity.

You've gone, and quite simply, turned alot of stuff Intel built in, off. You don't need loadline calibration, really. If you are getting high droop, you're very simply not giving enough current. Things like changing PWM frequency or allowed current _to known working values_ can do so much more than loadline calibration can.

You've turned off eist, C-states, and turbo...:shadedshu

Try clocking with what Intel, who made the chip, gave you.  When you hit a wall, then, maybe, enable ONE of those options....but not all at once. And just because one option helps...doesn't mean it's the best one, and you should discount the others...


There's so much more to overclocking than just the chip.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 20, 2011)

Isn't D2 the retail stepping? That's what they say they used. And all that Intel stuff is on by default with auto, yet everyone still seems to top out at 4.4-4.5 on auto settings. I'm just not seeing a huge gap between leaving the intel speed stuff on vs. off.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 20, 2011)

Of course you won't, because you are temperature-limited. but if you don't see a big differnce, then why do you have to push the "max", rather than what it was designed to do?

ASUS said:



> these results will *most likely* represent retail CPUs.



These were ES chips, not retail.

Also:



> K series overclocking and voltage range recommendations
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just to get all the info in one place.


But anyway, so you are going to use ASUS's methods, these are the result you should expect. You a differnt method, you might get different results.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I have had parts since before christmas. I've played with more boards than you know, and more chips, too. Don't take my experience as a one-off...it isn't. I've got at least a month head-start on clocking these chips, and I'm not really saying that YOU GUYS specifically are doing it wrong, but more that the tools provided for you aren't always the best option.
> 
> Don't take it personally, and listen a bit; I'm just trying to help you out. SandyBridge is NOT like other chips..AT ALL...so traditional approaches for clocking don't work.
> 
> ...



I've played with 2 2600k's and 2 2500ks. I have 2 more 2600k's on the way, that have already been "pre screened" for high multipliers. I've found both 2600k's to respond very similar to multiplier increases and temperature. I've not had any problems with temps at all before the multi's stop scaling well with voltage increases, and I'm not taking my chips over 1.4v.

I've had a (claimed) Intel rep tell me that they are not even sure what the safe voltage limits ore on these chips, which is why they give such a low recommended safe range. I think sometimes we give Intel and AMD personnel more credit for understanding the maximum potential of their products. They focus more on basic voltage tolerance for long term use. This is another reason why they do not officially support overclocking. 

I agree with you that brute force and voltage increases are not always THE answer, but they are usually a vital part of the equation. I'm really not seeing how that would be false with these 32nm chips. 

Maybe you are seeing something that the rest of us are not, but I do spend some time doing research on what is working for people. I'm not finding any information from anyone else that there is software out there that is making it easier to overclock these chips without voltage increases, and until we see what you are using and try to implement the same, it's hard to accept it as anything close to fact. 

I do hope that while we are all trying to help each other, we are sharing what we have learned.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 20, 2011)

Paulie, maybe listening to other people's results, who really, are just doing the same thing, listening to results, and then plugging in settings, isn't the right approach.


I chose to do it my own way, and seemingly, am getting better results, with what is really, just an avg chip.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Of course you won't, because you are temperature-limited. but if you don't see a big differnce, then why do you have to push the "max", rather than what it was designed to do?
> 
> ASUS said:
> 
> ...



I'm not sure your source is as up to date as mine? They removed D1 results. They said D2 chips, "most likely" representing retail because D2s are what's shipping to retail. It's just safe wording on their part. And I'm not even sure what you're saying about max? I'm saying I'm not seeing people able to overclock further with speedstep on. I certainly notice the performance difference on menial tasks. I'd imagine anyone who noticed the latency switch from crt to lcd can notice the sluggishness browsing and doing whatever else at 1.6 GHz. Even if it helped overclocking, I couldn't live with it not being locked in at full speed. I might as well go back to core 2 then.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Paulie, maybe listening to other people's results, who really, are just doing the same thing, listening to results, and then plugging in settings, isn't the right approach.
> 
> 
> I chose to do it my own way, and seemingly, am getting better results, with what is really, just an avg chip.



I never "plug in" results. I implement methods. Some of the conversation is useless, since no one here is aware of this "different way" that you don't care to share.  I implement successful methods that are being shared, and in turn I share my experience to help others. Isn't that the real purpose of threads like this?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 20, 2011)

I already "shared". I'm using turbo, and increasing current instead of volts. No PLL. Software, instead of bios. Using Intel-provided methods. No magic. My results are different, due to that...I don't get what you're on about here, Paulie.


You are using bios, disabling power saving features, and loadline claibration. Pretty simple, if you ask me.

 I thought we moved on, clearly you have not. Please leave the attitude at the door, OK?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I already "shared". I'm using turbo, and increasing current instead of volts. No magic. My results are differnt, due to that...I don't get what you're on about here, Paulie. I thought we moved on, clearly you have not.



I'm referring to "software" you've mentioned in this thread that has helped you avoid higher voltages and higher clocks? Am I wrong about this? No attitude. We are all good.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 20, 2011)

Dude, pls, open your eyes, and drop the hate. I told what software; if it's not on your mobo CD, then your bios does not support it, and there's no point in looking for it.


Like geez, guys, WTF?!?

Here I am explaining WHY i chose that method...you guys are too much.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Dude, pls, open your eyes, and drop the hate. I told what software; if it's not on your mobo CD, then your bios does not support it, and there's no point in looking for it.
> 
> 
> Like geez, guys, WTF?!?
> ...



No hate at all. Just looking for knowledge. If I missed where you specifically mentioned the software you are using, I'm sorry. I'm just not seeing it. Honestly, I'm just looking for tools.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 20, 2011)

Are you referring to some universal intel software or the MB specific tools like the asus ai suite?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 20, 2011)

Then do me a favor, pop in your mobo cd, look for software that wasn't installed automatically, or that you haven't tried yet.


I mean, I've never said you'll get higher clocks, but yeah, you might be able to use lower votlage, and enable turbo features just the same. Save the planet a bit, you know?

I don't get the hype you guys are placing on this, but OK. You asked what I'm doing, and why my avg chip seems so nice. I'm not posting any more screenshots until they show up in reviews, no big deal.

If you don't have the software, you're SOL anyway.

Yes, LAN, like c'mon. I've mentioned many times, look on mobo cd, and you guys haven't looked yet? Why don't you just send me your rig, I'll clock it for ya, and send it back?:shadedshu

Listen, maybe you learn something, instead, so I don't have to keep doing this? Does any teacher just provide the answer? C'mon, now. Yes, I expect you to use your head a bit and figure it out. Why is that so hard, so bad?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Then do me a favor, pop in your mobo cd, look for software that wasn't installed automatically, or that you haven't tried yet.
> 
> 
> I mean, I've never said you'll get higher clocks, but yeah, you might be able to use lower votlage, and enable turbo features just the same. Save the planet a bit, you know?
> ...



Teacher? We are all just sharing info. The sharing is what makes the community great. We all spend plenty of time thinking. We just don't always think the same way. Sigh. Let's move on to another topic...

How many people are running 8GB ram on SB? Those who are, how many people are able to run 2133 or higher? I've had 3 sets of high end ram, and only 1 set has hit these speeds, when they easily do so on 1366 and 1156.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 20, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Teacher?



There's the hate again. Yes, teacher. LoL. You asked, and plain and simple, the slight chance i might know a bit more than you isn't something your ego deals well with. That's OK, but when I already gave you the answers to teh questions you've asked, and I've got to repeat teh same thing over and over, yeah, I'm in the role of teacher. We all are, and once you remove the ego, and add some humility, things work much better, I'm sure you'll agree. We are all teaching each other, and your attitude and responses say more than you intend, it seems. So much for mutual respect, I guess.


2133 hasn't been that hard. Takes bit more volts on mem. Plain and simple, SB puts more load on the mem, so memory doesn't scale as well. Most people in 1366/1156 aren't running into memory limitations, it's more controller limitations, and that limitation has been raised, so teh mem behaves differently. There's no 1/3 increase in bandwidth from 1156 to 1366, even with the extra channel, so clearly the memory companies have been able to get away with far lower toleraces with the previous platforms.

I'm pretty sure it's gonna take "new" IC configs, like the ripjaw X, or any of the other 1.5v 2133 sticks, to get 8GB(in a 4stick x2GB) config reliably.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Then do me a favor, pop in your mobo cd, look for software that wasn't installed automatically, or that you haven't tried yet.
> 
> 
> I mean, I've never said you'll get higher clocks, but yeah, you might be able to use lower votlage, and enable turbo features just the same. Save the planet a bit, you know?
> ...



It just seems a little odd, the software often does nothing you can't do in the bios anyways. And you seemed to make it all sound a bit vague and mysterious by not naming names, I guess cause your review isn't done? Let me just try to get this current thing straight. Are you saying leaving on all the c-states and what not allow more current to flow through? Or are you literally talking about the vrm/current settings? Because messing with vrm and current settings is common and fairly well understood on P67, only resulting in better voltage efficiency in very specific situations to small degrees. I just crank up the current limit because there's no harm, but I haven't noticed a benefit yet.


----------



## PolRoger (Mar 20, 2011)

I think it ultimately does come down to the individual chip. Some chips with out question are better able to maintain signal integrity as you raise the multi then others. They run higher mutli(s) with out enabling PLL Voltage overide in BIOS and they are also the ones that can boot into windows at 54x, 55x, 56x(+).


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 20, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I just crank up the current limit because there's no harm, but I haven't noticed a benefit yet.



Maybe the value you are setting is too high. Maybe the value is current for gpu, or is not current for turbo?

Maybe the current value only takes effect with turbo? 

I guess I gotta say, this isn't me trying to act smart here, these are real questions.


I adjusted not "stock" voltage, but "turbo voltage"...and Turbo current.

I mean, it's cleary working in my situation, and I know that we are clocking differntly, so all I can say is that the different methods explain it all. Frankly, like I've said, I suspect that not all bioses are fully functioning, or need some tweaking.

I... just can't say what your board is doing, really.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm guessing you haven't used a P67 asus board yet? The current is definitely for the cpu, and asus only overclocks using turbo. You can't turn it off in the same sense as you can on other boards like a UDx or biostar. I think differences between boards are another "language" barrier here.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> There's the hate again. Yes, teacher. LoL. You asked, and plain and simple, the slight chance i might know a bit more than you isn't something your ego deals well with. That's OK, but when I already gave you the answers to teh questions you've asked, and I've got to repeat teh same thing over and over, yeah, I'm in the role of teacher. We all are, and once you remove the ego, and add some humility, things work much better, I'm sure you'll agree. We are all teaching each other, and your attitude and responses say more than you intend, it seems. So much for mutual respect, I guess.
> 
> 
> 2133 hasn't been that hard. Takes bit more volts on mem. Plain and simple, SB puts more load on the mem, so memory doesn't scale as well. Most people in 1366/1156 aren't running into memory limitations, it's more controller limitations, and that limitation has been raised, so teh mem behaves differently. There's no 1/3 increase in bandwidth from 1156 to 1366, even with the extra channel, so clearly the memory companies have been able to get away with far lower toleraces with the previous platforms.
> ...



OK. I'm thinking you and I could go rounds about ego etc. Let's agree to disagree. Moving along. Agreed on the lower tolerances. The only sticks I can get to 2133 are my Redline 1600's. My Geil 2133's and Team Xtreem 2000's will not boot 2133 despite doing so on other platforms. Good to see Mushkin stepping up with the IC's on a 1600 kit.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 20, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I'm guessing you haven't used a P67 asus board yet? The current is definitely for the cpu, and asus only overclocks using turbo. You can't turn it off in the same sense as you can on other boards like a UDx or biostar. I think differences between boards are another "language" barrier here.



Yeah, for sure, the board differences matter...that's why I said I gotta play with more boards before i can really come up with anything tangible for higher clocks.

However, the point remains that we all seem to basically be stuck @ 4.7ghz(I'm not, that's just on one board without pll).


If we go by ASUS's list, minimum should be 4.4ghz, and those chips should hit 4.9 or 5.0 with PLL.


How come this isn't happening? You telling me that your chip is 4.1GHz max? I don't get it. I mean, current works for me...but not for you? Why?



Paulieg said:


> Good to see Mushkin stepping up with the IC's on a 1600 kit.



The redlines I got rid of are quite clealry some of the best ICs I ahve ever had my hands on, but at the same time, GSKill, Kingston and Corsair are doing just as well, it just seems that thier binning process is much tighter, so there's less overclocking available with them.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I mean, current works for me...but not for you? Why?



Well that's the big questions isn't it?

What chips are those redlines that worked out so well? The usual 6-8-6 fair or the old 6-7-6 hypers? Haven't heard good things about hypers on sandybridge. I'm guessing due to sub-timings being too tight.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 20, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Well that's the big questions isn't it?
> 
> What chips are those redlines that worked out so well? The usual 6-8-6 fair or the old 6-7-6 hypers? Haven't heard good things about hypers on sandybridge. I'm guessing due to sub-timings being too tight.



They were definitely PSC, not hypers. They seemed to have been a limited release though. 1600 6-8-6 1.65vstock, they do 1600 6-8-6 @ 1.5v. 1900 6-8-6 1.65v, then had to go to 6-9-6. 9-11-9-27 2133 @ 1.5v.

As to the question, to me, because i got the software you guys don't, the bios is different to support that software, and hence the different results. If you check my P7P55 board review, ASUS has a switch in bios to allow other software apart from ASUS's to control bios, so i suspect that maybe this might be part of it...I cannot say for sure, but that's how it seems to me, and hence my seemingly "cryptic" coments earlier.

As far as I am concerned, there is nothing i can do that you guys cannot. It's jsut switching available options, anyway, and anyone can press keys on a keyboard. It's down to the hardware, for sure. I want to blame bios only.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm tempted to switch to this kit http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231450 as people seem to manage very nice timings on them and I imagine they're designed for the platform, but I have no way to tell if that would really benefit me in my 2133 8gb quest. I mean your board and chip can limit your ability to hit 2133 just as much. My B3 comes tomorrow, maybe that will give me some different results. In theory these 2400 sticks should have a lot of potential, but increasing vccio hasn't helped me much so far. In fact I seem to get worse results going over 1.125v.

I can hit 2133mhz with 8gbs, going as low as 8-9-8-24... just isn't stable.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 20, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Well that's the big questions isn't it?
> 
> What chips are those redlines that worked out so well? The usual 6-8-6 fair or the old 6-7-6 hypers? Haven't heard good things about hypers on sandybridge. I'm guessing due to sub-timings being too tight.



Here are my Redlines (2x 4GB). I'm 99% sure they are PSC.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 20, 2011)

2x4 eh? Isn't that a bit easier on the board? I'm sticking to 4x2 in prep for ivy and quad channel.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 20, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> 2x4 eh? Isn't that a bit easier on the board? I'm sticking to 4x2 in prep for ivy and quad channel.



Possibly less stress on the board, but in general 4GB sticks are not going to overclock as well as 2GB sticks...though these Redlines are really nice. I'm thinking of picking up another set for Ivy Bridge.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 20, 2011)

Is there a good program for reading the full sub-timings on sandy? Other than taking a pic of your bios... Might be useful to compare chips that are running high and chips that aren't, might see if there's some setting in particular holding people back.


----------



## da20valve (Mar 21, 2011)

*2600k*



LAN_deRf_HA said:


> And what magic motherboard are you using for this? It must be one that automatically enables ppl overvoltage which is something I have yet to encounter. If it doesn't, you must have gotten a magic batch for all of those.... because that basically contradicts the experiences of every user I've encountered. Highest I've seen stable for auto is 4.4ghz, and it can be a pretty epic fight for that extra 400mhz. Are you stability testing these?



stability testing of course, you dont need to do any of that shit you listed above, just update your bios to the latest version disable turbo and all the rest of the fluff.
, Set multi to 48 and it should work, you dont need to set really anything in the bios apart from the Multi on the Asus boards, i know for a fact that the P8H67-M-LE-V3 are shit, you cant set the multi only the turbo multi, Wich sucks Ballz,(DONT GET THIS BOARD) Get the Asus P8P67-V3 or the Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3P-B3, no need to get the UD4 or UD5 your wasting your money. IF all you do is set the multi to 48 and disable Turbo. You system should run fine at 4.8Ghz and wprime at around 170s. Trust me i build atleast 3 of these EVERY WEEK and there ALL overclocked. BTW if your not getting higher clocks when raising the Voltage to above 1.7 FORGET ABOUT IT, the extra 200 or so Mhz you will get wont be worth the heat. The difference between 4.7, 4.8 and 5.0Ghz is NOTHING and will only be noticable when running benchmarks in Windows you couldnt tell the difference between the three. IF anyone needs help or is looking to build a 2600K use the information i have listed above and get one of the boards mentioned, also if your looking for a cooler no need to get water or H70, get a Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 or if you want something really good get a Frio, But its unnecessary 1155 run cool anyway.


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 21, 2011)

You must be using the Asus auto function that adjusts the voltages accordingly, these chips do not do 4.8ghz on stock volts for linX or P95 stability.
The majority of 17-2600k's need 1.32v-1.36v for 4.8ghz linX/P95 stability.
I5-2500k's fare a little worse, 1.35-1.40v for 4.8ghz linX/P95 stability.
Referenced here for a batch overclock list:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=265269
SANDY BRIDGE FPO BATCH LIST FROM XS FORUMS

2500K 
Batch Stable speed Vcore used Motherboard bios Cooling Used 
L036B120 4500 1,275 Asus P8P67 Pro 1053 watercooling HK 3.0 Kinglex
L036B120 4700 1,452 Gigabyte P67A-UD4 F6X Air Ayttacaksel
L036B120 4500 1,328 Asus P8P67 Pro 1053 Air Ripper18
L038A789 4200 1,3 Asus P8P67 Pro 1053 Xigmatek Air cooler Leeghoofd
L038A789 4400 1,288 Asus P8P67 Dlx 1003 Corsair H70 Leeghoofd
L038A789 4700 1,38 MSI P67A-GD65 1.8B6 Air Prolimatech Kuziu
L039B120 5000 1,392 Gigabyte P67A-UD4 F7f Air Scythe Ninja 3 Digg.de
L040B671 4800 1,385 Asus P8P67 Dlx 1204 Air VenomousX LagunaX
L040B671 5000 1,45 Asus P8P67 Pro watercooling Coolhandluke41
L041B517 5000 1,445 Gigabyte P67A-UD5 Air cooling C-N
L041B564 4600 1,42 Asrock P67 Pro3 Air Sonic Tower Chukundur
L041B789 5000 1,424 Asrock P67 Extreme 4 P1.50 Air Cyan1d3
L041C123 5000 1,336 Asrock P67 Pro P1.50 True Black PnP PolRoger
L041C124 5000 1,33 Asrock P67 Extreme 4 P1.20 Air Alex -Ro
L042B144 5000 1,38 Asrock P67 Extreme 6 Air 3dsag3
L045A951 4800 1,35 Asrock P67 Extreme 4 Air ClockZ
L046B582 5000 1,46 Asrock P67 Extreme 6 Watercooling Beast2000
L047B217 5000 1,45 Asrock P67 Pro3 P1.70 Watercooling Dnottis
L048A952 4500 1,24 Air R3sy4
L049A796 4600 1,272 MSI P67A-GD65 Roadie
L049A796 4800 1,32 Asus P8P67 Watercooling Jumper2high
L050A863 5300 1,52 Asus P8P67 WS Watercooling Ace.
L050A864 4600 1,272 Gigabyte P67A-UD4 Watercooling GeorgeVasil



2600K 
Batch Stable speed Vcore used Motherboard bios Cooling Used User
L038A660 5000 1,4 P8P67 Dlx 1053 Thermalright Venomous X CrossG
L038A660 5088 1,428 Gigabyte P67A-UD7 Watercooling Skeyo
L039B214 4800 1,35 Asus P8P67 Dlx 1053 Thermalright TRUE 120 Orion123
L039B214 4700 1,395 Gigabyte UD4 F6X Air Zalman UgotD8
L039B470 4500 1,28 Asus P8P67 Dlx 1053 Corsair H70 Leeghoofd
L039B470 5000 1,456 MSI P67A-GD65 1.8B5 Watercooling EK HF block BulluS
L040B165 5254 1,512 Asus P8P67 Pro Watercooling SBB
L040B165 4500 1,27 Asus P8P67 Dlx 1204 Air Silver Arrow Sam Oslo
L040B208 5000 1,37 Gigabyte P67A-UD5 F6A watercooling Flesheatinvirus
L040B208 5000 1,44 Asus P8P67 Pro Watercooling Simpletech
L040B208 4800 1,335 Asus P8P67 Dlx 1053 Air Prolimatech Zoob
L040B307 5000 1,416 Asus M4E 675 Air Prolimatech Chrish
L040B307 5000 1,344 Gigabyte P67A-UD7 F6X Beatle
L040B307 5000 1,37 MSI P67A-GD65 V1.8B6 watercooling Swiftech Apogee XT Klaata
L040B671 5100 1,48 Asus P8P67 Pro Watercooling Coolhandluke41
L040B689 4500 1,305 Gigabyte P67A-UD7 F6X watercooling OC_Nub
L040B694 5100 1,488 Asus P8P67 Pro Chilled Water Donmarkoni
L040B698 4900 1,432 Asus P8P67 Pro Air Poke349
L040B705 4700 1,448 Asus P8P67 M Pro 414 Air VenomX DVS
L040B705 5100 1,48 Gigabyte P67A-UD3P F6A Air Jonesey 
L041C106 5076 1,456 Asus P8P67 Evo Air Augidogie
L041C106 5000 1,336 Asrock P67 Pro Air PolRoger
L041C108 4900 1,36 Asus P8P67 Air VenomousX LagunaX
L041C108 5000 1,404 Gigabyte P67A-UD7 Air Cooling Nijel
L041B798 4851 1,44 Maximus IV extreme 951 Watercooling Csktl1
L041B213 5000 1,45 Gigabyte P67A-UD7 Watercooling Tnc99
L041B213 5000 1,448 Asus P8P67 Dlx Watercooling Famich
L041B200 4700 1,29 Asrock Extreme 6 P1,40 Air Scythe Ninja DjLeco
L041B202 4900 1,476 Gigabyte P67A-UD7 F6X watercooling Owikh84
L041B741 4888 1,4 Gigabyte P67A-UD7 F7e watercooling Swiftech Apogee XT Nostromo
L042A969 5151 1,596 Biostart P67XE Watercooling Porn43
L042B047 4800 1,288 MSI P67A-GD65 1.6 Air Blackoberst
L042B074 5100 1,464 Asrock Extreme6 Air Prolimatech Olivon
L042B074 5000 1,32 Asus P8P67 Pro 1053 Air Prolimatech Kuba_TM
L042B074 5000 1,365 MSI P67A-GD65 1.8B6 Air Noctua NH D14 Blackoberst
L042B076 5000 1,38 Asus Maximus 4 Extreme 88 Prolimatech Chrisch
L042B076 4600 1,28 Asus P8P67 Corsair H50 Dami3n
L042B076 5343 1,6 Gigabyte P67A-UD7 Watercooling Newhit
L042B076 5100 1,425 Asus Maximus 4 Extreme Stoned
L042B076 5302 1,51 Gigabyte P67A-UD4 Watercooling Yoshimura
L042B208 5100 1,5 Asus P8P67 Dlx Watercooling DaddyJaxx
L042B208 5000 1,488 Asus P8P67 Pro Air cooling Loud Silence
L042B243 5000 1,5 Asus P8P67 Dlx Watercooling Dragonhunter
L042B243 5000 1,52 Asus Maximus 4 Extreme Watercooling The Nemesis
L044B441 5000 1,424 Asus P8P67 Dlx Air Thermalright Venomous CrossG
L045A912 4800 1,408 Asrock P67 Pro 3 1,7 watercooling Dnottis
L045B005 5000 1,44 Gigabyte P67A-UD5 Single Stage Ikozarov
L045B021 4800 1,428 Gigabyte P67A-UD7 F7E Watercooling Andresergio
L046B509 4900 1,5 Gigabyte P67A-UD3P F6A Watercooling Marc Beier
L047B217 5300 1,568 Asus P8P67 WS Watercooling Ace
L048A937 5100 1,512 Asus Maximus 4 Extreme 951 Watercooling Owikh84
L050A854 4500 1,248 Gigabyte P67A-UD7 F7E Air Noctua NH D14 Vanjara
L050A864 5000 1,368 Gigabyte P67A-UD5 Watercooling C-N
L051B145 4500 1,264 Asus Maximus 4 Extreme 901 Air Prolimatech Rabor


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 21, 2011)

da20valve said:


> stability testing of course, you dont need to do any of that shit you listed above, just update your bios to the latest version disable turbo and all the rest of the fluff.
> , Set multi to 48 and it should work, you dont need to set really anything in the bios apart from the Multi on the Asus boards, i know for a fact that the P8H67-M-LE-V3 are shit, you cant set the multi only the turbo multi, Wich sucks Ballz,(DONT GET THIS BOARD) Get the Asus P8P67-V3 or the Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3P-B3, no need to get the UD4 or UD5 your wasting your money. IF all you do is set the multi to 48 and disable Turbo. You system should run fine at 4.8Ghz and wprime at around 170s. Trust me i build atleast 3 of these EVERY WEEK and there ALL overclocked. BTW if your not getting higher clocks when raising the Voltage to above 1.7 FORGET ABOUT IT, the extra 200 or so Mhz you will get wont be worth the heat. The difference between 4.7, 4.8 and 5.0Ghz is NOTHING and will only be noticable when running benchmarks in Windows you couldnt tell the difference between the three. IF anyone needs help or is looking to build a 2600K use the information i have listed above and get one of the boards mentioned, also if your looking for a cooler no need to get water or H70, get a Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 or if you want something really good get a Frio, But its unnecessary 1155 run cool anyway.



I can tell you no amount of vcore will make my chip boot at 4.8ghz. PLL must be enabled. I am not aware of any board that handles that automatically.


----------



## da20valve (Mar 22, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I can tell you no amount of vcore will make my chip boot at 4.8ghz. PLL must be enabled. I am not aware of any board that handles that automatically.



Im pretty sure your Asus board is the same as the LE board i mentioned earlier, Can you adjust the Multi or just the Turbo Multi on your board ?. Any of the new B3 boards have the PLL set to auto from standard, Well the UD3R B3, UD3P B3 and the Asus P8P67 B3 do anyway. As for the 2500k they need a little more voltage to overclock all the 2500k's i have done i have had to set the voltage to 1.35-1.4v to get 4.6-4.7Ghz out of them, dont know why its just the way they are


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 22, 2011)

I got the i7-2600K (Batch: L045B011) and I'm awaiting for my ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution MoBo to arrive until I can power this bad boy up.

But from what I've read, I have an OC limit of 5.1GHz at 1.5V so that's pretty good.

I'll probably put er' at 4.8 24/7.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 22, 2011)

Undead46 said:


> I got the i7-2600K (Batch: L045B011) and I'm awaiting for my ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution MoBo to arrive until I can power this bad boy up.
> 
> But from what I've read, I have an OC limit of 5.1GHz at 1.5V so that's pretty good.
> 
> I'll probably put er' at 4.8 24/7.



These chips are all different. I wouldn't count on what you've read to determine your overclock. Just use proven methods and see what you end up with. I've got 2 higher binned 2600k coming probably today and tomorrow. Can't wait to see what I can squeeze out of them.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 22, 2011)

da20valve said:


> Im pretty sure your Asus board is the same as the LE board i mentioned earlier, Can you adjust the Multi or just the Turbo Multi on your board ?. Any of the new B3 boards have the PLL set to auto from standard, Well the UD3R B3, UD3P B3 and the Asus P8P67 B3 do anyway. As for the 2500k they need a little more voltage to overclock all the 2500k's i have done i have had to set the voltage to 1.35-1.4v to get 4.6-4.7Ghz out of them, dont know why its just the way they are



The LE is insanely crippled options wise compared to the rest of the P8P67 line. Just doing the regular multi you can go to 38x, only allows you to use the turbo for higher. And yes I know it's set to auto by default, but most of the boards don't actually have an auto rule for pll. Auto just equals off. Same for spread spectrum. My 2600k seems to need 1.37v to hit 4.6 ghz low load stable, and that's with the new much more voltage stable B3 board.


----------



## CyberCT (Mar 22, 2011)

I overclocked my 2500k yesterday for the first time since building my new computer three weeks ago. I'm still using the stock cooler but my Coolermaster Hyper 212+ just came in the mail so it will be going on soon. With just the stock crappy cooler, I was able to run Prime95 for an hour without any issues. I'm at 4.1GHz right now with a vcore setting in BIOS of 1.255v. Pretty sweet. 

The temps are the limit right now but once the new cooler is on, I'm going to see how high I can push it. It will be a daily overclock, so I don't want to go much past 1.3v for every day use.

I'm using the MSI P67GD65 motherboard. I have noticed a performance increase in games such as GTA IV with this overclock so far.


----------



## CyberCT (Mar 22, 2011)

I just ran Prime95 for an hour at 4.2GHz, same voltage 1.255v. Completely stable.


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 22, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> These chips are all different. I wouldn't count on what you've read to determine your overclock. Just use proven methods and see what you end up with. I've got 2 higher binned 2600k coming probably today and tomorrow. Can't wait to see what I can squeeze out of them.



I based what I read off my specific batch number.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 22, 2011)

Undead46 said:


> I based what I read off my specific batch number.



Many people get frustrated doing this too. I owned nearly 2 dozen Core i7 920 chips, 3 of which were from the same batch. None of them clocked the same. Though I do admit, it may increase your chances slightly...just don't expect your results to be the same because it's from a particular batch.


----------



## da20valve (Mar 23, 2011)

*CPUZ + Batch numbers*

I tend to agree in the old days the batch numbers meant everything, these days they mean SHIT, As i have said in the past i have overclocked so many 2600k's and they are all react different (even from the same batch) these days they just produce a shitload of cpu's the good ones get K the other ones get the non K and have the multi removed, Also with the new B3 boards CPUZ 1.57 doesnt seem to display the voltage correctly so if you are overclocking and its saying something like 1.086 THATS NOT THE VOLTAGE, re check it in the bios, Also i have noticed past few days i have had to add PLL voltage (1.9v total) to chips to get them to overclock to 4.8Ghz, dont know if its the new B3 boards or the 2600k itself. Tomorrow i am gonna overclock a 2600k to 4.8ghz on the new B3 then swap the chip in a non B3 board, See if i can work it out. Seems like a waste of time i know but and just curious to see if its the chip or the board.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 23, 2011)

My i5 2500k is stable @4.5ghz with 1.390 vcore (Still crashing with 0x124 BSOD @ 1.375 unless given sufficient vcore increase), there are people who need 1.4 and up for the same clocks so we clearly haven't seen the worst just yet, although I am glad to be moving to a 2600k chip that has been pre-binned. 

I am using profile 1 for my RAM 1600mhz // 9-9-9-24 and it seems to be going strong at 1.560 volts. Anyone have a clue as to when CPU-Z will start reading the correct vcore voltages for Gigabyte UDx Mobos or i5 2500k CPUs?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 23, 2011)

Just received this chip today. Pretty nice so far...


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 23, 2011)

temps are really good, what is cooling?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> temps are really good, what is cooling?



Thermalright Venomous X with MX-4. Dual Slipstream 1450's. I think it's the best air cooler out right now. It kills my Mega and Arma. I've seen reviews where it is equal to the Noctua D14 w/load temps, but it's significantly smaller.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 23, 2011)

hmmm by the looks of this, i may sell one of my I7 920 setups for a 2600K


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 23, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Thermalright Venomous X with MX-4. Dual Slipstream 1450's. I think it's the best air cooler out right now. It kills my Mega and Arma. I've seen reviews where it is equal to the Noctua D14 w/load temps, but it's significantly smaller.



I believe the Archon is a small step up from the venom. On that note when I switched to my B3 board I swapped paste to gelid GC-extreme. Very nice temp drop vs OCZ freeze with the same easy spreadability. I'd say 3-4c.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 23, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I believe the Archon is a small step up from the venom. On that note when I switched to my B3 board I swapped paste to gelid GC-extreme. Very nice temp drop vs OCZ freeze with the same easy spreadability. I'd say 3-4c.



The Archon is possibly 1-2c cooler, but I don't like having to run 140mm fans. Does the Archon allow dual fan configuration? I can't remember. I had a bunch of Gelid paste given to me free from a rep last year. Cooled well, but I hated the way it spread. It's really think, right? My favorite is still the Noctua NT-H1 paste, with the MX-4 a close second.

Edit: This chip is the best of the 3 2600k's I've tested...by far.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 23, 2011)

The archon does support dual fans. All of gelid's pastes have had a different consistency. GC-extreme is the same consistency as OCZ freeze and AS5. I'd say it's the best performing of the easy spread, no cur time pastes... and tpu recommended as well.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 23, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> The archon does support dual fans. All of gelid's pastes have had a different consistency. GC-extreme is the same consistency as OCZ freeze and AS5. I'd say it's the best performing of the easy spread, no cur time pastes... and tpu recommended as well.



I'll have to give it a try. Just checked, and what I had was GC-2. It came with a little plastic spreader. I was not a big fan of OCZ freeze.


----------



## da20valve (Mar 23, 2011)

*Cooler*

Get the Thermaltake Fro its easily the best aircooler.


----------



## da20valve (Mar 23, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Just received this chip today. Pretty nice so far...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110323/new_2600KOC.png



Did you just do the Multi and turn off Turbo ?.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 24, 2011)

da20valve said:


> Get the Thermaltake Fro its easily the best aircooler.



No, it's not. Don't get me wrong, the Frio is a decent cooler. I tested it for a couple of days. However, it does NOT compare to the Venomous X or D14. Not even close. I believe when compared in reviews it falls behind the Megahalems too which is a half step behind the coolers I've already mentioned. 



da20valve said:


> Did you just do the Multi and turn off Turbo ?.



This was all turbo. Went back and set the multi to a fixed ratio after I tested 4.8 with turbo. Reasonably stable either way. I was playing around a bit. I can get it to Windows at 5.1ghz on 1.41v, but not for very long.

Oh, and just a friendly reminder...no double posting. Please edit your post if you need to add something. Thanks!


----------



## da20valve (Mar 24, 2011)

*Frio*

I have to disagree, I use to use the Venomous X and swapped to the Frio and the Frio was cooler, on another note i did a custom build for a customer today at work and used the Mega Shadow, (PT-MegaShadow) and i have to say wow at 4.8 (4.9Ghz Turbo) this thing didnt get over 56 degrees with 1.365v CPU and 1.9 PLL. I am very impressed with all the PT products.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 24, 2011)

da20valve said:


> I have to disagree, I use to use the Venomous X and swapped to the Frio and the Frio was cooler, on another note i did a custom build for a customer today at work and used the Mega Shadow, (PT-MegaShadow) and i have to say wow at 4.8 (4.9Ghz Turbo) this thing didnt get over 56 degrees with 1.365v CPU and 1.9 PLL. I am very impressed with all the PT products.



It's interesting that your results were quite different than most users. Maybe you had a VX with a defective base or something. It happens. Per most reviews and my own personal experience, the VX is a much better cooler than the Mega. I say that after being a huge Mega fan since it was released. However, I put my Mega on my back up rig after a 5c load temp drop with the VX. The Mega Shadow is really no better than the Mega either. Nickel plating does very little to increase heat dissipation. The only 2 air coolers that may cool better than the VX right now are the D14 and Silver Arrow. Both of which are much larger than the VX.

I'd love to see a screen shot of that 56c on full load at that vcore. 

Let's move back on topic....you'd think it was a heatsink thread, and it's partially my fault. Maybe another thread to compare these heatsinks?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 24, 2011)

If your load temps are 56c at 4.8 something is amiss. I mean basically everything you've said since you entered this thread has made no sense, contradicting the experiences of just about everyone. Are you sure your monitoring programs are up to date? Can you describe your stress testing procedures? And why on earth would you run a 1.9v pll?? The only way I can figure that makes sense is if you're doing this in a shop directly under the air vent of a powerful ac unit.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 24, 2011)

Here's a question for ya peeps. I just did a Prime run for an hour at 4.7GHz. I had Real temp and HW Monitor running as well. 3 of the cores had done 78 tests, one of them, only 58. There were no errors at all. Was it that core powering HW monitor and real temp or just a case of a failing core which would have eventually shown errors?


----------



## da20valve (Mar 24, 2011)

I already sent the machine out but i will be doing another 4.8ghz and a Mega shadow on Monday, so i will post screen shots, also next week i have 2 of the same systems to build 1 with a Frio and 1 with a H70 so i will post them too.


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 24, 2011)

Couldn't get 4.8 stable at 1.375V on mine. :/
Had to use 1.38V which I don't want to use for 24/7...

So dropped down to 4.7 and currently running 1.37V, gonna keep going lower till unstable.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 24, 2011)

Just bought and paid for a pre-binned i7 2600k from sno.lcn I can't wait to play with it!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 24, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Here's a question for ya peeps. I just did a Prime run for an hour at 4.7GHz. I had Real temp and HW Monitor running as well. 3 of the cores had done 78 tests, one of them, only 58. There were no errors at all. Was it that core powering HW monitor and real temp or just a case of a failing core which would have eventually shown errors?



Anyone?

Random, I think I will be going for a 2600K after seeing how impressive these 2500k's are. Let us know how it goes mate


----------



## da20valve (Mar 24, 2011)

Undead46 said:


> Couldn't get 4.8 stable at 1.375V on mine. :/
> Had to use 1.38V which I don't want to use for 24/7...
> 
> So dropped down to 4.7 and currently running 1.37V, gonna keep going lower till unstable.



You have to add PLL voltage, 90% of the time if you add PLL voltage you can DECREASE your CPU voltage, Alot of people on here are running huge CPU voltages and its just not nessecery.
BTW with a aftermarket cooler 1.38V is totally exceptable to run 24/7, 

Also on your chip you will probably find that 4.7ghz might be the sweet spot  (alot of the 2600k's are 4.7-4.8Ghz stable), most chips these days overclock fairly well with a certain voltage, then they require a SH!T Load more to get the extra 200Mhz and its just not worth it. Just Leave it at 4.7 reduce voltage till its unstable then increase it by 2 increments (that will make sure its not running on the bare minimum).


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 24, 2011)

da20valve said:


> You have to add PLL voltage, 90% of the time if you add PLL voltage you can DECREASE your CPU voltage, Alot of people on here are running huge CPU voltages and its just not nessecery.
> BTW with a aftermarket cooler 1.38V is totally exceptable to run 24/7,
> 
> Also on your chip you will probably find that 4.7ghz might be the sweet spot  (alot of the 2600k's are 4.7-4.8Ghz stable), most chips these days overclock fairly well with a certain voltage, then they require a SH!T Load more to get the extra 200Mhz and its just not worth it. Just Leave it at 4.7 reduce voltage till its unstable then increase it by 2 increments (that will make sure its not running on the bare minimum).



What's a recommended PLL?


----------



## da20valve (Mar 25, 2011)

1.8V is standard so anything under or including 1.88-1.9v, people are running higher but i dont recommend it, Unless you have a good case with good airflow and a good mainboard like the UD3, UD4, UD5 or good Asus P8P67. Depending on your mainboard the Early 1155 sockets didnt support PPL Overvolting, only the later ones did, the new B3's overvolt it on there own (when turbo kicks in) But they are 1.8v standard.



I see yours is a B3 so when you set the PLL voltage make sure you ENABLE THE PLL OVERVOLT in the bios (standard is AUTO).
Start of with something reasonable like 1.85v or around that then work around that figure.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm preferring you alot more tonight than earlier....no hard feelings?  What do you reckon about my little puzzler earlier regarding prime?


----------



## Frizz (Mar 25, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Random, I think I will be going for a 2600K after seeing how impressive these 2500k's are. Let us know how it goes mate



lol I just wish I had my 2nd 6950 to bench it in crossfire.  Its too bad but that is all I'd have used the extra GPU power for anyway.

I got one that is apparently stable at 5.4ghz with 1.48vcore, I guess I can use this as a goal for my crappy overclocking skills as in If I can't reach it we'll know why


----------



## da20valve (Mar 25, 2011)

By any chance was it the 4th core that was lacking. ?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 25, 2011)

da20valve said:


> By any chance was it the 4th core that was lacking. ?



No da it was the 3rd core  Just seems a bit strange. I have been gaming hard with it all night at the same clock and not one bit of bad news to report. Normally Bad Company 2 flags a bad overclock straight away.


----------



## da20valve (Mar 25, 2011)

Do yo have all the Turbo mulipliers set to the same on all cores. ?


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 25, 2011)

da20valve said:


> Do yo have all the Turbo mulipliers set to the same on all cores. ?



You _should_ set them to all cores.


----------



## da20valve (Mar 25, 2011)

I know, but sometimes people cant get a stable overclock so they set the multi to 47 THEN they set the TURBO MULTI to 48 on the first 3 cores and auto on the 4th core, That way your still getting 4.7Ghz across all cores and 4.8Ghz on 3 of the cores when turbo kicks in.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 25, 2011)

da20valve said:


> 1.8V is standard so anything under or including 1.88-1.9v, people are running higher but i dont recommend it, Unless you have a good case with good airflow and a good mainboard like the UD3, UD4, UD5 or good Asus P8P67. Depending on your mainboard the Early 1155 sockets didnt support PPL Overvolting, only the later ones did, the new B3's overvolt it on there own (when turbo kicks in) But they are 1.8v standard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess it's just your wording but you make it sound like pll overvolt needs to be on to adjust the pll voltage. They're two separate things. You can drop pll down to reduce temps without affecting stability and flip on overvolt for a higher multi.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 25, 2011)

da20valve said:


> Do yo have all the Turbo mulipliers set to the same on all cores. ?



Yes its just set to 47, no individual core differences.


----------



## da20valve (Mar 25, 2011)

No sorry it may be worded incorrectly, I was just stating that when increasing PLL voltage that PLL OVERVOLT SHOULD be set to ENABLE when running high clocks with a big Turbo Multi.

Either way if your increasing the PLL VOLTAGE on the new B3's overvolt should be enabled.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 25, 2011)

Speaking of, so pll overvoltage was on for all or a lot of those 4.8ghz clocks?


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I was only able to get 4.7GHz stable at 1.38Vcore and 1.9V PLL.
Couldn't get 4.8GHz without going over 1.38V... :/

Currently stressing my RAM OC @ 2133MHz 1.65V 7-10-8-27-1N.
So far it's going okay.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 25, 2011)

Undead46 said:


> *1.47*GHz stable at 1.38Vcore



Man, you have the worst chip in the history of chips 
Guessing you meant 4.7 and 4.8


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 25, 2011)

LoL, I can't believe I put 1.47! xD

Getting thread crashes after RAM OC, so trying to loosen timings till it passes through the 640K test.


----------



## da20valve (Mar 25, 2011)

BAH HA HA HA HA,OVERVOLT IT YOU MIGHT GET 2Ghz..... CLASSIC


----------



## da20valve (Mar 25, 2011)

Undead46 said:


> Well, I was only able to get 4.7GHz stable at 1.38Vcore and 1.9V PLL.
> Couldn't get 4.8GHz without going over 1.38V... :/
> 
> Currently stressing my RAM OC @ 2133MHz 1.65V 7-10-8-27-1N.
> So far it's going okay.



Get the ram stable at the right clock speeds THEN try to tighten, RAM timings dont mean  SH!T anyway, they wont account for 1% of your total speed.
Best to run em high and loose.......

What ripjaws do you use, 90% of our ram used at work is Ripjaws give me the model number and i will look up what we run em at


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 25, 2011)

Been spamming this pic in a couple threads, might as well show it here. Waiting on my i5 2500k so i can join the fun.


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 25, 2011)

da20valve said:


> Get the ram stable at the right clock speeds THEN try to tighten, RAM timings dont mean  SH!T anyway, they wont account for 1% of your total speed.
> Best to run em high and loose.......
> 
> What ripjaws do you use, 90% of our ram used at work is Ripjaws give me the model number and i will look up what we run em at



F3-12800CL6D-4GBXH

Passed Memtest86 and 56 minutes of Prime95 Blend test.

2133MHz, 7-11-8-27-1N, 1.65V


----------



## da20valve (Mar 25, 2011)

Why on earth are you running DDR3-1600 ram so high, no wonder your getting errors and at that voltage your gonna FU(K it really quick. Why not just set it at 900Mhz with 8-8-8-24 and leave it at the normal voltage. As i have said before RAM SPEED MEANS SH!T.


----------



## LearnIIBurn (Mar 25, 2011)

I just got my 2500k build up and running with a HD 6950 and I am definitely having fun so far learning about this! My last rig was an Athlon X2 Dual Core OC'd to like 3.2 from 2.8 (Super risky guy I am right?). I used to rock only AMD CPUs and Nvidia GPUs, now I switched to Intel CPUs and AMD GPUs.

Sigh, isn't the paradox of choice grand? Now if only I saved a few $$$ to buy an aftermarket HSF so I can hit 4.6Ghz on this i5! Oh the woes!

Glad to be in on this thread now and not just lurking .


----------



## da20valve (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice i am glad you have gotten the CPU and rig you wanted, save up and get an aftermarket cooler, (there is no point having a sandy bridge K stamped CPU if your not going to run the guts out of it.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 25, 2011)

LearnIIBurn said:


> Sigh, isn't the paradox of choice grand? Now if only I saved a few $$$ to buy an aftermarket HSF so I can hit 4.6Ghz on this i5! Oh the woes!



Welcome to TPU 

You could probably get that chip to 4.0ghz - 4.2ghz on the stock heatsink while you save up, worth playing around with it, these chips run very cool.

EDIT: Although I doubt you will get far with that PSU while overclocking.


----------



## LearnIIBurn (Mar 25, 2011)

da20valve said:


> Nice i am glad you have gotten the CPU and rig you wanted, save up and get an aftermarket cooler, (there is no point having a sandy bridge K stamped CPU if your not going to run the guts out of it.



Agree 100% with you . I've always been an advocate of the "Idea and Practice" of overclocking, but never really considered myself a true Overclocker. Time for all that to change! I went Sandy Bridge for 1 reason, lower voltage speed! Gonna spread my wings here a bit...



randomflip said:


> Welcome to TPU
> 
> You could probably get that chip to 4.0ghz - 4.2ghz on the stock heatsink while you save up, worth playing around with it, these chips run very cool.



Thanks for the welcome! Glad to see people working together like you guys do on these forums, I've always read TPU reviews of all my gear I buy, but never really hung out in the forums. This morning that all changes! 

...And I believe I will play around with some higher multipliers today just for fun. I've never owned an Intel chip before, but I definitely hear the stories of the terrible OEM HSF from far and wide. Happy to be on board with you guys! Lets wreck these 32nm's!


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 25, 2011)

da20valve said:


> Why on earth are you running DDR3-1600 ram so high, no wonder your getting errors and at that voltage your gonna FU(K it really quick. Why not just set it at 900Mhz with 8-8-8-24 and leave it at the normal voltage. As i have said before RAM SPEED MEANS SH!T.



LoL, the RAM is just asking to be OC'ed at Cas6 1.5V!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 25, 2011)

Undead46 said:


> LoL, the RAM is just asking to be OC'ed at Cas6 1.5V!



Agreed. They will be fine at 1.65v...just wouldn't go over that.



da20valve said:


> Why on earth are you running DDR3-1600 ram so high, no wonder your getting errors and at that voltage your gonna FU(K it really quick. Why not just set it at 900Mhz with 8-8-8-24 and leave it at the normal voltage. As i have said before RAM SPEED MEANS SH!T.



Because for some of us, pushing things to the edge is the best part of this hobby.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 25, 2011)

da20valve said:


> As i have said before RAM SPEED MEANS SH!T.



uh, kinda, but 2133 still shows gains:


stock cpu(2600k):









Source(me):LINK


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 25, 2011)

da20value needs to realize that he's in the *Overclocking* section of the forum.


----------



## da20valve (Mar 25, 2011)

I was talking mainly about low ram timings, as i have said in the past run that puppy as loose as possible to get the Mhz up, then Tighten, no point running 1700 6-6-6-15 when you can run 2100 8-8-8-24. Bigger is always better, didnt your girlfriend teach you that.


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 25, 2011)

Question... What does it mean when computer crashes without a BSOD during a Prime95 Blend test? Obviously it's unstable, but is there a particular voltage or setting it's referring to?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 25, 2011)

da20valve said:


> I was talking mainly about low ram timings, as i have said in the past run that puppy as loose as possible to get the Mhz up, then Tighten, no point running 1700 6-6-6-15 when you can run 2100 8-8-8-24. Bigger is always better, didnt your girlfriend teach you that.



 No, actually, I don't have a girlfriend, I have a wife, and she says any bigger, and we wouldn't be married.


and actually, you said:



> Why on earth are you running DDR3-1600 ram so high



Seem the exact opposite...pls make up your mind.


----------



## da20valve (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah your ram is too high, I have never been able to get the G Skill that high, and i use it every day at work. You should overclock your pc use it for a couple of days then do the ram,


----------



## da20valve (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah but if you read earlier i have mentioned this Twice, and by high i mean the highest possilble STABLE amount not some 2133Mhz that he thinks is stable. I wasnt having a go at him cause it was high, i was trying to say politely that its TOO high. (meaning unstable) Now he is getting crashes and he is wondering why. Overclock your CPU run some tests IF THEY PASS, then use it for a couple of days. (best way to test a pc is to use many difference apps and programs. (as they all hadle CPU and memory load different. THEN and only then if its stable increase the ram SLIGHTLY. (not a 250Mhz jump something small) THEN and only then if its stable do the timings.


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 25, 2011)

I set the RAM back to default and I'm getting crashes that aren't resulting in a BSOD which makes no sense to me. Sounds like more of a short tbh. 

And the memory is fine, I ran memtest86 with it OC'ed to the max.
And I used this review for reference: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=266839

I have some of the best RAM to OC with, so I see no issue with it running 2133 at loose timings.
It's still CAS 7 too! LoL

That actually is probably why I'm crashing... Must have a wire touching a no-no! Dam shorts! :/

Question: Should I mess with VRM Frequency? I saw one video had it set to manual 450, but didn't know exactly why he changed that.

And should I set my Phase Control to "Extreme?"


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 25, 2011)

Undead46 said:


> I set the RAM back to default and I'm getting crashes that aren't resulting in a BSOD which makes no sense to me. Sounds like more of a short tbh.
> 
> And the memory is fine, I ran memtest86 with it OC'ed to the max.
> And I used this review for reference: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=266839
> ...



dpn't forget they should work @ 9-11-9-27 @ 2133 1.5v


----------



## da20valve (Mar 25, 2011)

Whats your sandy overclocked to ? you should leave the ram overclocked and just down the multi on the CPU to 45 see if it still crashes. IF it does its probably the ram if it doesnt the CPU its overclocked to high and you need to add more voltage (PLL or CPU Depending on what there set at). This is why i suggest you do one thing at a time wait 2 to 3 days test it with games then do the ram.


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 25, 2011)

Like I said, I set RAM back to stock, so I see no reason why it's crashing, even at the voltages it's set to.
I even went down to 4.6GHz @ 1.38Vcore, 1.9V PPL
I ran 4.7 @ 1.37Vcore, 1.8V PPL, & 2133MHz RAM last night for 5 hours then hit a BSOD. :/

The only explanation is it's shorting out, because the computer just powers off, no BSOD or errors, or Over Voltage error on POST.

But I'll have to reorganize wires later when I get home, at work..


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 25, 2011)

Undead46 said:


> Like I said, I set RAM back to stock, so I see no reason why it's crashing, even at the voltages it's set to.
> 
> The only explanation is it's shorting out, because the computer just powers off, no BSOD or errors, or Over Voltage error on POST.
> 
> But I'll have to reorganize wires later when I get home, at work..



I think your PSU is the source of the problem.


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 25, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I think your PSU is the source of the problem.



I wouldn't say I have the best PSU, but my PSU should be more than adequate enough for my needs.
And less than 6 months old.

Let me just see if it's a wire causing the issue and I'll try again.

But can someone answer these questions for me?


			
				Undead46 said:
			
		

> Question: Should I mess with VRM Frequency? I saw one video had it set to manual 450, but didn't know exactly why he changed that.
> 
> And should I set my Phase Control to "Extreme?"


----------



## da20valve (Mar 25, 2011)

ITS NOT YOUR PSU set the multi to 44 or 45 and see what happens


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 25, 2011)

Undead46 said:


> I wouldn't say I have the best PSU, but my PSU should be more than adequate enough for my needs.
> And less than 6 months old.



Sure, but cpu will probably be drawing about 140w, add in vga dn other stuff, plus figure PSU efficiency, either you PSU isn't supplying good power, or you board doesn't. It's also possible that you need to drop multi down 1.

PSU looks to be single rail, so yeah, hopefully should be fine, but you are right at the limit, IMHO.

Phase control, yes, extreme so that all phases are available all teh time, rather than them being powerred down when not in full use.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 25, 2011)

Can phases set to extreme have a detrimental effect over time? Do they degrade. I only ask as at only 4.6GHz I don't need to set them to extreme and don't have any issues but if it's gonna give me a bit more, immediately available power, I'm all for it 

EDIT - Just realised "Phases set to extreme!!" sounds a bit Star Trek


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 25, 2011)

phases at extreme cause fast wear? No, not at all! in fact, it should PROLONG board PWM life as the 4 main phases should not be under as much load with all phases enabled, as compared to a dynamic loading scheme.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't know, but the asus guide says to set them to extreme and offers no warning about it. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 25, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> phases at extreme cause fast wear? No, not at all! in fact, it should PROLONG board PWM life as the 4 main phases should not be under as much load with all phases enabled, as compared to a dynamic loading scheme.



Excellent, that makes sense actually. Shall enter the bios now........it still tickles me I can use my mouse in it


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 25, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Excellent, that makes sense actually. Shall enter the bios now........it still tickles me I can use my mouse in it



Yeah, even with the little bit of testing I've done, with all phases enabled, idle power consumption for PWM doesn't increase or anything either, but I do have a rather limited supply of boards at the moment to test. I've got a few P67 boards right now, but I've started to not even mention the stuff i buy, for fear that my purchasing choices may affect my opinion. I'll only talk about stuff provided to me for free, now, and that's not much stuff. 


Started binning cpus, got 10 onhand to test with, not getting alot of love in the multi department though.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 25, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, even with the little bit of testing I've done, with all phases enabled, idle power consumption for PWM doesn't increase or anything either, but I do have a rather limited supply of boards at the moment to test. I've got a few P67 boards right now, but I've started to not even mention the stuff i buy, for fear that my purchasing choices may affect my opinion. I'll only talk about stuff provided to me for free, now, and that's not much stuff.
> 
> 
> Started binning cpus, got 10 onhand to test with, not getting alot of love in the multi department though.




That's a fair number of chips to bin. What max vcore are you testing up to? Hope you can find a gem in the lot. I finally have one, but I knew it was a good chip before I bought it. Got kinda tired of playing the lottery with chips.  I am however getting ready to test another board. Just can't decide on which to start with.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 25, 2011)

1.325v is the most I'll give. Chips were bought for builds not my own, so I won't push them, just looking for one better than what I already got(53 multi stable on air). Hope Intel doesn't lower prices too soon, or I'mma gonna eat some losses.

tested 4 so far, 46 max without PLL. crapola, but oh well. All are L050.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 26, 2011)

> In addition continued testing with the PPL option enabled and D2 or retail parts have shown some benefits to CStates being disabled when approaching, at or exceeding a 50x multiplier. An important note to keep in mind is that disabling CStates can considerably affect HD performance ( especially SATA6G ) Please keep this in mind when going for the highest level overclocks.



Has anyone experienced this HDD performance crap? HD tune gives me the same results with and without CStates.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 26, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Has anyone experienced this HDD performance crap? HD tune gives me the same results with and without CStates.



Where's that from Lan? I haven't disabled mine, I haven't needed to. That sounds a bit scary though..... is there anything us sandy bridge owners *CAN* do without it affecting something else on our rigs :shadedshu


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 26, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Has anyone experienced this HDD performance crap? HD tune gives me the same results with and without CStates.



I think this matters little considering that most of us are only gonna run 50x for benchmarking. Real world HDD performance will not be affected.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 26, 2011)

Many disable cstates though for their 24/7 settings.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 26, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Many disable cstates though for their 24/7 settings.
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110



Lemmings. That is all.




Bloody cpus can do 5ghz without having to turn a single "powersaving" feature off. I dunno why anyone would turn them off, unless they really wanted to waste money in power bills, or are crunching 24/7. I fall into neither group, so I've left well enough alone. 

That said, I'll have to check this out. Seems to me most likely something specific to certain BIOSes.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 26, 2011)

As I've said before, you'd turn it off because you can feel the difference. Many things don't trigger turbo, so they perform sluggishly. And the power savings is all of 18watts. Why would I want to step back two platforms in everyday responsiveness for 18 watts?? Pointless to leave speed step on. You feel the difference simply browsing folders and web. Though if you didn't feel the latency increase going from crt to lcd you may not be bothered by it.


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Undead46 View Post
> I set the RAM back to default and I'm getting crashes that aren't resulting in a BSOD which makes no sense to me. Sounds like more of a short tbh.
> 
> ...



Hey you guys are referencing my mini-review! 

I'm running 7-10-8-27 1T @ 1.6v 2133.
You can also do 9-10-8-27 1T @ 1.5v 2133.

No problems running 4.8ghz @ 2133 - feels a lot snappier than ddr3 1600 even at CL6.

The AIDA64 read/write/copy is decently better at 2133 also, but not significantly from CL9 to CL7.

Thanks for looking at my mini-review


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 26, 2011)

LagunaX said:


> Hey you guys are referencing my mini-review!
> 
> I'm running 7-10-8-27 1T @ 1.6v 2133.
> You can also do 9-10-8-27 1T @ 1.5v 2133.
> ...



Link seems to be broken. What's sticks are you running?


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry it didn't go thru with cut and paste - couldn't figure out the multiquote thing.
Anyways, here:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=266839


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 26, 2011)

I found out that my shut downs were caused by the VRM.
So I'm using 450 VRM and then up'ing the VCore from there till stable.

Anyone know what I should be running my VRM at?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 26, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> As I've said before, you'd turn it off because you can feel the difference. Many things don't trigger turbo, so they perform sluggishly. And the power savings is all of 18watts. Why would I want to step back two platforms in everyday responsiveness for 18 watts?? Pointless to leave speed step on. You feel the difference simply browsing folders and web. Though if you didn't feel the latency increase going from crt to lcd you may not be bothered by it.



You've been spoilt by SandyBridge's awesome clocking skills.  


Sluggish.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 26, 2011)

Undead46 said:


> Like I said, I set RAM back to stock, so I see no reason why it's crashing, even at the voltages it's set to.
> I even went down to 4.6GHz @ 1.38Vcore, 1.9V PPL
> I ran 4.7 @ 1.37Vcore, 1.8V PPL, & 2133MHz RAM last night for 5 hours then hit a BSOD. :/
> 
> ...





cadaveca said:


> I think your PSU is the source of the problem.



I concur. If your machine randomly shuts off, its a clear sign of it being a power related issue. It could be the PSU, the VRM's showing signs of not liking the stress, etc. But it definitely sounds like a PSU issue.


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 27, 2011)

Well I'm sitting at 4.2GHz and I have my VCore set to Auto, and it's hitting 1.41V atm, and I haven't hard crashed yet.

So I would assume it's *not* PSU related?

Because what's so different from 4.2GHz @ 1.41V than 4.7GHz @ 1.38V...
I would expect it to crash even faster if it was PSU related, since I'd be sending in more voltage.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 27, 2011)

Undead46 said:


> Well I'm sitting at 4.2GHz and I have my VCore set to Auto, and it's hitting 1.41V atm, and I haven't hard crashed yet.
> 
> So I would assume it's *not* PSU related?
> 
> ...



yeah, I said either PSU or board power...you changed phases' frequency. Case closed.


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 27, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> yeah, I said either PSU or board power...you changed phases' frequency. Case closed.



Now I'm at 4.7GHz 1.375VCore (Jumps up to 1.39 max, 1.38 min).
Passed 5 test on IntelBurn Test.

Very weird that I'm not crashing anymore?.. 

I kept VRM at Auto before and it would hard crash, it's still set to Auto now.

------------

Question, do you suggest having CPU Current Capability kept at 100%, or up to 110%? 130%?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 27, 2011)

Undead46 said:


> Now I'm at 4.7GHz 1.375VCore (Jumps up to 1.39 max, 1.38 min).
> Passed 5 test on IntelBurn Test.
> 
> Very weird that I'm not crashing anymore?..
> ...



I run 165%. you said you changed setting, then you set it back to auto? maybe is still running setting you chose earlier. Very rarely see hard shutdown without errors unless cpu hits thermal limit, or power delivery is inadequate. you didn't cross a wall magically..a setting did it.


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 27, 2011)

Well I got another hardcrash at 4.7GHz 1.375Vcore.
And this was after passing 20 Burn tests...

Just passed 50 Burn tests on 4.5GHz, same voltage.

Going to up to 4.7 again and run 130%, see if that makes a difference.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 28, 2011)

I'll be chiming in tonight.


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 28, 2011)

Undead46 said:


> Well I got another hardcrash at 4.7GHz 1.375Vcore.
> And this was after passing 20 Burn tests...
> 
> Just passed 50 Burn tests on 4.5GHz, same voltage.
> ...


are the crashes happening at idle? theres a big idle crash bug with stable oc's with this chip/chipset. havent read about a fix yet, though one might be burried in the 10 pages of this thread


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 28, 2011)

My 4.7GHz passed 50 burn test, then a crash later on..

Set everything back to stock, and had another crash overnight.

I'm just going to replace the PSU and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 28, 2011)

sounds like a VTT crash probably need more IMC/vtt volts


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 28, 2011)

The two most common causes of idle crashes are insufficient volts and pushing the memory too far for the IMC. Try lowering memory first and see if it crashes for a few days. I've found playing a dvd usually sets it off. If it's the chip, try bumping the voltage a notch and waiting to see if it crashes. It already passed the high load stress tests, so low loads are where you should be testing now. LLC and offsets make for a very different power environment between idle and load.


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 28, 2011)

Why would I need to up my VTT or lowering my memory if it's all at stock and still having a hard crash?

Memory passed 2 memtest86 tests.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 29, 2011)

This isn't even a challenge. :\







NH-D14, ambient is 24.7C.






This is with a cheap $129 Biostar TP67B+.

5.0Ghz time.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 29, 2011)

5GHz, 1.36v. 20 passes of IBT.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 29, 2011)

That seems to be the highest this board will go. 51 wont boot, 101bus wont boot. lol


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 29, 2011)

WHat does it say on the box for week, etc? volts are fairly low, hopefully it pans out long-term.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 29, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> WHat does it say on the box for week, etc? volts are fairly low, hopefully it pans out long-term.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 29, 2011)

Priming 4.8 @ 1.35v overnight. I'm a big fan of 5GHz, but I don't want to use anything over 1.35v for 24/7. 5GHz may need around 1.4v to be 100% stable, which I'm not OK with. Especially since it gets to 110F+ during the summers here. 4.8 will do just fine at 1.35v.  Nighty night!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2011)

These are impressive clocks/voltages.  Those chips are killer!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Frizz (Mar 29, 2011)

Awesome clocks and voltages!

I'm itching for my chip to arrive! the 2600k seems like a better overclocker overall compared to the 2500k despite having HT on.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 29, 2011)

Morning, looks like 4.8 @ 1.35v is pretty solid.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice Johnny, findings with bios settings or was it just a case of auto working well?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 29, 2011)

Pure BIOS settings. I'll post all the info after I get home from work.


----------



## KieX (Mar 29, 2011)

Thought I'd chime in. I have 3 systems, and they're all a little different:

Gigabyte UD4 with 2600K
All energy saving stuff turned off
1.32v for 4.6GHz (ram at auto)

Asus P8P67 with 2600K
Energy saving stuff turned on
1.352v for 4.6GHz (ram at auto)

Asus P8P67 Pro with 2600K (system specs)
Energy saving turned on
Overclocked through XMP then CPU core bumped till stable
1.365v for 4.4 with 1866 RAM

UD4 is a horrible board when you crash compared to the Asus, but once you got it sorted I feel it's the most sturdy motherboard of the lot. Main rig's mobo was unstable with my ram at any speed unless I selected XMP. Higher temps and lower stable OC for little performance gain imho.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 29, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> Morning, looks like 4.8 @ 1.35v is pretty solid.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110329/Capture006.jpg



It ain't solid untill you completed one -bigadv in folding@home. Ultimate stability testing, in your case around 40 hours @ 100 %.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 29, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> It ain't solid untill you completed one -bigadv in folding@home. Ultimate stability testing, in your case around 40 hours @ 100 %.



It's johnnyfiive stable, thats all that matters.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 29, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> It's johnnyfiive stable, thats all that matters.



 Now how about those bios settings  

Kiex, cheers for those. I haven't had one bsod yet on my standard P8P67 even when an overclock has been unstable it has just stopped responding. Hope I'm not tempting fate


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll dump out the entire BIOS and post it here Life. I'm still at work and won't be able to do the BIOS dump until later tonight.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 30, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Now how about those bios settings   ...



Here ya go life.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpoJ2-hVKB8

Thats basically the same settings I used when clocking my board.

I don't have time to fiddle with my camera right now.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 30, 2011)

Letting it prime overnight, but this has been pretty solid so far. 







3DMark 06 run, 570 at default clocks.


----------



## Zen_ (Mar 30, 2011)

Has nobody else upgrade to SP1 and got the latest build of LinX? You're not really doing a max stress test w/o that setup. 

Just a quick 3 min test on Super PI / Prime95 / IntelBurnTest / LinX

Super PI - Max 40C 
Prime95 - Max 61C 
IntelBurn - Max 62C (test finished before SS taken)
LinX - 72C 

10C difference seems pretty significant, main reason I backed down from a more aggressive clock 

*edit, pics auto resized but still legible.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 30, 2011)

IBT, Prime, etc. No problems. I'll run SP1 and LinX tonight if i have some time.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 2, 2011)

Actually need 1.36v in bios to get 4.8 linx stable, but 1.35v for prime95, intel burn test, and pretty much anything else. Not sure why linx needs more voltage?


----------



## Nailezs (Apr 2, 2011)

linx and ibt stress the chip more. i've seen a lot of OC's be stable on prime but unstable on linx/ibt. i dont even know why people use prime tbh


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 2, 2011)

Nailezs said:


> linx and ibt stress the chip more. i've seen a lot of OC's be stable on prime but unstable on linx/ibt. i dont even know why people use prime tbh



+1. Priming for hours and hours is just not needed, and can cause more harm than good. Actually, I've never had a system BSOD after it can pass IBT on High for 10 passes on any platform, so I see no need to stress any higher. 

Here's my most recent run. Took the screenie before the test stopped to show active load temps and clock speeds, since I have speedstep enabled. One odd thing to note is that Core 0 is like 10c lower than the rest of the cores on load. I'm not sure why. I've reseated and applied new paste 3 times with the same results.


----------



## Nailezs (Apr 2, 2011)

impressive temps, paul. that venemous-x seems to do well for you


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 2, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> +1. Priming for hours and hours is just not needed, and can cause more harm than good. Actually, I've never had a system BSOD after it can pass IBT on High for 10 passes on any platform, so I see no need to stress any higher.
> 
> Here's my most recent run. Took the screenie before the test stopped to show active load temps and clock speeds, since I have speedstep enabled. One odd thing to note is that Core 0 is like 10c lower than the rest of the cores on load. I'm not sure why. I've reseated and applied new paste 3 times with the same results.
> 
> ...



Exactly why I don't normally prime or linx. ITB is usually more enough to confirm stability.
BTW, I'm at 5GHz - 1.42v BIOS, 1.4v idle, 1.43 full load during LinX, 15 passes completed so far. I'm pretty sure this is "stable" enough. Already passed hours of prime, and many ITB runs.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 2, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> I'm not sure why. I've reseated and applied new paste 3 times with the same results.




Normal. All 11 cpus i tested where exactly the same, 1st core about 10c lower. If one would have had "normal" temps across all cores I would have kept it.


----------



## Molignar (Apr 2, 2011)

Zen_ said:


> Has nobody else upgrade to SP1 and got the latest build of LinX? You're not really doing a max stress test w/o that setup.
> 
> Just a quick 3 min test on Super PI / Prime95 / IntelBurnTest / LinX
> 
> ...



That's totally normal, what alot of people aren't doing is using an AVX enabled LinPack. If you do, you'll notice when AVX kicks in your temps spike 10C higher and your GFlops pretty much double. A 5Ghz OC is totally fine if you DON'T ever plan on using anything with AVX. As a side note, you need SP1 to start with or else no AVX.

Just an Edit the one sensor being 5 or so C higher is normal too, I've seen this on every Sandy Bridge I've had to assemble so far, I think, and this is just a thought, it has to do with the temperature monitoring to help throttle down so you don't screw something up. Like an extra safegaurd. I go by the other 3 temps as being normal and haven't had any issues yet.


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 2, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> +1. Priming for hours and hours is just not needed, and can cause more harm than good. Actually, I've never had a system BSOD after it can pass IBT on High for 10 passes on any platform, so I see no need to stress any higher.
> 
> Here's my most recent run. Took the screenie before the test stopped to show active load temps and clock speeds, since I have speedstep enabled. One odd thing to note is that Core 0 is like 10c lower than the rest of the cores on load. I'm not sure why. I've reseated and applied new paste 3 times with the same results.
> 
> ...



Very nice voltage..... as far as I am concerned the cut off for passes with IBT or LinX is 20. I have had systems crash with 10 passes or less. But I have never had one with 20. It doesn't just seem to be me. When first learning to overclock I Googled the correct amount of times to run IBT or LinX. I saw everything from 50 times to 5 times. 
But the general agreements across the net at this forum and others seemed to be 20 to 25 times for stability. Followed by a hour or two of gaming. (When ever you have time) Unless run your PC 24/7. In which case people suggested 20 runs of linX followed by a few hours of Prime 95


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 2, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Normal. All 11 cpus i tested where exactly the same, 1st core about 10c lower. If one would have had "normal" temps across all cores I would have kept it.



It's funny though, as 2 of my previous chips only had a 4-5c difference b/t core 0 and the rest of them. Good to hear it's common.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 2, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> It's funny though, as 2 of my previous chips only had a 4-5c difference b/t core 0 and the rest of them. Good to hear it's common.



I did say "about".

Personally, I'm of the opinion that this is the core nearest the GPU, and as such it has a much larger area of IHS where it's heat can spread, vs the other three all smushed together near the edge of the IHS, sharing the same area of IHS.

Anyway, it's definitely normal for that one core to show lower temps, 100%.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## PaulieG (Apr 2, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I did say "about".
> 
> Personally, I'm of the opinion that this is the core nearest the GPU, and as such it has a much larger area of IHS where it's heat can spread, vs the other three all smushed together near the edge of the IHS, sharing the same area of IHS.
> 
> Anyway, it's definitely normal for that one core to show lower temps, 100%.



I think your opinion is most likely correct.  There, I said it.  



johnnyfiive said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110402/Capture014880.jpg



Looking good. You're about at my absolute max load voltage on a 32nm chip, and that is for benching only. Honestly, I'm leery at anything over 1.375v for 24/7 crunching.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 2, 2011)

Thats only to pass linx paulieg. At 1.38 (bios) - 1.39v (load) it passes prime, ibt, no prob.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 4, 2011)

Just finished finding a stable clock on my 2600k. 24/7 settings will be the image below

4.5ghz @1.30vcore






This chip can obviously go much higher but if you look at the temps, you can see I am a bit limited with cooling. My temps are everywhere :S


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 4, 2011)

anyone here other than me have a NON-K chip?


----------



## heky (Apr 5, 2011)

Just bought a MSI P67A-GD65(B3), but will have to wait 2 more weeks for my 2600K, will chip in my results when the build is complete.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 5, 2011)

Fitseries3 said:


> anyone here other than me have a NON-K chip?



fits with a sb chip that doesn't have an unlocked multi... wth?


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 6, 2011)

Alright guys most of your replied to my other thread and I really appreciate it. But from just glancing at this thread it seems I am experiencing way higher voltages then others when it comes to my overclock.
I am running a Asus Maximus Extreme IV Motherboard. I have the usual C-states disabled along with Intel Speed step and limit cpuid maximum. the rest of my settings are as follows....Maybe someone Could look them over and give me a idea....

*Extreme Tweaker Menu...*

AI Overclock Tuner.... Manual
Bclck/PEG Freq.... 100
Turbo ratio.....All Cores
Max Turbo Ratio Setting (Adjustable in OS).... 45
Memory Freq... 1600Mhz
EPU PowerSaving mode.... Disable
Dram timing control.... 9-9-9-24 cmd 1t
Internal PLL Overvoltage.... Disabled
GPU. DIMM Post..... N/A

*CPU Performance Settings...*
CPU Ratio .... 45
Intel SpeedStep..... Disabled
CPU Core Current Limit.... Auto

*DIGI+ VRM/Power Control* (The only ones I am worried about in here are....)

Vcore PWM Mode....T.probe (other option extreme)
Vcore Mos. volt. Control... Auto
Vcore Load-Line Calibration....Auto (But should I enable with these cpus?)
Vcore Switching Frq...Auto
Vcore Phase control....Extreme
Vcore Over-Current Protection...100%
VRM Over temperature Protection....Enabled

VCCSA Switching Freq....Auto
VCCSA Full Phase control.... Auto
VCCSA Over-Current Protection.... Disable ( this is default but I wonder if it should be changed when overlcocking???)

*Extreme OV*....Disabled

*CPU Manual Voltage.....*

Vcore...1.33volts (To high huh for 4.5ghz???)

Dram.... 1.55volts(default for my ram is 1.65 though)

DRAM DATA REF Volts CHA...Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Volts CHA....Auto
DRAM DATA REF Volts CHB....Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Volts CHB....Auto

VCCSA Voltage....Auto
VCCIO Voltage.... Auto
CPU PLL Voltage....Auto
PCH Voltage ..... Auto
PCH PLL Voltage.... Auto
NF200 Voltage.... Auto

Skew Driving Voltage.... Auto
Bclck Scew....Auto
CPU I/o Skew....Auto
DMI Skew A....Auto
DMI Skew B.....Auto
DMI-2 Skew.....Auto

CPU Spread Spectrum....Disabled


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 6, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> Alright guys most of your replied to my other thread and I really appreciate it. But from just glancing at this thread it seems I am experiencing way higher voltages then others when it comes to my overclock.
> I am running a Asus Maximus Extreme IV Motherboard. I have the usual C-states disabled along with Intel Speed step and limit cpuid maximum. the rest of my settings are as follows....Maybe someone Could look them over and give me a idea....
> 
> *Extreme Tweaker Menu...*
> ...



Well for a start you don't have to disable any of the c-states. SB actually work very well with speedstep enable, c states etc.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 6, 2011)

> CPU Core Current Limit.... Auto


Change that, pls. LOL. try about 145w for 4.6ghz or so.



> Vcore PWM Mode....T.probe (other option extreme)
> Vcore Mos. volt. Control... Auto
> Vcore Load-Line Calibration....Auto (But should I enable with these cpus?)
> Vcore Switching Frq...Auto
> ...



Key stuff, there. Play with it a bit, I'm interested in seeing what people come up with.


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 6, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Change that, pls. LOL. try about 145w for 4.6ghz or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Key stuff, there. Play with it a bit, I'm interested in seeing what people come up with.



Thing is though mine is registered in AMPS.... so what should the setting go to then???


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 6, 2011)

Alright things I noticed....

1. If I enable Vcore LLC up to 100% I can get a higher overclock at lower voltss.
2. But the temps stay a little higher.

(So which one would you suggest doing?) I have never had a board that allowed different settings to Vcore LLC. So I am a noob with this. The boards in the past I have had either said enable or disable.

Next thing I noticed was....

CPU Core Current Limit.... that I have set to auto. 
You told me to set it too 145watts but it is listed in amps. But why would this setting be important. I have looked it up and I see know one else even mentioning it.  As a matter of fact I can't find one post about it.

Last the c1 states.... everywhere and even in this thread there are contradictions with this setting. Some say enable it others say don't. I have found more who say don't but maybe if some one could explain to me why it doesn't really effect much on SB CPU's.

I guess I do have one more question..... is 1.33 volts a little high for a 4.5 Ghz overclock. Like I said with experimenting I got the voltage down to 1.29 with 100% LLC and I am sure I can get even lower. But is having 100% LLC even good for these CPU's 24/7. So is the 1.33 volts for 4.5 ghz normal or not so much???


----------



## Frizz (Apr 6, 2011)

LLC Overshoots the vcore at 100%, my mobo for example under load is rising 0.10-15 instead of dropping using max LLC. You should be able to drop down the vcore quite significantly. I personally wouldn't have it on after the CPU starts reaching 1.38volts though just to steer clear from spikes.


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 6, 2011)

randomflip said:


> LLC Overshoots the vcore at 100%, my mobo for example under load is rising 0.10-15 instead of dropping using max LLC. You should be able to drop down the vcore quite significantly. I personally wouldn't have it on after the CPU starts reaching 1.38volts though just to steer clear from spikes.



Thanks so you would recommend lower then 100% though???? Possibly around 50% to 75%


----------



## Frizz (Apr 6, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> Thanks so you would recommend lower then 100% though???? Possibly around 50% to 75%



I would recommend to do what is comfortable, max LLC should be fine under 1.38vcore. I am currently using max LLC and it is nice to have a much lower vcore than needed. Got my chip set to 1.250vcore in the BIOS and it idles at 1.260 loads at 1.272.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, I'm very happy with this chip and the P8P67 Pro (B3). Been awhile since I enjoyed an Asus board this much.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 7, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, I'm very happy with this chip and the P8P67 Pro (B3). Been awhile since I enjoyed an Asus board this much.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110406/2600k_4800.png



What bios? 1305?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 7, 2011)

On my P8P67 I have a primary plane adjustment which specifies CPU current (Ampage). It is done in incremements so I take it I should adjust in small increments and then run stability tests to see the difference at lower voltage?

What are the limits on this? I'm very interested but don't want to needlessly fry my little Sandy.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 7, 2011)

I've asked about it before, no one seems to know for sure if the max setting is safe. I think it's red just for the sake of being the highest possible selection. Many set 110-130% just to make sure it isn't holding them back. I highly doubt it'll cause any harm.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 7, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I've asked about it before, no one seems to know for sure if the max setting is safe. I think it's red just for the sake of being the highest possible selection. Many set 110-130% just to make sure it isn't holding them back. I highly doubt it'll cause any harm.



No sorry Lan, not that setting ( I have that at 130%) but there is an option in CPU power management which specifies the current (amps) that the CPU is recieving as per Cadaveca's method I think. Just wondering what amount he would recommend using to start with?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 7, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> What bios? 1305?



I'm at work, so I'll need to check, but I think it shipped with 1502.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 7, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> But why would this setting be important. I have looked it up and I see know one else even mentioning it.  As a matter of fact I can't find one post about it.




Think of it this way.


VOLTSx AMPS=WATTS

CPU is rated @ 95w. Look at default voltage...say 1.175v. Plug numbers in the formula, get an answer.

So, I got this handy Zalman meter, plugs inline to the cpu 8-pin. It tells me how much current, and how many watts, the VRM is pulling. Using the Intel-provided tools to auto-OC, I have found out what my cpu needs, basically, in wattage.

So, I know the wattage. Voltage, I can set to what I want. Pick one votlage setting, plug numbers into the very basic formula, and you'll know what amperage the cpu should need.



Oh, what's that? You aren't really measuring CPU power draw? Noone else is either? Oh, AND, noone is paying attention to current or OCP limits? Um, lol whut? Why are you changing LLC then? What purpose does that have?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 7, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Think of it this way.
> 
> 
> VOLTSx AMPS=WATTS
> ...



First, had to thank you because no one should sit at 666 thanks. LOL

Good point on randomly changing LLC without knowing power draw. I think people are simply looking at LLC as a tool to reduce vdroop, and increasing it until their system is stable. That's been the mindset over several platforms. Most don't want to know more that what fixes the problem. Maybe that's sad...but it's true.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 7, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> First, had to thank you because no one should sit at 666 thanks. LOL
> 
> Good point on randomly changing LLC without knowing power draw. I think people are simply looking at LLC as a tool to reduce vdroop, and increasing it until their system is stable. That's been the mindset over several platforms.



OK, Paulie, look at it this way. VDroop mods have ALWAYS been about providing MOrE CURRENT. ALWAYS.

It's a function of GTL that current load lowers voltage. The switching frequency of the phases dictates how much of a drop is noticed before the voltage picks back up, too.


So, think back to 775 days, and all the P35/P45 boards blowing 12v CPU plugs...every single one was VDroop modded. Back then, you'll find numerous threads about people wondering why it blew the CPU 12v connector...yet in those same threads on XS, you'll find me there too; quite possibly, you'll find my post explaining WHY it blew.


Just because it's the mindset of the mob, doesn't mean the mob knows what it's doing...they are merely following the leader like the sheeple they are.


Meanwhile, I'm sitting here trying to "crack the code".


So yeah, my approach is different. Has been for years. I'm not one of those blindly changing settings...I have a distinct purpose in mind, and a framework of expereience to build off of. TOOT TOOT!


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 7, 2011)

Back on topic guys.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 7, 2011)

This is not stable though. I can run IBT 24 hours straight with no errors but I can't surf the web without getting a BSOD. I'm not really sure what I'll do to make it 100% stable. As of right now I'm back at 4.7GHz which is stable for sure. I'm very new to this platform though so given time I'm sure I will work it out.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 7, 2011)

What waterblock are you using? Those are fairly decent temps for those volts.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 7, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> What waterblock are you using? Those are fairly decent temps for those volts.



EK-Supreme HF - Full Nickel - Rev 2


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 7, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> EK-Supreme HF - Full Nickel - Rev 2



Are they shipping with 1156 hardware now? There was a time when they did not. I've been using an original DangerDen TDX from 2005, and need an update.

66c is well within what I'd consider comfortable. Normal load is gonna be high 50's? That's really nice.

Maybe ram is part of the problem? Or possibly, change you change switching frequency of CPU VRM?


----------



## PolRoger (Apr 7, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Think of it this way.
> 
> 
> VOLTSx AMPS=WATTS
> ...



I've been following this thread off and on and I've made note of some of what you have said regarding "current" and using the supplied software utility that came with the motherboard...

How long before we see a review on one of your test p67 boards?

I believe you said that you prefer doing your o.c. from windows via the utility... why not just make the necessary adjustments via BIOS?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 7, 2011)

PolRoger said:


> I've been following this thread off and on and I've made note of some of what you have said regarding "current" and using the supplied software utility that came with the motherboard...
> 
> How long before we see a review on one of your test p67 boards?



As soon as I get some B3 boards. I refuse to talk about the parts I have purchased so that nothing I talk about is coloured by me justifying my purchases. It wouldn't have been, really, but I don't want it to be a factor, either.



> I believe you said that you prefer doing your o.c. from windows via the utility... why not just make the necessary adjustments via BIOS?



Simply, the software allows adjustments to bios that are not available in the bios itself. Things like the OCP max, and some memory timings, have proven crucial to my clocking, but the bios does not support user adjustments, so I'm left with no other chioce.

The software is pretty good too...I mean...it reboots for every single change...if it changes 5 things when using the auto-clock, it reboots 5 times, and verifies each has actaully changed before moving on to the next. I would have done the same, using bios, so I'm actually very impressed with the tools Intel has provided. Of course, bios is part of that too...the bios provides some of that support with the current version, in regards to secondary timings, that was not there in the software with a previous bios. but still, in bios, those secondary timings are not avaialble for adjustment...only in the software. Odd, but it works.

I also don't have any LLC options, so because I know that LLC affects the current provided, I've taken steps to manually do what LLC offers, but with finer adjustments. I do not know that this is possible on boards that offer LLC, but it should be.

And as an aside, no, I am not using LLC, so the gains given by adjsuting current are very noticible to me, but for those that use LLC, it might not give anywhere near the same results.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 7, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Are they shipping with 1156 hardware now? There was a time when they did not. I've been using an original DangerDen TDX from 2005, and need an update.
> 
> 66c is well within what I'd consider comfortable. Normal load is gonna be high 50's? That's really nice.
> 
> Maybe ram is part of the problem? Or possibly, change you change switching frequency of CPU VRM?



It ships with a mounting plate that allows for multiple socket types. I bought mine for a Socket 775 board but it supports 1156 as well.

It could be the memory. I'm using _Patriot Viper 2 Sector 5 edition DDR3 1600 -8GB- (4GBx2)_ and I will down clock it tonight and see what happens. Its currently running at its default timings.

Thanks for the ideas I will look into them tonight.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 7, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> It ships with a mounting plate that allows for multiple socket types. I bought mine for a Socket 775 board but it supports 1156 as well.



Cool. I'll have to order one. Thanks!

IN regards to the memory, you might want to look at memcontroller voltage. If the mem tests fine, but you still ahve some odd stability issues, look at the memory controller.


Also, System Agent voltage can use a small(+10mv) boost sometimes, but be very careful pushing this voltage higher. SA voltage was key to getting that last multi stable for me.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 7, 2011)

I haven't touched the System Agent voltage yet. I will look into both that and the memcontroller volts.

Thanks again.


----------



## PolRoger (Apr 7, 2011)

@cadaveca

What is the difference or advantages of two similar SB overclocks... one set to use somewhat higher voltages and 100% current vs. another set to use somewhat lower voltages and 160% current? 

If a cpu needs a certain wattage to run 47x stress stable wouldn't both scenarios provide the same ~ wattage to the cpu and thus allowing for equally stable overclocks?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 7, 2011)

PolRoger said:


> @cadaveca
> 
> What is the difference or advantages of two similar SB overclocks... one set to use somewhat higher voltages and 100% current vs. another set to use somewhat lower voltages and 160% current?
> 
> If a cpu needs a certain wattage to run 47x stress stable wouldn't both scenarios provide the same ~ wattage to the cpu and thus allowing for equally stable overclocks?



TBH, i'd say the lower-volt, higher current is more likely to experience overcurrent, and an early death.

And no, it's not just the wattage.

OK, so, CPU's transistors require so many amps to "switch", let say. Traditionally, AMD's CPU process required less amperage, and hence the higher stock voltages in AMD CPUs.

Like, for example, AMD needed .7-.8a to switch, but Intel required .9a to 1.0a, in previous generations.

So, you know, of course, there is a limit as to the current provided to the CPU..too much can lead to early electro-migration, or even burn out the circuit completely. This is similar to what happened with the 4870, and what they changed in the 4890 silicon...they doubled the power input carriers, becuase TSMC's mask lead to carriers that were not properly "exposed", to put it very basically.

So, it's a matter of finding the right balance.

GTL, Gunning Transceiver Logic, basically deals with "machine-gunning" current to the cpu. there is a specific frequency at which this occurs, and becuase we are dealing with clock signals, matching the GTL frequency with transistor frequency, of course, leads to stability, and a lack of sync can destroy stability.

Based on how these cpus work, maintaining that frequency sync is of the utmost importance...The way multis simply end...is a sure sign that signal integrity switching at whatever frequency the cpu needs to maintain that multi is off.

So, by adjsuting the voltage, you change the waveform, whereas increasing the current can help keep that waveform strong. I ahve faith that Intel's engineers have done thier best to give us the best mix, given how well these chips clock, so I increased the current.

Does that make sense? I a, trying to keep this as simple as possible, and easy to grasp, so maybe there something I missed...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 8, 2011)

Trying to find the highest it will go before needing 1.3v


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 8, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/lubetek/i52500k5GHz1424vidle148vload.jpg
> 
> 
> This is not stable though. I can run IBT 24 hours straight with no errors but I can't surf the web without getting a BSOD. I'm not really sure what I'll do to make it 100% stable. As of right now I'm back at 4.7GHz which is stable for sure. I'm very new to this platform though so given time I'm sure I will work it out.



Whats you're PLL and PCH voltage?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 8, 2011)

Guess I'll stress this more tonight. Would be awesome to get this stable using 1.3v for 4.7


----------



## Undead46 (Apr 8, 2011)

Stable at 4.5GHz, 1.35V (1.36V during Load), 1.7PLL.
100 Passes of Intel Burn.
4 Hours of Prime95.
63C High.

Finally got my computer to stop hard crashing..


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 8, 2011)

Can't believe this is actually stable...temps are still high after the test because WCG is running in the background.


----------



## heky (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice clocks guys. Its getting harder and harder to wait for my 2600K, just staring at my P67A-GD65.
@WhiteNoise
You are crashing at idle becouse you are not getting enough voltage(or current) at idle. Try up-ing either one.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 8, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> Whats you're PLL and PCH voltage?



they are set to auto.

And its official. I'm rock solid stable at 5GHz. Been testing, benching, stressing, gaming, watching videos...and no BSODs.

I'll post screenies later.

Thanks goes out to cadaveca for telling me how system agent voltage helped him. I brought mine up and BAM! all is well.

Now when I feel like it I'll have to start lowering VCore and see what happens.

I also selected SPD for memory which detected it as 1066 and less voltage. I upped the voltage to spec for the memory and left it at 1066. So I now have to put it back up to 1600 and se what happens.

I'll do that first before touching vcore.

Anyways once I decide on my final settings I will post them up. But for now I'm stoked to be stable.


----------



## heky (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice. I am glad you figured it out. Please post some pictures when you can, and the setting you have set. I have the same board, just waiting for my 2600K. Also can you tell me what bios version you are using?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 8, 2011)

UPDATE: Okay so I went back into the BIOS and placed my memory at 1600 and set everything to the memory's specs. Once within windows I crashed within a couple minutes.

So....my memory is the problem. I'm glad cadaveca brought the memory up because I wasn't thinking anything was wrong with it since I wasn't overclocking the memory but as it turns out this memory and this board do not jive.

I'm going to do some research tonight and buy new ram tomorrow. If I have to I'll buy top end kit. 




heky said:


> Nice. I am glad you figured it out. Please post some pictures when you can, and the setting you have set. I have the same board, just waiting for my 2600K. Also can you tell me what bios version you are using?



I'm using 1.9 (the latest one). Once I have my new memory and I do some testing I will post my bios settings.


----------



## heky (Apr 8, 2011)

There is a 1.10b6 bios on the Msi forums, and it is supposed to fix many memory issues. Maybe you should try it, it might fix your issues.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 8, 2011)

heky said:


> There is a 1.10b6 bios on the Msi forums, and it is supposed to fix many memory issues. Maybe you should try it, it might fix your issues.



Funny. I just bought my board this past Monday and updated the BIOS and since then another one released.  Thanks man.

I will try this out tonight and see what happens.




heky said:


> There is a 1.10b6 bios on the Msi forums, and it is supposed to fix many memory issues. Maybe you should try it, it might fix your issues.



So after looking at the MSI site I see that the BIOS you are talking about is not official yet. 1.9 is the latest official BIOS. 1.10b6 is a beta BIOS.

That said the memory controller is built into the cpu now and the cpu only supports 1066 and 1333 from what I have read. So tomorrow morning when I wake up I will head over to Fry's and pickup some good 1333 memory. Now I'm not saying faster memory can't be used but in my case using 1333 will be my best bet. Or so I hope.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 8, 2011)

SandyBridge deals best with 1.5v or lower mem. 1600mhz 1.5v+ mem, seems to need IMC volts boost, but 1.35v 1600 is fine with IMC @ stock.

Of course, I'm using 4 sticks, will play more with 2 sticks and see what else is up.




Eventually wil lbreak down the wall, gonna pick up some new cpus this weekend most likely, nothing left much to explore board-wise.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah I'm running my 1600 1.65v at 1333 and 1.5v and all is well but it bothers me that I can't run full speed on the memory.

I'm tempted to look for 1600 that runs at 1.5v but I'm betting I'll be happy with 1333. I found some Corsair xms3 2x4gb that should do the trick.


----------



## Undead46 (Apr 8, 2011)

Undead46 said:


> Stable at 4.5GHz, 1.35V (1.36V during Load), 1.7PLL.
> 100 Passes of Intel Burn.
> 4 Hours of Prime95.
> 63C High.
> ...



This was fail...
Meant to say 1.335VCore*
Hitting 1.336V under full load.

So, volts are pretty low.


----------



## PolRoger (Apr 9, 2011)

Now testing "cadaveca's" high current overclock method...

Using Vcore offset, set to 1.2v in BIOS, 0% LLC, 160% current, 47x, 4 dimms populated @ 2133 speed.

PLL voltage overide disabled, Speedstep, EIST and all C-states enabled. Dynamic VID has vcore ranging from ~1.28v to 1.30v load (varies with stress/load/droop).


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 9, 2011)

can you drop initial votlage to 1.175v or lower?

how about playing with VRM frequency?

Those options are there for a reason!


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 9, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> SandyBridge deals best with 1.5v or lower mem. 1600mhz 1.5v+ mem, seems to need IMC volts boost, but 1.35v 1600 is fine with IMC @ stock.
> 
> Of course, I'm using 4 sticks, will play more with 2 sticks and see what else is up.
> 
> ...



I've not seen this with 2x4GB sticks. Probably only occuring when all dimm slots are filled.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 9, 2011)

Hmm I'm going to return my 1.65v ram tomorrow, which 1.5 kit should I got with Corsair or Gskill?

http://www.itestate.com.au/pages/pr...aces?BeanName=productDetailAction&pcode=08742

http://www.itestate.com.au/pages/pr...aces?BeanName=productDetailAction&pcode=08748

GSKILL model seems to have lower timings, but then again they are the same price so I am not quite sure how either one will affect my system.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 10, 2011)

Been playing with voltages since yesterday. I reached stability earlier today but only by using higher voltages. Once I hit stability I have now been slowly working one voltage at a time down. I hope to find my final settings this evening. Will post all my settings once I do.


5Ghz is a reality for me so far.




randomflip said:


> Hmm I'm going to return my 1.65v ram tomorrow, which 1.5 kit should I got with Corsair or Gskill?
> 
> http://www.itestate.com.au/pages/pr...aces?BeanName=productDetailAction&pcode=08742
> 
> ...



I returned my Patriot Viper II Sector 5 G-Series 1600 last night and bought Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB  9-9-9-24 and so far its been awesome. It's also intel certified to work with i3, i5 and i7 as well as X.M.P.

Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 8GB (2x 4GB)


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 10, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> I've not seen this with 2x4GB sticks. Probably only occuring when all dimm slots are filled.



I have one 5.3ghz and one 5.6ghz chip. Seems CPU dependant. Makes me wish I did more exact binning rather than just for multi.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 11, 2011)

Okay here are my final settings. I'm 100% stable. Vcore is a little higher than I'd like but is 100% required to run this chip at 5GHz. I still plan to try for 5.1GHz and see if I can do it at the same voltages. I won't up my vcore any more. I'm done.

Oh and I plan to run this chip at these settings 24/7. During IBT and using 'high' setting my load temp reached 72c on one core but during regular use the my load doesn't go past 49c.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow that is high voltage!! At least temps are good though with it being under water . 

I would love to know the length of time these chips will survive. Anyone heard anything else regarding degradation or deaths in our little sandy bridge family?

Cadaveca - A virtual beer on it's way to you as gesture of friendship. Was having a rough day the other day and for some reason your post/points of view raged me  Life's too short and all that.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 11, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Cadaveca - A virtual beer on it's way to you as gesture of friendship. Was having a rough day the other day and for some reason your post/points of view raged me  Life's too short and all that.



Yeah, sry, that's just me. No worries, water under the bridge, and really, it's no big deal. You guys do know we have a teamspeak server, right? 


I killed my first chip back shortly after launch. Not sure exactly what the story was there. At first the chip tested OK by the retailer, so I was sure it was the board. But I tossed another chip in, and it works fine.


Which brings me to my story about binning.

These cpu vary in how they actually perform quite a bit.





We got some chips with really cool cores. With such a large piece of silicon, realtively speaking, it's quite clear that part of the reason these chips clock so well is due to the inactive bits acting as cooling when not in use.

There are a few consistent bits that need to be adressed voltage-wise, like System agent and such, but anything other than that is an outright crap shoot.

In all the cpus I tested, lower stock volts = higher multis, and lower power ocnsumption, but that doesn't mean a chip with a higher multi will actually reach that multi with reasonable volts...

MY lower-multi chip, the one you guys have seen, requires low volts for 4.7ghz. The high-multi chip requires signifigantly more. Current additions have hit the limit this board can provide, and voltage seem the only way.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 11, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> In all the cpus I tested, lower stock volts = higher multis, and lower power ocnsumption, but that doesn't mean a chip with a higher multi will actually reach that multi with reasonable volts...
> 
> MY lower-multi chip, the one you guys have seen, requires low volts for 4.7ghz. The high-multi chip requires signifigantly more. Current additions have hit the limit this board can provide, and voltage seem the only way.



I've come to much the same conclusion. These are curious chips, but at the end of the day, they are not all that different then previous generations, except I've notice in some chip there is not a linear relationship in multi's and voltage, even with lower multipliers...more than prior generation chips.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 11, 2011)

I have played with four different batches now, and within a batch, there seems to be some consistency in quality, other than the multi bits, in such a way you can almost tell what's going on by just popping the chip in, checking volts, and power consumption.


There are chips that do not like bclk adjustments...the low-multi chip won't budge one bit, and prefers to be slightly lower than 100bclk, creating a false max multi, but the high multi chip I've had up to 109...and the high multi chips that I binned earlier didn't like bclk much either...

Each chip has almost endearing qualities...I sold a 59 multi for a good profit, but don't regret it one bit! There are so many ways that these chips can differ, it's really quite interesting to me.


----------



## PolRoger (Apr 11, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> can you drop initial votlage to 1.175v or lower?
> 
> how about playing with VRM frequency?
> 
> Those options are there for a reason!



After more long term stress testing my previous post resulted in a BSOD.

I continued to experiment with 0% LLC, 160% current while increasing VRM frequency up to 700KHz and lowering initial vcore set in BIOS to between ~ 1.150v  and 1.175v but I still seemed to have stability problems... BSOD while stressing and testing 45x, 46x and 47x.

This particular chip's VID with 0% LLC seems to show 1.160v in BIOS @ vcore offset  -.005 and 1.168v/1.176v in BIOS @ vcore offset +.005. 

I noticed that my board's power VRM heatsinks felt a little too warm/hot for daily 24/7 crunching use so I decided to lower current and VRM frequency settings some while bumping LLC up to 25% which shows ~ 1.195v in BIOS.

I was also able to drop VCCIO and VCCSA back to default/stock and lowered DRAM to 1.625v
4 dimms 2133 speed.

Vcore is reading ~1.303v load with a DMM.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 11, 2011)

Looking good, gonna have to get myself some of those rams, for sure.

One thing to note is that ram speed seems to have a negative impact on cpu speed here, might be due to running 4 DIMMs though.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 11, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Wow that is high voltage!! At least temps are good though with it being under water .



Let me tell you this much. My cpu refuses to play at one notch below that voltage. The two voltages that allowed me to overclock this far are the Vcore and System agent voltage. 

Intel claim these chips are good up to 1.5v So I don't mind running the voltage that high.

In fact I played some games last night and like I said the highest temp my cpu reached was 49c. Thats not bad at all. IBT really stresses the cpu and I don't think anything thing I do day to day will ever tax the cpu like IBT so I'm not worried.

How long will this last? Beats me and I really don't care. I'm gonna push this chip at this speed or greater 24/7 and if I kill it...so be it. I'll buy a 2600K and start over. But I have a feeling that this 2500k will run a long, long time.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 11, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Let me tell you this much. My cpu refuses to play at one notch below that voltage. The two voltages that allowed me to overclock this far are the Vcore and System agent voltage.
> 
> Intel claim these chips are good up to 1.5v So I don't mind running the voltage that high.
> 
> ...



Sweet. I have a feeling with those temps you are probably right. Either way, I'm gonna run mine safe until I know I can afford a 2600K and then I may go a little crazy with it just to have fun  Even at stock though these chips are great and more than enough currently.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 11, 2011)

I agree LoM. 

My bios allows me to save bios profiles and I have a stock profile setup, a 4.7GHz stable profile and my current stable 5GHz profile. I'm going to bench with all three profiles to see what kind of gain I get with overclocking.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 11, 2011)

My chip is weird  ...... rock stable at 4.5ghz 1.325vcore for days now, but won't boot into 4.8ghz without PLL overvolting and an increase to 1.4+vcore .... 

I had C1 enabled
Real time OS change enabled
CPU PLL 1.700
QPI/VTT 1.080
RAM 1.5

Is there anything I am doing wrong? Should I be increasing VTT at this point?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 11, 2011)

randomflip said:


> My chip is weird  ...... rock stable at 4.5ghz 1.325vcore for days now, but won't boot into 4.8ghz without PLL overvolting and an increase to 1.4+vcore ....
> 
> I had C1 enabled
> Real time OS change enabled
> ...



CPU PLL should be 1.8000 by default no?

I think your chip is not strange at all. I can run low volts for a 4.5GHz OC too. In fact every where I look I see people using sub 1.4V for these chips when clocked below 4.8GHz but all the 4.8GHz and above clocks I see people mostly running 1.4v to over 1.5v


----------



## Frizz (Apr 11, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> CPU PLL should be 1.8000 by default no?
> 
> I think your chip is not strange at all. I can run low volts for a 4.5GHz OC too. In fact every where I look I see people using sub 1.4V for these chips when clocked below 4.8GHz but all the 4.8GHz and above clocks I see people mostly running 1.4v to over 1.5v



Ah yeah but I lower CPU PLL since I've seen a bunch of people do the same . Thanks man, I guess I am just expecting too much from my chip


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 11, 2011)

What would be the reason for running PLL under its default voltage? I'm just wondering what gain it would provide?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 11, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> What would be the reason for running PLL under its default voltage? I'm just wondering what gain it would provide?



Not gonna answer that.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 12, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> What would be the reason for running PLL under its default voltage? I'm just wondering what gain it would provide?



Well for some boards it helped people stabilize their overclocks at lower amounts of vcore, worth giving it a try to see if it affects your clocks. I don't think it affects mine but I'll play with it some more today.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 12, 2011)

I did play with it but it didn't help me one way or the other. So I just left it alone. Thanks Random.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 12, 2011)

Interesting, Gigabyte B3 boards have now got an F3 BIOS release. 

They seem to have addressed LLC by completely changing the option to something called "Multi-Step Load Line" It has 10 levels compared to the standard/1/2 levels on the previous versions. So far after some testing I am able to reduce the voltage drop by a lot during load.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Apr 12, 2011)

Dear friends, some questions regarding overclocking my i5-2500K. It is the first time I try this and don't want to get on the extreme side of things just mild stuff with (for now) the stock cooler. After doing some research I did the following. On the ASRock P67 Extreme4 in the UEFI BIOS I changed manually the multiplier to 40 and set the VCore to fixed 1.225V. Everything seems to be fine, ran Cinebench max temp 72. 

Now is it perfectly safe to keep the Vcore fixed, are any downsides to this and damage in time? This 4 GHz is in fact the turbo freq as it still idles at 1596 MHz (31 temp)?
Why is CPU-Z showing me the Bus speed at 99,8 instead of 100?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 12, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> Now is it perfectly safe to keep the Vcore fixed, are any downsides to this and damage in time?



Nope, you are well within the safe zone. That said, your clocks are so low that I'd even take it off of fixed mode, and let it go up as it normally would with turbo.



> This 4 GHz is in fact the turbo freq as it still idles at 1596 MHz (31 temp)?



Maybe, but maybe not, might just be EIST kicking in. It's all good, anyway.



> Why is CPU-Z showing me the Bus speed at 99,8 instead of 100?



Because dropping the bus to just below 100mhz alows for an extra multi at the high end.



> Many thanks in advance



No problem.  Just FYI, you could probably get away with even lower volts.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Apr 12, 2011)

In fact I tried to lower volts (fixed that is) but I got Windows hard locked so got back to this sweet spot. I tried before with ASRocks in UEFI BIOS auto OC setting at 4GHz where I assume the Vcore runs freely but I got pretty high temps in Cinebench and even tried Prime but quickly stopped it since it went way over 80 and rising. So I think that by fixing the max Vcore, the temps are more acceptable, remember I'm still with stock cooling on the i5. Anyway we only game and office work so don't really need to go higher. I can't stop being amazed by this CPU. Just with a few clicks one can get 15-20% OC and breaking the 4GHz barrier with a stock cooler. My first Pentium 2 ran on 350 Mhz... Nice to be part of TPU community


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 12, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> In fact I tried to lower volts (fixed that is) but I got Windows hard locked so got back to this sweet spot. I tried before with ASRocks in UEFI BIOS auto OC setting at 4GHz where I assume the Vcore runs freely but I got pretty high temps in Cinebench and even tried Prime but quickly stopped it since it went way over 80 and rising. So I think that by fixing the max Vcore, the temps are more acceptable, remember I'm still with stock cooling on the i5. Anyway we only game and office work so don't really need to go higher. I can't stop being amazed by this CPU. Just with a few clicks one can get 15-20% OC and breaking the 4GHz barrier with a stock cooler. My first Pentium 2 ran on 350 Mhz... Nice to be part of TPU community



Ah, stock cooler. And yes, 4ghz is MORE than adequate. I was going to skip Sandybridge, but had to buy for reviews, and since then, I've completely fallen for the P67 platform, as it not only exceeded my expectations, but did so with so much ease that it's become hard for me to find a negative side of the platform, other than it making my recently purchased i7 870 obsolete, performance-wise!


----------



## Frizz (Apr 12, 2011)

Anyone else who received the "Multi-Step Load Line" Function? I just did a bit more research and overall it's been giving people more control over VDROOP. Although it seems so far levels 1-10 vary on different Gigabyte boards, so some may start overshooting at earlier levels than others it seems. 

Here are the results

My previous settings were

Level 1 LLC
BIOS Vcore at 1.325
Load - 1.284
IDLE - 1.320

New Settings

*BIOS Vcore at 1.305*
*Multi-Step LL at Level 6*

Load Voltages 1.284/1.296





Idle Voltages 1.308


----------



## Akrian (Apr 13, 2011)

I've done my preliminary stability run of my new rig. Got up to 4.7 ghz so far.

Vcore - 1.355 set in bios. 1.344 - shows in bios/windows when idle. 1.320 under Prime. I had to turn LLC 1 on, because otherwise the v-drop was quite a substantial one, and I failed to run evet OCCT at 50% load.
Specs:
i7 2600k
Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3 bios F2
2x4 gb ddr3 g-skill 1600 8-8-8-24 ram
Noctua DH14
All energy saving functions are desabled.
Temps under load : max. I've seen was 56, then they droped and stayed between 51-54. Which is quite good I think.
Here's a quick question: is it safe to keep this OC under currect vcore setting? or should I reaaly strive to lower it down? 
Thanks


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 13, 2011)

It seems without the K 3.9GHz is the fastest one can go. Is that true? Even setting the multi in the BIOS to x40 it reverts back to x39. But in the BIOS it says the limit is up to x42...


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 13, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> It seems without the K 3.9GHz is the fastest one can go. Is that true? Even setting the multi in the BIOS to x40 it reverts back to x39. But in the BIOS it says the limit is up to x42...



42 might be single-core only.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 13, 2011)

Does Intel Burn Test have to lock up? Mine locked up and hang after the 15th test LOL

Temps maxed at 70C, but hovered around 62-66C most of the time.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 13, 2011)

I just logged into my remote desktop from work...or I tried to but couldn't because my pc shut down nearly three hours ago. I know when I go home I will see a BSOD on my screen.

The other day I switched my memory timing from 2T (default) to 1T and the memory doesn't like running 1t. Oh well. Once I switch back I should be stable again. At least I was before messing with memory timings.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 13, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Anyone else who received the "Multi-Step Load Line" Function? I just did a bit more research and overall it's been giving people more control over VDROOP. Although it seems so far levels 1-10 vary on different Gigabyte boards, so some may start overshooting at earlier levels than others it seems.




So, you like the granularity on the current you are adding? Good deal.


----------



## Akrian (Apr 14, 2011)

Well here's my 2 cents :




Since I use LL2 to stabilizve Vdrop, vcore is 1.356 under actual load. Also my temps on TMPINs had a crazy spike, I guess the sensors flipped on me at some point, hense the impossible 110-120c temps.

Anyway, I think 25 runs in LinX is sufficient enough to call it stable for 24/7 use in light video rendering and some heavy gaming.


P.S. IDK if it is the bios F2 I'm using, or the fact that I didn't touch QPI/VTT settings or something else - but I can't boot starting at x49. I get the UD7 fancy picture and then my PC restarts, and when I get to bios I get "OC failed" screen. I tried with voltages up to 1.37 + LCC2 with no luck.:shadedshu
Also I have problems with my reset button. IDK if I connected the wires wrong, or something, but whenever I hit reset my bios setting get corrupted.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 14, 2011)

Akrian said:


> Well here's my 2 cents :
> [url]http://img.gameru.net/th/3d181.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Since I use LL2 to stabilizve Vdrop, vcore is 1.356 under actual load. Also my temps on TMPINs had a crazy spike, I guess the sensors flipped on me at some point, hense the impossible 110-120c temps.
> ...



It could be a half dozen settings that contribute to this. It could also be that you've hit a hard wall with your chip, and the amount of vcore you need to boot at 4.9ghz just won't be worth it in terms or temps and degradation. From what i've seen and experienced, many chips need 1.375v with LLC to get stable on just 4.7-4.8ghz. Anything beyond that, and you have a really good chip. Only one of my 4 chips could do more than 4.8 on 1.375v.


----------



## Akrian (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, I won't push my cpu beyond 1.38v. Wish I had the luxury to get some more 2600ks ( makes me want to finish my education asap and get a better job lol), those 5ghz seemed so close yet so far now . Oh well, hopefully  Ivy bridge and 22nm tech. process will bring more chips ( % wise) that will be able to hit ghz + those 20% improvement over SB.... *Drool*

Oh, also is there any point in doing IBT instead of linX ? Just wondering...I'm a bit prejudice agains IBT -> it burned one of pc's last year.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 15, 2011)

I give up. I can go 24 hours straight with no issues and everything working 100% correct and then out of nowhere a BSOD.

Fug that. I'll run 4.5-4.7GHz and be happy.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 15, 2011)

First time ever running IBT...no idea if I even did it correctly.


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 15, 2011)

Do linX x64 with Window 7 Sp1 (has AVX) with at least 2gb ram enabled in linX.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=265269
It'll make it easier to compare your chip to everyone else's chips.

What's the lowest vcore you need to do 50 x 100 with linX?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 15, 2011)

LagunaX said:


> Do linX x64 with Window 7 Sp1 (has AVX) with at least 2gb ram enabled in linX.
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=265269
> It'll make it easier to compare your chip to everyone else's chips.
> 
> What's the lowest vcore you need to do 50 x 100 with linX?



So I need to run a 64 bit OS for this test? I have not run it at 5GHz, but I would guess around 1.50 vcore.


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 15, 2011)

64 bit if you want to test more of your ram, but x86 will work too.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a 64 bit Win 7 install in the gamer. I will give it a go soon. Thanks!


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 15, 2011)

You need to install SP1 to make full use of AVX to get the full stress out of linX too =)


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 16, 2011)

LagunaX said:


> You need to install SP1 to make full use of AVX to get the full stress out of linX too =)



But why? LinX, IBT and OCCT already stress chips way beyond everyday usage. I can't think of a good reason to stress a 32nm chip to those kinds of limits. With AVX enabled, you are no longer stress testing, you seriously risking damage to your chip. To each their own, I guess.


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 16, 2011)

just saying you need SP1 if you want to stress with AVX...kinda like saying you might need 1.55-1.6v to hit 56x or 57x multi =)


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 16, 2011)

I just ran IBT on a lark and partly because someone would always ask about it whenever I posted a run or validation on my 2600K. In reality, if it finishes my regular benchmarks I usually call that stable enough for myself... I never understood why anyone would need a stability/stress test on a 5.6GHz chip anyway....it's just for benching.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 16, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/cpu-z-5200.jpg
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/IBT-5200.jpg
> 
> ...



For testing stability, I'd set it for 10 cycles on high at a minimum. I usually start with 10. If I pass that, then I do 20.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 16, 2011)

LagunaX said:


> just saying you need SP1 if you want to stress with AVX...kinda like saying you might need 1.55-1.6v to hit 56x or 57x multi =)



You will.... No might about it.


----------



## Akrian (Apr 16, 2011)

Update : my overclock...proven to be unstable. Yes I would pass LinX no prob. and yes I will crash on idle. So I've uped the voltage on vcore...and crashed on idle again...so I've uped the voltage on vcore and...it's stable now w00t.
Anyone know/has the chart for the real vcore output in F2 bios with LCC2 enabled? Hwmonitor/cpu-z/ET6 show 1.356/1.344 ( fluctiating back and forth, depending now how Idle I get -> any bits of activity gets me 1.356, dead idle shows 1.344) and 1.368 under full load. But idk what are the real number, since I don't have a vmm.  Its been 2 days so far, and no bsod in gaming/idle/downloads/web-browsing/you name it. And since vcore under load is even higher then the one I've passed LinX with, I bet LinX will show the same results too.

I have a new questions now though: does F3 bios ( that's the one that has a 10-level LLCs, right?) significantly better then F2 in terms of overclock? did anyone reached "new hights" with it? Also : does QPI/VTT voltage have any significant impact on CPU overlock, or it's mainly for memory stability? 
And did anyone tried to stay with PPL overvoltage ON for 24/7, or is it strictly a short-term means to get to higher clocks? ( havn't turned it on yet, but heard that it enables to go past multiplier limits that might otherwise be present)


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 16, 2011)

@Akrian:

There is a whole 83 page thread devoted to your P67A-UD7
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=263598&highlight=P67A-UD7

I'd probably just skip to the last 10 pages with regards to more recent bios changes.


----------



## Akrian (Apr 16, 2011)

LagunaX said:


> @Akrian:
> 
> There is a whole 83 page thread devoted to your P67A-UD7
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=263598&highlight=P67A-UD7
> ...



I've tried to read that thread multiple times and lost myself there . Somewhere at the point where they started to experiment with beta bioses and having mixed results with them, all those f7x and f7f and f8 whatnot. =). My brain melted.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 17, 2011)

SB overclockers, I need your help!

Which ram do you suggest? I have absolutely no idea how SB reacts to different rams, and I stumbled across this: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/memory/2011/01/11/the-best-memory-for-sandy-bridge/12

Based on the article, I found this: 1600Mhz Cl9 Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600Mhz CL9 1.5...

Any better recommendations? Is this any better value for money, or I don't need the 2000Mhz? Corsair 8GB ((2x4GB) DDR3 2000MHz XMS3 Memory Kit ...

Also, what sort of temps are you guys getting with mid overclock (4-4.5Ghz)? Sneeky mentioned that a 212+ can take the processor all the way to that region, but I just want to confirm. 

Lastly, which motherboard should we look at? we are currently looking at the Asus P8P67 R3, but that is just a place holder. Any better board (well, more value for money) which we should be aiming instead?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have the Biostar TP67XE on the way based on my experience's with the B+. I have tried all the DDR3 ram I have on hand in SB and have noted no problems with any of them.

BIOSTAR TP67XE (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s ...


----------



## Akrian (Apr 17, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> SB overclockers, I need your help!
> 
> Which ram do you suggest? I have absolutely no idea how SB reacts to different rams, and I stumbled across this: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/memory/2011/01/11/the-best-memory-for-sandy-bridge/12
> 
> ...



Noctua DH14 + 2600k @ 4.5 ghz + Prime = around 60C max ( on 4th core, others are lower). Noctua + DH14 + 2600K @ 4.5 ghz + LinX = you'll get additional 6c on each core.

IDK why would you need to spend xtra money for ram. Sure there will be difference in numbers you get in benchmarks, but the difference in programs/games/editors will be 0.10-1 second at most. I wouldn't get corsair vengeance they are way to tall, got g-skill cl8, running them at 8-8-8-24-1t with no prob. CL9 g-skills will do the same. ( ddr3 1600 that is)


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 17, 2011)

The D14 is probably out of question, its too expensive (and big). Looking at your temps I think the 212+ will be good for 4Ghz, so thx for that. 1600Mhz CL9 sticks seem to do their job according to you, so I think we are going to look for that class of ram. I seriously need the mobo advices though, and I know squat about Asus's numbering system.

Edit: From what I know, its the LE, then Vanilla (with no markers), Pro, Evo, Revolution, Deluxe, Sabertooth then Maximus (or something like that). Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 17, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> SB overclockers, I need your help!
> 
> Which ram do you suggest? I have absolutely no idea how SB reacts to different rams, and I stumbled across this: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/memory/2011/01/11/the-best-memory-for-sandy-bridge/12
> 
> ...



I've had the 1600 Vengeance sticks (2x4GB), a set of Team Xtreem 2000's (2x4GB), Kingston Hyper X 2133's, and now a set of Mushkin Redline 1600's. Without a doubt, the Redlines have the best IC's for use with Sandy Bridge that I've used. They will do 1600 Cas 7, 1866 Cas 8 and 2133 Cas 9 all on 1.63v. IMO they are the best price to performance sticks available. Here's a link:

Mushkin Enhanced Redline 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR...

They are currently out of stock at Newegg, but they come back in every couple of weeks, and I've seen them elsewhere for about the same price.

Edit: Here's a link. With shipping, they are about the same price as Newegg. 
http://www.tierratek.net/productcart/pc/viewcart.asp?cs=1

As far as coolers go, look at the Venomous-X. In push-pull it will give you very similar temps as the D14 with the footprint of the Hyper 212.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Paulie, but Mushkins are a bit harder to find over this side of the Atlantic (I searched the usual suspects Scan, Ebuyer etc and came out with nothing). Also, I am not looking for the best sticks out there, rather "enough for the job" kind of sticks (although if the better sticks are only slightly more expensive, I don't mind jumping for those). 

WIll look at the VX, but
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 suggests that the Venomous X only shines at high overclocking (which is probably not going to happen due to the electricity bill). Will keep this in mind though, if a quieter system is preferred.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have the Biostar TP67B+, ASUS WR Revolution and AsRock Extreme 6 on hand atm. The AsRock requires a substantial amount of vcore vs all the others at any given clock just to boot into Windows. The WR Revolution is a very capable mb but with a buggy and annoying bios. The Biostar has no faults that I have been able to discern. The B+ version of Biostar is perfect if not going for maximum clocks...otherwise the XE seems to be just about as good as it gets for this platform.


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 17, 2011)

Forget the LE.
P8P67 Vanilla minimum ante due to the power phase design for overclocking.
But a cheaper and just as good alternative would be the Asrock P67 Pro3.
Or for the same price the Extreme4.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 17, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> I have the Biostar TP67B+, ASUS WR Revolution and AsRock Extreme 6 on hand atm. The AsRock requires a substantial amount of vcore vs all the others at any given clock just to boot into Windows. The WR Revolution is a very capable mb but with a buggy and annoying bios. The Biostar has no faults that I have been able to discern. The B+ version of Biostar is perfect if not going for maximum clocks...otherwise the XE seems to be just about as good as it gets for this platform.



I agree, except for one thing. The VRM's get quite warm on the XE. I've experienced this, as have many other users. Just something to be aware of.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 18, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> SB overclockers, I need your help!
> 
> 
> Also, what sort of temps are you guys getting with mid overclock (4-4.5Ghz)? Sneeky mentioned that a 212+ can take the processor all the way to that region, but I just want to confirm.
> ...




With the corsair H50 In my Antec 1200 with all fans on max I was getting 58-62 on a 25 pass LinX run. Ran with 1.325vcore and a 4.5ghz overclock. In my raven case with limited intake my temps have reached around 68's during stress tests, but during normal operation eg. gaming etc. I don't go past 55. To answer your question I think a 4ghz overclock on even the stock cooler is decent enough as you'd only require a very low amount of vcore.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 18, 2011)

This isn't a mid overclock but it is on a 212+






Added a 1300 rpm slip stream 120 for push/pull and now hover at 65c.  Should also note that my 1055t vents towards this rig.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 18, 2011)

Anyone else seen this new cooler from thermaltake? The Frio Overclocking King Cooler... it cools better than the D14 apparently and is much smaller in size.

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/3858/thermaltake_frio_ock_cpu_cooler_review/index6.html

I'm considering getting rid of my H50 for one of these heatsinks and some thermal pads.


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 18, 2011)

> taking its design cues from the game Star Craft II...


sold! =)


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 18, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Anyone else seen this new cooler from thermaltake? The Frio Overclocking King Cooler... it cools better than the D14 apparently and is much smaller in size.
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/3858/thermaltake_frio_ock_cpu_cooler_review/index6.html
> 
> I'm considering getting rid of my H50 for one of these heatsinks and some thermal pads.



If you can handle the niose....it's also the LOUDEST cooler.



			
				TT said:
			
		

> Here is what it takes for Thermaltake to smash the competition, that's right, 76 dB of noise pollution.



If you want your cooler to be so loud you can't hear people in the same room talk, give it a go!


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 18, 2011)

58db idle 76db load - wonder how it would perform with a pair of Scythe 1850rpm Gentle Typhoons or Noctua NF-P14 FLX's.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah thats a bit too loud. The H50 is a decent cooler. It performs on par with a good quality air cooler.

Other companies make sealed water coolers that perform better though or just buy a water cooling kit like one of the XSPC RASA systems. Cheap and good performer. 
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_Hot_Item.html


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 18, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Yeah thats a bit too loud. The H50 is a decent cooler. It performs on par with a good quality air cooler.
> 
> Other companies make sealed water coolers that perform better though or just buy a water cooling kit like one of the XSPC RASA systems. Cheap and good performer.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_Hot_Item.html



I do not think the H50 is adequate for real clocking. The H70, with fins lowered to inaudible, does a far better job than the H50 with it's fan @ max.

I have one high-leakage chip, and one low-leakage. The H70 has some issues with the high leakage chip...4.3ghz @ stock volts get 60c with IBT maximum(7GB ram usage) after 4 hours. the low-leakage, with higher volts, and 4.7ghz, hits 55c.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 18, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't use any of the Corsair sealed water kits for overclocking. I have a proper loop. That said the Corsair units are fine as long as you don't expect better cooling than you would get from a good/high end air cooler.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 18, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Personally I wouldn't use any of the Corsair sealed water kits for overclocking. I have a proper loop. That said the Corsair units are fine as long as you don't expect better cooling than you would get from a good/high end air cooler.



I dunno that the effectiveness of real watercooling is required with Sandybridge, but on a whole, otherwise, I totally agree. With reviewing boards, it's quick and easy installation that is my main concern, as well as noise. The H70 performs on par with the Noctua NH-C14, with zero noise from the H70, and I'll be adding a Noctua D14 to my stable of parts for testing very soon...I am hoping the D14 on silent mode works as well, if not better, than the H70.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I dunno that the effectiveness of real watercooling is required with Sandybridge, but on a whole, otherwise, I totally agree. With reviewing boards, it's quick and easy installation that is my main concern, as well as noise. The H70 performs on par with the Noctua NH-C14, with zero noise from the H70, and I'll be adding a Noctua D14 to my stable of parts for testing very soon...I am hoping the D14 on silent mode works as well, if not better, than the H70.



Yeah, it's hard to justify water cooling on this platform unless you plan on running a 24/7 overclock of 5.0ghz or more. That however will require more vcore than is advisable for these chips, despite temps. Though there is nothing out from Intel to prove it, I have to think these 32nm chips are more susceptible to voltage degradation.

I'm sitting at 4.7 ghz on 1.31v, and I'm not breaking 60c in LinX (no AVX) with a Venomous-X.


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 20, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, it's hard to justify water cooling on this platform unless you plan on running a 24/7 overclock of 5.0ghz or more. That however will require more vcore than is advisable for these chips, despite temps. Though there is nothing out from Intel to prove it, I have to think these 32nm chips are more susceptible to voltage degradation.
> 
> I'm sitting at 4.7 ghz on 1.31v, and I'm not breaking 60c in LinX (no AVX) with a Venomous-X.



Yeah you are right overall.... unless you are just concerned with noise or getting the best temps you can. For example.... while you are staying at just under 60c with that voltage.... I (Being Water cooled) am staying right around 48c to 51c at the same around the same voltage.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 20, 2011)

ok i have not been paying attention at all... i didn't even realize sandy bridge was powerful until the other day ... how do the new cpus compare to i7 920?  i doubt they are worth an upgrade, but still...


----------



## Frizz (Apr 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I do not think the H50 is adequate for real clocking. The H70, with fins lowered to inaudible, does a far better job than the H50 with it's fan @ max.



Have to agree there, if you're going to be benching chips above 4.8ghz then it is a must to look for the best air cooler out there. I personally bought a H50 only because of its looks and aesthetics, I only really game and overclock my CPU to the standard OC eg. (Nehalem 4ghz/ Sandy 4.5) so I bought something that suited my needs.


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 20, 2011)

digibucc said:


> ok i have not been paying attention at all... i didn't even realize sandy bridge was powerful until the other day ... how do the new cpus compare to i7 920?  i doubt they are worth an upgrade, but still...



well the i7 920 is comparable actually a little slower stock for stock then a i7 860. I will tell you that it was a noticeable and worthy upgrade from my i7 860 to a i7 2600k. And that is not factoring in overclocking. Once you do that....it is miles above the i7 860 and also the i7 920. At least it was to me. Again worthy performance increases are subjective though. Just telling you what I think IMO.


----------



## Akrian (Apr 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 20, 2011)

*Feedback: 2600k vs Q9650 OC'd*

There is a thread that provides some pics of different games/benchmarks, etc between the 2600k vs Q9650. Found here.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 20, 2011)

Akrian said:


> [url]http://img.gameru.net/th/08149.jpg[/url]
> bump



Nice! Looks like we have similar chips. Gonna go do a 5.0 run now....


----------



## Frizz (Apr 21, 2011)

Do you guys think going above 72C say to like 78-80C just to bench for a short period of time is safe? 

I want to play with higher OC but I don't want to degrade my chip.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 21, 2011)

Thought that even though I psoted this elsewhere today, it might prove interesting to those more observant:








randomflip said:


> Do you guys think going above 72C say to like 78-80C just to bench for a short period of time is safe?
> 
> I want to play with higher OC but I don't want to degrade my chip.



Seems to be OK 24/7, at least it is so far for me..running those temps pretty often, so if you're just gonna bench quickly, no, I don't think it's much of an issue, as I'm running AVX more often than not.


----------



## Akrian (Apr 21, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Do you guys think going above 72C say to like 78-80C just to bench for a short period of time is safe?
> 
> I want to play with higher OC but I don't want to degrade my chip.



as far as I know it's fine. got hit with 77c on cores today. 72.5c is the tjmax of the cpu, not it's cores, download the manual for SB architectures D2 stepping. It says 80c max if my memory serves me right. and 1.52v max on cpu vid (not that I would EVER go beyond 1.45).

P.S. it it just me, or the caps on those 2 2600k are different 0_o


----------



## Frizz (Apr 21, 2011)

I am getting only 53Gflops in intelburntest using 5ghz... something is wrong isn't there ;(


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 21, 2011)

randomflip said:


> I am getting only 53Gflops in intelburntest using 5ghz... something is wrong isn't there ;(



Did you manually select 8 threads?


----------



## Frizz (Apr 21, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Did you manually select 8 threads?



Nope but I've done that now and been getting 57 Gflops, still pretty low, could my PSU have anything to do with it?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 21, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Nope but I've done that now and been getting 57 Gflops, still pretty low



Nah, sounds better. I mean, I get that @ 4.7ghz, but I'm running 1866 8-9-8. I assume your ram is much slower.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 21, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Nah, sounds better. I mean, I get that @ 4.7ghz, but I'm running 1866 8-9-8. I assume your ram is much slower.



Ahhh yes that could be it I am running them at stock a the moment


----------



## Akrian (Apr 22, 2011)

linX 20 runs. no AVX. pic with volts under load ( second linX runing there for 1 min, to push the volts again).
Had a bsod on idle with my previous settings. lowering PLL seemed to solve the problem. PLL 1.8 -> pass linX 10 runs, bsod on idle in 30 min. PLL 1.74 -> no  bsod idle, no bsod in games ( tested overnight and then during the morning before lectures). Bsod during 6th run of LinX. Bumped PLL to 1.76 -> passed 20 runs of linX, then waited for an hour playing MK (  lol), then took the screenshot, so far no bsod. I'll check back if I do get an idle bsod. But it seems that lowering PLL does help getting stable.


----------



## Cool Mike (Apr 23, 2011)

*Do I own a GOLDEN i5 2500K? Seems like it*

My new i5 2500K purchased from Newegg is running flawlessly at 5Ghz core on air. Ran Dual Super-pi (1.5rev) five times in a row with no errors. Highest temps per core was 60C 59C   59C 59C. Played Crysis2 for 3 hours solid with no issues.

My Rig:
Thermaltake V9 Case with 2 drive docks.
ASRock P67 Extreme 6
Intel i5 2500K @ 5.0Ghz - 1.42V Core in BIOS - 1.40 indicated by CPUZ
COOLER MASTER Hyper N 520 CPU cooler with Arctic Silver 5
Gskill Ripjaws 1600Mhz - 2X4GB - 7-8-7-20 timings
OCZ Vertex3 240GB on SATA3 - ATTO Benchmark - 560Mbps Read, 527Mbps Write
Seagate 320GB sata2 hard-drive for backup
PowerColor PCS+ AX6970 2GBD5
Seasonic X650 Gold PSU
Liteon Blueray and DVD - Both read and write
Liteon DVD read and write


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 23, 2011)

Run linX or prime95 and let us know if it is still golden


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 23, 2011)

LagunaX said:


> Run linX or prime95 and let us know if it is still golden



Screenies too, please.


----------



## Cool Mike (Apr 23, 2011)

*Here is a Screen Shot as attachment - i5 2500K@5Ghz*

Linx and CPUz
First time I have attached, so I hope its there. If not I will try again.


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 23, 2011)

That's nice so far and really fast times - is it the Vertex3?
However, you are only testing less that 1 gb out of your 8gb of ram (click on all ram in linX)
Your gigagflops seem unusually low for a 2500k - maybe due to not using enough ram.
Seems like a great chip though...is PLL overvoltage on or off?


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 23, 2011)

BTW this the is best i5-2500k I've ever seen:




http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=4706564&postcount=143


----------



## Cool Mike (Apr 23, 2011)

PLL Overvoltage is enabled. Yes do have a Vertex3 240GB. Fast
havent tried to push the core to a lower voltage yet


----------



## PolRoger (Apr 23, 2011)

LagunaX said:


> BTW this the is best i5-2500k I've ever seen:



Alex-Ro's 2500K sample was from a batch that seems to have produced some outstanding clockers... L041C124.

Here is another that I believe is also from that batch...

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=269745


----------



## Cool Mike (Apr 23, 2011)

*i5 2500K@5.0Ghz*

Parallel Triple 32M Superpi. ATTO benchmark. Temps


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 25, 2011)

playing with rams:


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 25, 2011)

Seems I have to turn off OverSpeed Protection to get past x39 multi 

Will test out 4.0GHz right now lol

EDIT: Nah, nevermind that. Even if I pass the stability tests right now that doesn't mean I can keep it at 4.0GHz, considering ambient temps when the aircon isn't turned on


----------



## Frizz (Apr 27, 2011)

5Ghz stable, 1.435 in BIOS and 1.44vcore in windows I think I have quite the average chip  

My temps were alot better than I expected, I noticed the H50 performs better at higher temps.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 27, 2011)

can you get the bclk to 100.0?


----------



## Frizz (Apr 27, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> can you get the bclk to 100.0?



no idea how other than raising bclk settings, would it provide much difference other than round up the numbers? It is currently set to 100.00 as default in BIOS.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 27, 2011)

random said:


> no idea how other than raising bclk settings, would it provide much difference other than round up the numbers? It is currently set to 100.00 as default in BIOS.



Yes, bascially every CPU i've used, 13 so far, behaved fairly different with 100.0+ BCLK. The biggest, most noticible impact immediately is loss of the top-most multi that will boot into windows, as well as a few other things that varied between cpus, like how memory scaled, etc.

I have set 100.3 to get it to 100.1.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 27, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, bascially every CPU i've used, 13 so far, behaved fairly different with 100.0+ BCLK. The biggest, most noticible impact immediately is loss of the top-most multi that will boot into windows, as well as a few other things that varied between cpus, like how memory scaled, etc.
> 
> I have set 100.3 to get it to 100.1.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=41865&stc=1&d=1303912523



would raising the bclk affect stability?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 27, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> can you get the bclk to 100.0?





random said:


> no idea how other than raising bclk settings, would it provide much difference other than round up the numbers? It is currently set to 100.00 as default in BIOS.





cadaveca said:


> Yes, bascially every CPU i've used, 13 so far, behaved fairly different with 100.0+ BCLK. The biggest, most noticible impact immediately is loss of the top-most multi that will boot into windows, as well as a few other things that varied between cpus, like how memory scaled, etc.
> 
> I have set 100.3 to get it to 100.1.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=41865&stc=1&d=1303912523



My Biostar board did the same as Random's when setting the the BCLK to 100, before updating to a newer bios. It's interesting that the top end was affected by such a small BCLK adjustment.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 27, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> It's interesting that the top end was affected by such a small BCLK adjustment.



Yes, in the CPU-Z shot I put just above here, 47 is max until 100blck, then 46 is max, and @ 103 this changes down to 45.

All the chips behaved relatively the same, except for very small differences in bclk where the multis were lost.

So, that cpu-Z pic..I can get 4772 max @ below 100, and above, but it also requires differnt multis as I scale the blck up, yet the max frequency doesn't change.



random said:


> would raising the bclk affect stability?



Yes/no. it's quite nuanced, and small bclk changes affect frequency a fair bit, and it seems very dependant on memory multi used, too. In regards to voltage, speed, etc, my two chips are very different, but the blck/multi thing doesn't change too much between them...


----------



## Frizz (Apr 28, 2011)

Well I set bclk to 100.2 in BIOS and it seems to be giving me 100 now in windows






EDIT: Hmm, setting it to 100.2 just renders my system unstable it starts to do that annoying BSOD while idle thing again >.>... I think I will leave it at default settings.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 28, 2011)

random said:


> EDIT: Hmm, setting it to 100.2 just renders my system unstable it starts to do that annoying BSOD while idle thing again >.>... I think I will leave it at default settings.



Great. Shouldn't happen, IMHO signs of an immature bios. i got rid of BSOD by using Turbo to clock, currently working on UD4.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 28, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Great. Shouldn't happen, IMHO signs of an immature bios. i got rid of BSOD by using Turbo to clock, currently working on UD4.



Hmm well my CPU PLL is off and 4.5ghz is the highest I can go with it off (I am using 4.5ghz atm), but when I use a higher BLCK 100.+ on easytune the clocks seem to spike higher than set multi (45) I am not sure how this affects stability but all I know is that when I have it on default I don't get BSOD.

I will play with turbo clocking and see what results I can get. Could I possibly get a OC template from your gigabyte board if possible?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 28, 2011)

random said:


> Hmm well my CPU PLL is off and 4.5ghz is the highest I can go with it off (I am using 4.5ghz atm), but when I use a higher BLCK 100.+ on easytune the clocks seem to spike higher than set multi (45) I am not sure how this affects stability but all I know is that when I have it on default I don't get BSOD.
> 
> I will play with turbo clocking and see what results I can get. Could I possibly get a OC template from your gigabyte board if possible?



Yes, for sure I'll toss up my settings when I've got them all figured out. Just working on clocking the board for my review; it just arrived a couple of days ago. Today I'm clocking, will spend the weekend gaming on it, then I'll be writing early next week and hopefully the review will be up before next weekend.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 28, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, for sure I'll toss up my settings when I've got them all figured out. Just working on clocking the board for my review; it just arrived a couple of days ago. Today I'm clocking, will spend the weekend gaming on it, then I'll be writing early next week and hopefully the review will be up before next weekend.



can't wait to see what you come up with


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 29, 2011)

First, a template. Switching rams out now that i got a feel for the board.



> ### MB Intelligent Tweaker ###
> 
> Advanced Frequency Settings:
> 
> ...



Also:

http://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/html/bios-help-p67a-ud4.php


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been testing my 2500k in the last few days trying to find the lowest voltage to keep 4.5Ghz stable. I've found a what might the best I can do @ 4.5Ghz with LLC set to extreme (might go lower later), v-core @ 1.31v, and PLL @ 1.825 the system appears to be pretty stable from 5 passes of Intel Burn Test - Maximum and 5 hours of BC2. Only hitting 53C. 

I dont know max multi yet but I can boot at 5Ghz with 1.38v but I'll try later to see if I can actually get anything stable around that speed. I was hoping for 5Ghz with less than 1.4v but that's unlikely I think. 

Not a lot of batch# discussion here but my batch# is L101B508. 

I read some batch threads but I cant find anything closer than L101B503 and that was only a single post claiming a max multi of x55.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 29, 2011)

I binned 10 CPU's, all same "batch"...seems batch is not important like it was with previous CPUs. More "A", "B", "C" has some importance, but the 10 chips were so varied  in both max multi and required volts for any given clock, that the rest seems useless.


----------



## Cool Mike (May 1, 2011)

*Upgraded Memory with G.skill 2133Mhz 7-10-7-27 Timings*

Asrock P67 Extreme6 - I5-2500K@5.0Ghz core and 2133Mhz CL7 memory. System is running solid. Screen Shot Attached.


----------



## cadaveca (May 1, 2011)

Nice reasonable voltage, too. 


SCORE!


----------



## heky (May 1, 2011)

@Cool Mike
Nice score, congrats! Btw, what ram are you using? I am getting my 2600k on thursday, so i am still looking for good ram. Your 2033 at 7,10,7,27 1t look promising.


----------



## Cool Mike (May 1, 2011)

Thanks. Here is the model# and link below. I purchased from Newegg here in the USA.
Timings  7-10-7-27  Speed 2133Mhz.

G.SKILL Ripjaws X + Turbulence II Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model F3-17000CL7D-4GBXHD

G.SKILL Ripjaws X + Turbulence II Series 4GB (2 x ...


----------



## cadaveca (May 1, 2011)

How loud is that fan, Mike? was thinking of picking up the same ram.

Thoughts on if they even need the fan?


----------



## Cool Mike (May 1, 2011)

Your right. Didnt need the fan. The heat sinks are just fine. I ran multiple runs of 32M super pi (6min 51.6 sec - Best run) and four intelburn test with no issues. Also ran crysis2 for 2 hours. Cant be happier with my ASRock P67 Extreme6.

Edit: Was able to drop core voltage from 1.40V to 1.39V. IntelBurnTest stable. I think I will hold it at 1.39 for now. Seem to have a desent I5.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 3, 2011)

That's a great chip you have there Mike, mine is very poor tbh and needs uber volts. 

I'm after a 2600K anyways so just to let you know guys I'm going all out, I have been running my 2500K at a stupid voltage of 1.43V // 4.9GHz for two weeks now.

I will continue to do so until it starts to show any signs of degredation. Rest assured whenever that does happen I will let you boys know first. It will be interesting to see how long it can maintain the voltage.

No BSODS as of yet and I run my PC 24/7 so I feel it's a good test of longevity.


----------



## heky (May 3, 2011)

Thanks man, although i dont think 1.43V is going to cause degradation, at least at resonable temps.

Btw, which model of the G.Skill Ripjaws(x) are you using?


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 3, 2011)

heky said:


> Thanks man, although i dont think 1.43V is going to cause degradation, at least at resonable temps.
> 
> Btw, which model of the G.Skill Ripjaws(x) are you using?



All I do is game/internet browsing and it never goes over 60c. Perhaps I should push it for 5GHz with more voltage?? I just can't seem to get it stable at 5GHz no matter what voltage, I mean, it's fine for benching but does produce random BSODs whereas @4.9GHz it's solid as a rock.

As for RAM - F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM , they have been very good to me, with lifetime warranty and stay as cool as you like. Very stable but TBH, I'm liking the look of Cool Mike's RAM. Very nice latency at that speed.

I'm going to add another 4GB of this stuff at some point though when I upgrade to a 2GB Graphics card so I will probably have to raise the voltage a wee bit to stabilize the fully populated board.


----------



## Cool Mike (May 4, 2011)

*Possible answer to S3 wake from Sleep with overclocked I5*

Hello Everyone,
I hope this helps a few people out there.
ASRock P67 Extreme6 - After overclocking my I5 2500K to 5ghz and adding 2133Mhz memory my system would go into S3 sleep fine, but when I initated to come out of sleep via USB keyboard or Mouse the system would wake but the display would be blank. Also no LED activity on the HDD/SSD indicator. I would have to hold the power botton down to power off and then power back up, after powerup the system would look like it just came out of sleep. 
This is what I did to resolve the issue:
1. Set Bios to default settings
2. Enter all your overclock settings or any other settings you did before setting bios to default. Dont touch the Turbo Boost Limits,turbo voltage, or Core current yet.

This got my S3 sleep operational. This will also stop the muliplier decreasing during heavy loads. I can now maintain 5Ghz at 100% load on all cores.
Turbo Boost Limit:
     Short Duration - 150
     Long Duration - 150
     Long Duration maintained - 1 sec (default)
Important: Additional Turbo Voltage - +.035V
Core Current Limit - 150
Hope this helps.

Edit: My G.skill 2133Mhz 7-10-7-27 is running solid. Recommended.


----------



## Frizz (May 4, 2011)

Would jumping from my 1600mhz RAM to 2133mhz RAM justify my CPU more? I know it would provide higher benchmarks so it brings the question to me, would it speed up my system overall in terms of gaming/encoding/benching?


----------



## Cool Mike (May 4, 2011)

For me my system is snappier. I moved from GSkill 1600 7-8-7-24 to the GSkill 2133 7-10-7-27 using the same processor @ 5Ghz. My SuperPi 32M went from 7 Minutes 6 Seconds to 6M 51S.
3D Mark Vantage also improved. Benches will improve. Everyday usage is debatable.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 4, 2011)

Cool Mike said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I hope this helps a few people out there.
> ASRock P67 Extreme6 - After overclocking my I5 2500K to 5ghz and adding 2133Mhz memory my system would go into S3 sleep fine, but when I initated to come out of sleep via USB keyboard or Mouse the system would wake but the display would be blank. Also no LED activity on the HDD/SSD indicator. I would have to hold the power botton down to power off and then power back up, after powerup the system would look like it just came out of sleep.
> This is what I did to resolve the issue:
> ...



I was having this exact same problem with both of my SB builds on a GA-P67A-UD7-B2 and my current Maximus IV Extreme; I found that by enabling the "Internal CPU PLL Overvoltage" setting for max overclocking, you're running outside of Intel's specs, and thus, disabling this feature allows for normal system resume after S3 sleep mode. 

Disabling this setting on both boards solved the problem, now I use this feature only when looking for OCing for extreme benching, and have it off for regular 24/7 use. 

I haven't tried your fix in particular, but I hope that trying this option also solves your problem, let me know how it goes


----------



## Frizz (May 4, 2011)

Cool Mike said:


> For me my system is snappier. I moved from GSkill 1600 7-8-7-24 to the GSkill 2133 7-10-7-27 using the same processor @ 5Ghz. My SuperPi 32M went from 7 Minutes 6 Seconds to 6M 51S.
> 3D Mark Vantage also improved. Benches will improve. Everyday usage is debatable.



Hmm thanks for that I'll remember that for my next build which will be sometime late this year.


----------



## PaulieG (May 4, 2011)

random said:


> Would jumping from my 1600mhz RAM to 2133mhz RAM justify my CPU more? I know it would provide higher benchmarks so it brings the question to me, would it speed up my system overall in terms of gaming/encoding/benching?





Cool Mike said:


> For me my system is snappier. I moved from GSkill 1600 7-8-7-24 to the GSkill 2133 7-10-7-27 using the same processor @ 5Ghz. My SuperPi 32M went from 7 Minutes 6 Seconds to 6M 51S.
> 3D Mark Vantage also improved. Benches will improve. Everyday usage is debatable.



I don't notice any real world benefit to running my Redlines or RipJaw X sticks any higher than 1866 CAS 8. I like knowing that I can run 2133 for benches, but that's really the only time I've found it to be useful.


----------



## Cool Mike (May 4, 2011)

If we think about it, us enthusiast help drive/move the need for speed forward. and ultimately over to mainstream. Remember the discussion of 667Mhz vs 800Mhz vs 1066Mhz DDR2 not too long ago. I say if you can afford advancement of 2133Mhz @ a low CAS go for it. Just insure you have a motherboard that support the Memory Speed. I couldnt imagine running 2133 one or two years ago. What's next DDR4 4000? Cant wait! 
Edit:
We know DDR5 is out in use as we speak. My 6970 running at 1450X4. 5800 Effective.


----------



## Frizz (May 4, 2011)

Cool Mike said:


> If we think about it, us enthusiast help drive/move the need for speed forward. and ultimately over to mainstream. Remember the discussion of 667Mhz vs 800Mhz vs 1066Mhz DDR2 not too long ago. I say if you can afford advancement of 2133Mhz @ a low CAS go for it. Just insure you have a motherboard that support the Memory Speed. I couldnt imagine running 2133 one or two years ago. What's next DDR4 4000? Cant wait!
> Edit:
> We know DDR5 is out in use as we speak. My 6970 running at 1450X4. 5800 Effective.



Too true, my current system is more or less based on a lower budget than my previous hence the low PSU wattage and ram but it doesn't effect anything I do of course . Although once I move to bulldozer or IVY I'd definitely make sure to get the best RAM to accompany the rest of my high end parts as being somewhat of an enthusiast I do like my system to run at its peak whether it makes a diff or not.


----------



## heky (May 4, 2011)

Am picking up my 2600K today, but will have to wait almost one more week to get my G.Skill ram, so i can build my new sandy system. I already have the motherboard, its a MSI P67A-GD65 B3. Will post results when up and running.


----------



## Cool Mike (May 4, 2011)

Heky, Which GSkill Ram did you select?


----------



## heky (May 4, 2011)

Went for [ Ripjaws-X ] F3-12800CL7D-4GBXM

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=351

They should do 2133 at 1.6v and 9-10-9-27


----------



## Cool Mike (May 5, 2011)

Yes, I believe you will hit 2133 with those timings. Voltage between 1.60V-1.65V
Best Wishes...


----------



## PaulieG (May 5, 2011)

heky said:


> Went for [ Ripjaws-X ] F3-12800CL7D-4GBXM
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=351
> 
> They should do 2133 at 1.6v and 9-10-9-27





Cool Mike said:


> Yes, I believe you will hit 2133 with those timings. Voltage between 1.60V-1.65V
> Best Wishes...



Yeah, shouldn't be a problem. My challenge has been to get a 8GB (2x4GB) set to do 2133 on less than 1.65. So far, no luck with 3 different sets, two of which will do 1866 Cas 8 on just 1.6v


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2011)

seems like the issues I have running CAS6 with 4 sticks...just ain't gonna happen. Same with 2133mhz and 4 sticks of PSC, too.

same with 2133...seems to need 1.65v, and no less, even though the sticks are perfectly stable, it's like the memory controller doesn't like less than 1.65v...however, I did notice that dropping CPU speeds down did allow for less than 1.65v....so maybe this is something IC-related...they just can't take the hammering @ 2133?


----------



## PaulieG (May 5, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> seems like the issues I have running CAS6 with 4 sticks...just ain't gonna happen. Same with 2133mhz and 4 sticks of PSC, too.
> 
> same with 2133...seems to need 1.65v, and no less, even though the sticks are perfectly stable, it's like the memory controller doesn't like less than 1.65v...however, I did notice that dropping CPU speeds down did allow for less than 1.65v....so maybe this is something IC-related...they just can't take the hammering @ 2133?



Hmm. When testing, I tried dropping the cpu speeds down to 4.0 when testing both my 2x4GB Redlines and Ripjaw X kits...no love below 1.65v. Adjusting VCCIO had no affect either. Not really a huge deal, since 1866 Cas 8 at 1.6v seems to be a "sweet spot". I'd just like to be able to drop ram vdram when benching.


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2011)

Yeah, I hear ya on that one. Like, my ram is good and stable on AM3 and 1366/1156 @ 2133 9-11-9-27 1.5v...all 4 kits do that, no problem...2400 mhz, too, @ 1.65v-1.7v, no problem. 


but on 1155...1.65v for 2133, or crash. I've tweaked every setting, got subtimings loose, tight, volts high, low...diff board, diff CPUs...same thing, every time.

Which is weird to me. It really plays out like memory control issues, which, to me, says there's a skew adjustment needed, but none of the boards I have offer that, nor do I think does ANY 1155 board. I mean, volts needed for whatever clock ,etc...just doesn't change from CPU to CPU like it should...


I'm still waiting for 2400mhz support. I wonder why it was dropped.

All that said, playing with just two sticks, 4GB, seems much easier. So maybe it's an addressing issue...8GB is just too much, or something?


Whatever it is, it's motivating me to tweak more. Which is good, I suppose.



Oh, and i meant trying 2133mhz @ stock, or less. Turn off HT too...have you gone that far?


----------



## PaulieG (May 5, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, I hear ya on that one. Like, my ram is good and stable on AM3 and 1366/1156 @ 2133 9-11-9-27 1.5v...all 4 kits do that, no problem...2400 mhz, too, @ 1.65v-1.7v, no problem.
> 
> 
> but on 1155...1.65v for 2133, or crash. I've tweaked every setting, got subtimings loose, tight, volts high, low...diff board, diff CPUs...same thing, every time.
> ...



Stock? What the hell is stock?  Haven't tried turning off HT either, since I only bench with HT on, so even if it made a difference, it wouldn't solve my conumdrum. For me the 8GB thing is certainly part of the equation. Both boards running 2x4GB react as if I'm filling all dimm slots. Kinda odd. I did play with sub timings more than I have in a long while to try to find the key, but once again, the damn sticks just mocked me.


----------



## Frizz (May 5, 2011)

Turning off HT on my 2600k only made a -0.15vcore difference for me unlike my 930 which required much much less vcore without HT


----------



## Cool Mike (May 6, 2011)

I would like to add another set of G.Skill F3-17000CL7D-4GBXHD for a total of 8GB. (2133MHZ 7-10-7-27)
Being a speed freak I'm guessing CL would require at least 8. Just like running 7CL.

I guess its a roll of the dice as Gskill will not guarantee it.


----------



## cadaveca (May 6, 2011)

Cool Mike said:


> I would like to add another set of G.Skill F3-17000CL7D-4GBXHD for a total of 8GB. (2133MHZ 7-10-7-27)
> Being a speed freak I'm guessing CL would require at least 8. Just like running 7CL.
> 
> I guess its a roll of the dice as Gskill will not guarantee it.



GSkill's standard 4x2GB kit is 1866 8-9-8-24. Not surprisingly, that seems to be about the best I can do reliably with the kits I have, even though 4 sticks individually or in pairs can do CAS6 1866...


Maybe i'm "greedy", but I want 2133 6-8-6. Or 6-7-6.:shadedshu


----------



## Cool Mike (May 6, 2011)

I'm sure G.Skill will be the first. 2133 6-8-6-24 would be great! Oh yea. Lets be more greety. How About 2X4GB? it has too happen...


----------



## heky (May 6, 2011)

Sure it would be great. But afaik timings dont really help on the p67 platform, speed does. At least that is what i am concluding from numerous reviews around the net.


----------



## cadaveca (May 6, 2011)

heky said:


> Sure it would be great. But afaik timings dont really help on the p67 platform, speed does. At least that is what i am concluding from numerous reviews around the net.



Well, heky, I'm the motherboard reviewer here on TPU. Timings DO help, but they do not have as large of an impact as with previous platforms. I'm in mid-writing on the P67A-UD4-B3, and have the P8P67 Pro to do as well. I've spent the last 6 months using an ECS P67H2-A2. I've played a little bit with several other boards, like the P67 Sabertooth, the Gigabyte UD7, and the Maximus 4, but the high-end boards I had for builds for friends, not for review purposes. That's why I binned so many CPUs...because I needed to get to know these CPUs for reviews.

I'm not making conclusions based on other people's reviews..it's based on hands-on testing, and that testing began before Christmas.

Through all of that, memory has kinda been a thorn in my side. I can almost say that 1600mhz is ideal for most, and 1866 is the sweetspot for guys like us that want the best they can get, using 8GB.

The one thing is though, that all of that could be changed by a bios.


----------



## Cool Mike (May 7, 2011)

Cadaveca, I have probably a simple question. I'm running a ASRock P67 Extreme6 with the new UEFI Bios. Is the new UEFI bios interface the reason Win7 will not post the overclock speed in the system information? Guessing win7 cant read it back.
Screen shot attached...

Thank you


----------



## cadaveca (May 7, 2011)

yeah, i think so. I do seem to have the same issue on a few boards now..tools like realtemp and such, windows, do not recognize CPU speed, and other such weird detection issues, like CPU-Z not always starting properly, and sometimes showing the right voltage, sometimes not.

I mean, I just assumed it was due to EFI implementations, so it's funny you are asking the same...

Becuase truly, I am not 100% sure, but that seems the most obvious answer.


----------



## Cool Mike (May 7, 2011)

Hopefully Microsoft and others has recogized this and will resolve the issue soon. Thank you.


----------



## cadaveca (May 7, 2011)

No problem. We are learning together here, and the input of you and everyone else really does help everyone.

The whole UEFI thing is futher complicated by the manufacturers not using the exact same implementations, either. Some are full UEFI, some are hybrid UEFI, and many of those hybrid bioses incorporate different parts of UEFI.


----------



## OneMoar (May 7, 2011)

meh I board I am probly gonna get is UEFI


----------



## Cool Mike (May 7, 2011)

Seems CPUZ doesnt have a problem reading CPU freq under UEFI. Excellent job with updates over the years! Great work CPUZ!!


----------



## unclewebb (May 7, 2011)

If *RealTemp 3.67* doesn't work with Sandy Bridge then let me know.

http://www.mediafire.com/?n99nq4kn95u6i6a


----------



## cadaveca (May 7, 2011)

unclewebb said:


> If *RealTemp 3.67* doesn't work with Sandy Bridge then let me know.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?n99nq4kn95u6i6a



Checking it right now. Thanks!

EDIT: Works good so far..if I find a board that it doesn't work on, I'll let you know.



Cool Mike said:


> Seems CPUZ doesnt have a problem reading CPU freq under UEFI. Excellent job with updates over the years! Great work CPUZ!!



I still have odd non-detection issues with the 64-bit .exe. By odd, I mean occasional.


----------



## Cool Mike (May 7, 2011)

Running now. Works fine!. See's my i5 2500K@5GHZ. AsRock P67 Extreme6. Thanks


----------



## Frizz (May 8, 2011)

I think my chip is degrading, had my chip stable for weeks now at the same voltages and settings but now it BSODs with x124 .... F3 BIOS 1.315 vcore - 4.5ghz - 1.308 idle / 1.296 load.. RAM is at same settings also which is stock. This is giving me a headache @_@

Rig used to stay on for days now it can't even get through a half a day without 0x124 also temps never reach 60 degrees during normal operation


----------



## OneMoar (May 8, 2011)

chip is probly not degrading but you might be getting somemoar vdroop with age I had to bump my 
AII250 from 1.32 to 1.36 to keep it stable after 10 months


----------



## heky (May 8, 2011)

random said:


> I think my chip is degrading, had my chip stable for weeks now at the same voltages and settings but now it BSODs with x124 .... F3 BIOS 1.315 vcore - 4.5ghz - 1.308 idle / 1.296 load.. RAM is at same settings also which is stock. This is giving me a headache @_@
> 
> Rig used to stay on for days now it can't even get through a half a day without 0x124 also temps never reach 60 degrees during normal operation



What are your other voltages?(ram, memory controler,...) Did you change the bios in the last weeks? Different bios versions can have different voltage settings.


----------



## Frizz (May 8, 2011)

heky said:


> What are your other voltages?(ram, memory controler,...) Did you change the bios in the last weeks? Different bios versions can have different voltage settings.



Only voltage that differs from stock is the Vcore and CPU PLL 1.700 .. these settings have remained the same for weeks same with the BIOS version. RAM is at 1.500v rated.


----------



## heky (May 8, 2011)

Hm...interesting. But i think it is just not possible to degrade the chip with 1.3v, it has to be something else. Try upping the pll and ram voltage one notch.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 8, 2011)

Vista and 7 have always had issues detecting cpu speed on the system page. Sometimes it'll get it right, and then if you change the clock speed later it just won't update. I doubt it'll get fixed until they do another massive overhaul like xp to vista. Microsoft doesn't have a good track record of addressing the little annoyances. They still haven't fixed the bug where aero peek can get disabled if you update your graphics driver.


----------



## Frizz (May 11, 2011)

Would you guys think 0.30+ vcore is worth it from 4.4ghz to 4.5ghz?


----------



## OneMoar (May 11, 2011)

random said:


> Would you guys think 0.30+ vcore is worth it from 4.4ghz to 4.5ghz?



no


----------



## Frizz (May 11, 2011)

lol I wouldn't have thought so either, there seems to be a big difference in stability when going from 4.4ghz to 4.5ghz on my chip


----------



## OneMoar (May 11, 2011)

other then just for fun anything over 3.8-4.0 is pretty useless


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 11, 2011)

OneMoar said:


> other then just for fun anything over 3.8-4.0 is pretty useless





Says you.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 11, 2011)

OneMoar said:


> other then just for fun anything over 3.8-4.0 is pretty useless



Obviously you never used your rig to model a 3d surface, or try to crack a relatively strong RSA encryption.


----------



## heky (May 11, 2011)

Hy guys. Finally completed my sandy bridge build. My 2600K is IntelBurn 2.51 stable @4.6Ghz @1.3v in Bios, 1.36v full load. The ram runs at 1866 at the moment with 8-9-8-24-1T @ 1.5v. 
Cant go any higher with cpu clocks due to temps, they get over 70 with IBT.


----------



## Finners (May 11, 2011)

Has anybody else find that Intelburn doesn't prove Stability with Sandybridge? i had my 2500k stable with IBt, but would fail Prime and BSOD

I've found Prime blend test best for me


----------



## heky (May 11, 2011)

Try 2.51, report back. I pass prime with ease, Ibt gives me way higher temps.


----------



## OneMoar (May 11, 2011)

prime does a better job of testing for stability
ibt just runs a in-place fft test and doesn't really test true-stability


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 11, 2011)

None of those progies prove stability with sanyBridge IMO. I can run those all day long @ 5GHz and pass all along...then bsod while sitting at a desktop doing nothing.

CPU volts fix these problems but this cpu just requires too many for me to want to clock that high.

4.7Ghz is 100% stable for me and has been for some time now. Anything over 4.7GHz though requires voltages that I don't feel good about using.


----------



## KieX (May 11, 2011)

Finners said:


> Has anybody else find that Intelburn doesn't prove Stability with Sandybridge? i had my 2500k stable with IBt, but would fail Prime and BSOD
> 
> I've found Prime blend test best for me



I have found that almost nothing does for 24/7 clocks on Sandybridge. What is fine for months of full load, still crashes randomly sometimes in another applications. I found a guide with some explanations to BSOD, you might find useful:



> BSOD Codes
> 0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT)
> 0x101 = add more vcore
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency add DDR3 voltage or add QPI/VTT
> ...


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 11, 2011)

Thats some good info there dude thanks!


----------



## cadaveca (May 11, 2011)

Finners said:


> Has anybody else find that Intelburn doesn't prove Stability with Sandybridge? i had my 2500k stable with IBt, but would fail Prime and BSOD
> 
> I've found Prime blend test best for me



IBT doesn't use AVX extensions, as far as I know. Prime 95 uses varied instructions, so if run for long enough, does test multiple loading scenarios within a single session, so does provide much differnt testing than IBT does.

Those having issues with idle...there are three specific causes for that, that no real test out there is programmed for.


#1 cause is PLL Overvoltage.


----------



## heky (May 11, 2011)

I think the new 2.51 version of IBT uses AVX.


----------



## Frizz (May 11, 2011)

I found that Prime95 Blend test to show the best results for instability on a system that crashes while idle. 

While I could pass 25 linx run and 20 IBT runs, I could not pass an hour of Prime Blend.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 12, 2011)

What I've found to be a good test for 24/7 is watching dvds in windows media player and playing a bunch of flash games in the browser. For the initial hardcore testing I've found IBT with AVX instructions set on normal with 100 runs to be more effective than doing slow maximum runs. I'm guessing because IBT is most likely to fail at the end of a run. Other than that I do OCCT large data sets. The flash and dvd tests really seem to do the trick for me.


----------



## heky (May 12, 2011)

Hey guys, turns out you were right. I was not stable in prime blend. Had to set 1.34v in bios, and get 1.4v full load. Thats stable for now.


----------



## Frizz (May 12, 2011)

heky said:


> Hey guys, turns out you were right. I was not stable in prime blend. Had to set 1.34v in bios, and get 1.4v full load. Thats stable for now.



Yeah I suggest anyone who is testing 24/7 settings to use Prime Blend, it finds the error pretty quickly as opposed to having to wait til it eventually crashes on idle.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 27, 2011)

I think this is a very positive start for a P8Z68 board







I had to rar some files up in the background otherwise the CPU would trip down to 1.6Ghz lol but ive played BC2 like this for hours and this is all good. this screenshot is a little old but ive OC'd my ram to balance the whole lot out which gave me an exta 1k in vantage


----------



## Chosen Juan (May 27, 2011)

When you overclock (let's say, to 4.4Ghz), is it supposed to be at 4.4Ghz the whole time, or is it supposed to be downclocked and only go to 4.4Ghz when a full load is applied?

I'm wondering because I've been reading about overclocking my 2500K recently (still waiting for second fan for push-pull), and many articles talk about overclocking the Turbo Boost so the idle is low.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 27, 2011)

you can turn it off if you want, Its only speed step


----------



## Chosen Juan (May 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you can turn it off if you want, Its only speed step



See for some reason it's not working for me. I was checking under CPU-Z earlier, and when everything was completely stock, my 2500K would be at 1.6Ghz on idle, then it would go up to 3.4Ghz under full load.

Now I'm just doing a simple overclock to 4.0Ghz on 1.2v (just testing it out), and it is always at 4.0Ghz, even when there is no load. I go into the UEFI, and Intel Speed Step is Enabled. Am I doing something wrong, or is this how overclocking is on ASRock motherboards? I have no problem with it, it would just be nice to save some power on idle you know?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 28, 2011)

try disabling the C1E or C3 states in the bios.

or setting the power options within windows for full power usage. instead of balanced by default.

if its not either of those then i dont know. I havent really played around with the bios since i only put this rig together thursday just gone


----------



## Chosen Juan (May 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> try disabling the C1E or C3 states in the bios.
> 
> or setting the power options within windows for full power usage. instead of balanced by default.
> 
> if its not either of those then i dont know. I havent really played around with the bios since i only put this rig together thursday just gone



C1E, C3, C6 and Package C are all disabled in the BIOS...hmm...oh well it's not a big feature for me but it would have been nice.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 28, 2011)

Sorry, cant help you then. as soon as i built this pc i went straight into the advanced settings and OC'd this beast. didnt bother checking out all the other settings.

I had blinkers on. everything else there didnt matter other then Vcore and multiplyers.

-------

It could be something to do with with the Turbo feature. and again im  drawing at straws here as i havent made any effort to have a poke around the bios extensively


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 28, 2011)

So got a brand new i5 2500k this morning, rig is up and running already, I don't waste time  

Now, how do I get this baby to 4.5ghz 24/7? is it just a case of raising the multi and vcore? anything else I need to check on, disable etc. 

What about turbo and power saving etc on or off?


----------



## Chosen Juan (May 28, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Sorry, cant help you then. as soon as i built this pc i went straight into the advanced settings and OC'd this beast. didnt bother checking out all the other settings.
> 
> I had blinkers on. everything else there didnt matter other then Vcore and multiplyers.
> 
> ...



Ahh it's alright, thanks. I'll worry about that later I guess, my main focus now is just getting it stable on low voltages. The best I have so far is 4.2Ghz on 1.2v, but that's only on 50 passes of IBT on Standard. Have yet to try Prime95 and gaming on it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 28, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> So got a brand new i5 2500k this morning, rig is up and running already, I don't waste time
> 
> Now, how do I get this baby to 4.5ghz 24/7? is it just a case of raising the multi and vcore? anything else I need to check on, disable etc.
> 
> What about turbo and power saving etc on or off?



try for 5Ghz  and if you smoke it, send it back and say it was sending smoke signals on arrival  and if they fob you off...drive up to their HQ and make their receptionst eat it like shredded wheat *LIKE A BOSS* 

Do it!

-----


as for help with overclocking I followed this guide by bit-tech It was designed for the p67 chipset but the p67 and Z68 use more or less the exact same bios. I used this guide and i hit 4.9ghz in no time. complete build of and super oc in less then 6hrs.


----------



## MakubeX (May 28, 2011)

i5 2500K
5GHz 12hrs Prime Stable @ 1.368v
Batch: 3101A156
Mobo: P8Z68-V Pro
Watercooling, room temp avg: 29C


----------



## cadaveca (May 28, 2011)

Nice one, Makubex. is that with or without PLL Overvoltage?


----------



## MakubeX (May 28, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Nice one, Makubex. is that with or without PLL Overvoltage?



Without, I only needed to change the vcore for this OC. Every other voltage is on default (mostly Auto). You gotta love Sandy Bridge.


----------



## cadaveca (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, seems you got a good chip, there are many others out there not doing so well. I'm kinda jealous, actually.

Volts are reasonable, clocks are sweet, what is your IMC volts?


----------



## MakubeX (May 28, 2011)

Not sure which one is IMC. Here's a screenie of some of the voltages:




The CHB CTRL voltage not shown is also 0.5v.


----------



## cadaveca (May 28, 2011)

VCCIO is the voltage I was asking about. Thanks!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 28, 2011)

holy shit, the fun of overclocking has been brutally buttraped and murdered by Intel all I did was go into my shiny uefi bios, click on cpu multi, set to 45 and set vcore to 1.325 and voila, 4.5ghz IBT/P95 stable at less than 60c 

Seriosuly though I have never had a cool chip, I had seen people with oloder i7's getting 4ghz at 70c though every older i5/i7 I have ever had has run at 80c+ OC'd but low and behold the sandybridge never goes above 58c at 4.5ghz


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 28, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> holy shit, the fun of overclocking has been brutally buttraped and murdered by Intel all I did was go into my shiny uefi bios, click on cpu multi, set to 45 and set vcore to 1.325 and voila, 4.5ghz IBT/P95 stable at less than 60c
> 
> Seriosuly though I have never had a cool chip, I had seen people with oloder i7's getting 4ghz at 70c though every older i5/i7 I have ever had has run at 80c+ OC'd but low and behold the sandybridge never goes above 58c at 4.5ghz



Edit: oh and this SB beats the shit out of my old i7 860 OC to 4ghz at super pi when running stock 3.3ghz


----------



## cadaveca (May 28, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Edit: oh and this SB beats the shit out of my old i7 860 OC to 4ghz at super pi when running stock 3.3ghz



Yeah, the memory performance boost IS pretty damn impressive.


----------



## Chosen Juan (May 29, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm in the process of overclocking my 2500K right now and I was just wondering what settings I should change and what to leave (I've a read a few guides so far).

These are my settings right now:
CPU Ratio - 46
Internal PLL Overvoltage - Enabled
Intel SpeedStep Technology - Enabled
BCLK - 100.0Mhz
Spread Spectrum - Disabled

DRAM - XMP Profile 1

Power Saving Mode - Disabled
CPU Core Voltage - 1.285
CPU Load-Line Calibration - Level 1 (for my board, Level 1 overvolts at load, while Level 2 keeps it in sync, and the higher Levels up to 5 decrease at load)

And everything else is at stock. Should I be messing with CPU PLL Voltage, VTT Voltage, VCCSA Voltage or any of that? Or should I just stick to multipliers and Core volage right now?

Thanks

EDIT: Also, I have Enhanced Halt State (C1E), CPU C3 State Support, Package C State Support, and CPU Thermal Throttling Enabled, those shouldn't affect my overclocks should they?


----------



## Frizz (Jun 7, 2011)

*Is this true?*

This person from Hardforum makes a good point and gives me second thoughts about running my CPU above 1.4vcore. 

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578688&page=2



> 1.52v is the max VID. VID is not the same as vcore, yet people seem to somehow think it is. VID is a voltage identification register. The chips are DESIGNED under VRD 12 to not only request a VID, but also to NOT be run under loadline calibration. VDROOP is part of the VRD 12 specification. Run a CPU at 1.52v set in BIOS, without any LLC, and under max load, it will drop down to 1.39-1.40v.
> 
> This is by design and intended under Intel's thermal specifications. So no, 1.52v is NOT the maximum LOAD VOLTAGE the cpu is supposed to be run under. It's more like 1.39-1.40v.
> 
> ...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 7, 2011)

I am running stable now at 4.5ghz with speedstep and C states enabled, drops down to 1.5ghz on the desktop and 4.5ghz when I ramp up the CPU usage, seems the easiest way to keep power consumption down and also kick ass in games/video encoding. I am running 1.3vcore in the bios, haven't touched PLL, Vdroop or anything and haven't experienced any crashes whatsoever. Runs cool at 28-30c idle and 58c with all cores loaded 100% at 4.5ghz


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 7, 2011)

random said:


> This person from Hardforum makes a good point and gives me second thoughts about running my CPU above 1.4vcore.
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578688&page=2



Yes, of course. Why do you think I say loadline calibration should be left @ default, and Turbo should be used to OC? The amount of droop under GTL is a factor of the current consumed, so you should almost never actually be @ the votlage the VID references, due to how the VRM is designed.

When you change, or enable "loadline calibration", you are running the CPU out of spec. Of course, the documents also consider reference cooling, etc, too.

Just like how I'm one of few that hype actual default memory speeds, although boards and such offer higher or more settings; there is alot of info about how things work, that is widely ignored, because it gets users more speed/power. That's why I do not go really high in volts in my reviews, and why I use the speeds that I do for testing. I try to keep things reasonably within spec, and by doing so, I should also be posting scores and such that anyone can match, and verify.



I mentioned that for clocking memory, for me, it seemed like skews needed adjsuting, then I found this:




			
				Raja@ASUS said:
			
		

> Since writing this quick article, *I have realised that the skews can come into play for even on air and water cooling with certain memory configurations *- so it actually needs an update with some examples to reflect this. For example, in the GSkill 2133 guide I posted on this forum at 4.5GHz, the memory would not pass Memtest without the CPU skew advanced by 100ps, and that was at base of 100BCLK. Makes sense as the Intel stock layout is designed to be within functional tolerance margins up-to the supported memory speed of DDR3-1600 and at stock processor frequency.
> 
> For benchmarking scenarios over 5GHz, things become even more critical, and time spent with clock skews can give an edge.
> 
> Here's what optimal skew settings can do for Elpida Hyper when the CPU is cold (the setting will vary on a case by case basis):



http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2163-Overview-of-Clock-Skew

I posted about 3 weeks before Raja did. I don't think he read my post...we just came to the same conclusions.

There's alot more to clocking than simply setting voltages, and upping clocks...


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm about to make the jump to sandybridge and have been doing a little research in the process and am wondering why so many people seem to be pumping these 32nm chips with the types of voltage that most people would think twice about using on a last gen 45nm cpu like lynnfield, especially after seeing clarksdales dropping like flies.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 8, 2011)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I'm about to make the jump to sandybridge and have been doing a little research in the process and am wondering why so many people seem to be pumping these 32nm chips with the types of voltage that most people would think twice about using on a last gen 45nm cpu like lynnfield, especially after seeing clarksdales dropping like flies.



I'm not pushing more...in fact, I'm using far less. Not too sure why others are doing exactly as you say...but I bet it's because of a combination of factors:

1. Intel says max VID is 1.525v
2. Temps prevent most users from actually going that high.
3. Many people, myself included, are recommending to not go over 1.425v for 24/7 OCs.

1+2+3= what's going on?


----------



## Frizz (Jun 8, 2011)

Hmm I've never tried turbo ocing before but here goes nothing.

I currently have my voltages all set to auto, all I've changed are the turbo speeds for all 4 cores to 45 and then I set the turbo power limit to 135.. Everything seems to be working great as the auto voltages seem to do ok with finding the stable load voltage of my CPU without overshooting it... 

LLC is disabled

Anything I'm missing?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jun 8, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I'm not pushing more...in fact, I'm using far less. Not too sure why others are doing exactly as you say...but I bet it's because of a combination of factors:
> 
> 1. Intel says max VID is 1.525v
> 2. Temps prevent most users from actually going that high.
> ...



I thought that the rule of thumb was the 1.4v was about what most people would try not to exceed on air since Wolfdale and Yorkfield which have proven to withstand more abuse than intel's 32nm cpus. I've been seeing too many threads and random reports like this. It's as if people are just pumping these cpus with the types of voltages that they have been for the past three years with Intel's 45nm processors without batting an eye.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 8, 2011)

I think you must consider the source of your info...not that the info there is invalid, but you'd expect as much from there. People chasing the highest clocks and benchmark scores are gonna kill stuff; that's just a fact I've learned to accept over the years.


But like I said...Of course, I don't use PLL overvoltage, don't use more than 1.35v, myself, and no LLC. Both of my CPUs do 4.5 GHz @ 1.3v or less(like @ stock volts), and I don't see much need for more. I'm not posting 5.5 GHz++ scores, with 2 cores, and HT off either, so take that for what you will.



random said:


> Anything I'm missing?



Not really. Looks like what I see most often, so seems good to me. You might need to up VCCIO for memory pseeds, but even then...not by much.


----------



## Frizz (Jun 8, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> You might need to up VCCIO for memory pseeds, but even then...not by much.



hmm not sure how to do that on my board 

EDIT: nvm it is QPT/VTT voltage, I'll go on and do that now.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 8, 2011)

well, that's for mem, so if ya don't need it, don't give more!  1600MHZ mem and up only need more.

Tirbo OC's are literally that easy. Sad, but AWESOME!!!111!!!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm not really referring to you. 1.42ish *without loadline* probably isn't bad at all. I was just surprised by what I saw on the forums while researching Sandybridge.


----------



## Frizz (Jun 9, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> well, that's for mem, so if ya don't need it, don't give more!  1600MHZ mem and up only need more.
> 
> Tirbo OC's are literally that easy. Sad, but AWESOME!!!111!!!



Turbo OC is awesome you have exposed a gold mine here cadaveca, not sure how this method will do for higher clocks but 4.5ghz is cruising. One thing to note though is that whenever I change the turbo related settings it seems I need to do a complete power cycle restart before the vcore etc changes to the correct amount.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 9, 2011)

I think what you are experiencing, vcore-wise, is just how your board works. Each one has it's little quirks.

For daily usage, Turbo, to me, seems the way to go. when websurfing, or whatever, you get low power usage, but when you need more power, for a gmae, or whatever, it's right there, without any fuss.

I can understand that guys that do idstributed computing want thier 24/7 clocks high, and most boards offer that option now, but personally, I like the best of both worlds..power savings + power computing.


----------



## wolf (Jun 9, 2011)

time for me to join the crowd and follow the sheep so to speak, 2500K 

90% finished in a Mini ITX build I've been planning for over a year now, parts include but are not limited to;

Gigabyte H67N-USB3
2x2gb G-Skill Ripjaws 1333mhz 9-9-9-24
i5 2500K stock cooler
Gigabyte GTX570 oc windforce 3x

obviously the H67 cannot overclock but at this stage a 'stock' (turbo enabled, aka permanent 3.4ghz) 2500K provides a hec of a lot of power. so in terms of overclocking I cant really contribute, but given the chipset limitations im doing the next best thing. undervolting.

so far, especially since I'm using the stock cooler, I've managed quite an agressive undervolt, and plan to go further.

1.075v set in bios, CPU-Z reports 1.092v at idle and 1.055-1.060v under prime 95 load. this results in temps right on the 60 degree mark across all 4 cores, give or take a couple of degrees. this is 100% prime stabe for the time being.

has anyone else undervolted a 2500/2600K at stock speed, if so what should I be aiming for, I feel I've already come a long way!


----------



## KieX (Jun 9, 2011)

I've tried cadaveca's suggestion of using turbo to OC instead of volts OC'ing like I had until now. And It really is some good advice, thanks for that.

I am doing distributed computing so a balance of heat/performance is what ultimately decides the clocks for all my 2600K rigs. With Turbo OC I'm getting something like 6C drop in temperature for the exact same clocks.

Soon as I get home changing all the sandybridge OC's to Turbo mode. Good call man, you've just made my summer a little bit more bareable.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 9, 2011)

What I like most about turbo, is that if the CPU does get too hot, or passes a power consumption threshold(that you can adjust), it will throttle, and provides a bit of protection for your CPU that may not be present if you are forcing a 24/7 multi-lock.

I've tested how it affects performance too, and whiel there is a very small hit due to the clocks shifting around, it's barely noticible.

Intel really has done a good job making overclocking very simple, and easy to setup, and htat's a big reason why I'm focused right now on the entry-level boards, rather than the high-end. I'd much rather spend time with the boards that sell the most, and be able to help out there, than on the extreme edge, where alot of people just cannot afford to play.

It takes the same amount of work, really, whether I'm looking at @ $500 board, or a $100 board, so I'm kinda ripping myself off there, but I don't care. I'm doing this becuase I love doing it, not for money.


----------



## Frizz (Jun 10, 2011)

wolf said:


> has anyone else undervolted a 2500/2600K at stock speed, if so what should I be aiming for, I feel I've already come a long way!



Nope, but I have OC'd to 4ghz which only required 1.190vcore. So for 2500k and stock settings I would guess below or around 1.100vcore


----------



## wolf (Jun 11, 2011)

random said:


> Nope, but I have OC'd to 4ghz which only required 1.190vcore. So for 2500k and stock settings I would guess below or around 1.100vcore



cheers man, that must be a cool running 4ghz!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jun 12, 2011)

Finners said:


> Has anybody else find that Intelburn doesn't prove Stability with Sandybridge? i had my 2500k stable with IBt, but would fail Prime and BSOD
> 
> I've found Prime blend test best for me



Thanks for the post. I passed 20runs of Linx with AVX which is a pretty obscene load. I figured that I would be fine but I remember reading this post and I figured that I would run prime blend overnight. Well, when I woke up my computer wasn't on. Looks like you are right. 

A gave the vcore a bump and have been running a blend test for about an hour now. We'll see what happens.

Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## phaseshift (Jun 14, 2011)

anyone wanting to sell a 57x chip ? paypal is ready


----------



## Frizz (Jun 16, 2011)

lol gah, when I set my ram to its rated specs eg. 1600mhz and 8-8-8-24, up the VTT to 1.20/40 and ram voltage to 1.5 I can't seem to keep my system on for 12 hours, it just freezes no bsod but i get the system log bsodx124 so I assume its related to ram because currently I have it set to 1333mhz and lower timings and system uptime is 27 hours so far


----------



## heky (Jun 16, 2011)

Why are you using such a high voltage for VTT? I am using 1.09v and have ram clocked at 1866 8-9-8-24-1T with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Frizz (Jun 16, 2011)

heky said:


> Why are you using such a high voltage for VTT? I am using 1.09v and have ram clocked at 1866 8-9-8-24-1T with no problems whatsoever.



I don't really know, but even then my system doesn't stay on for long.


----------



## heky (Jun 16, 2011)

Does your proc lower the voltage while idle? I have seen people have problems becouse of not enough voltage under idle. If that doesnt help try up-ing the ram volts instead of vtt.


----------



## Frizz (Jun 16, 2011)

heky said:


> Does your proc lower the voltage while idle? I have seen people have problems becouse of not enough voltage undel idle. If that doesnt help try up-ing the ram volts instead of vtt.



yeah it does have lower voltages while idle, I will try those settings with the rated ram speeds.


----------



## heky (Jun 16, 2011)

Try using a fixed voltage. I am almost 100% certain your problems will disappear.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry to bump this thread so late, but after reading 20 pages of info I don't think this is typical. I haven't run this overnight yet, but it has passed hours of testing at this speed, but for this image I only ran it for like 20 minutes. Input, tips, advice to tweak this setup?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 25, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Sorry to bump this thread so late, but after reading 20 pages of info I don't think this is typical. I haven't run this overnight yet, but it has passed hours of testing at this speed, but for this image I only ran it for like 20 minutes. Input, tips, advice to tweak this setup?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110625/4700_20mins.jpg



Do you think I could get those clocks on my 1090T?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 25, 2011)

you got a supplier for LN2?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 25, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> you got a supplier for LN2?



I have a small box fan. Will that work?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 25, 2011)

was that small box, fan..or was that small, box fan? Oh, and no, you need much more to get that chip to 4.7


----------



## Frizz (Jun 25, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Sorry to bump this thread so late, but after reading 20 pages of info I don't think this is typical. I haven't run this overnight yet, but it has passed hours of testing at this speed, but for this image I only ran it for like 20 minutes. Input, tips, advice to tweak this setup?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110625/4700_20mins.jpg



WOW are those load voltages!?  If yes that is possibly the best chip I've seen online yet.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 25, 2011)

they are loaded voltages, yes, Prime95 is still running at this point.
Actually I think the voltage may be slightly off


----------



## LagunaX (Jun 25, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Sorry to bump this thread so late, but after reading 20 pages of info I don't think this is typical. I haven't run this overnight yet, but it has passed hours of testing at this speed, but for this image I only ran it for like 20 minutes. Input, tips, advice to tweak this setup?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110625/4700_20mins.jpg



Yes SneekyPeet,

read my thread here: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?266839-79.99-G.Skill-F3-12800CL6D-4GBXH-%282x2GB%29-1.5v-DDR3-2133-CL7!

cuz it looks like you have the sam ram!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 25, 2011)

LagunaX said:


> Yes SneekyPeet,
> 
> read my thread here: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?266839-79.99-G.Skill-F3-12800CL6D-4GBXH-%282x2GB%29-1.5v-DDR3-2133-CL7!
> 
> cuz it looks like you have the sam ram!



Already had my ram to 2219mhz with 9-11-9 timings...it was meh really
Also I have Mushkins, older stock PSC, not stuff made for 1155.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 25, 2011)

random said:


> WOW are those load voltages!?  If yes that is possibly the best chip I've seen online yet.



Strange, wicked vcore but at .2+ more volts I don't hit 70c


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 25, 2011)

IDK maybe because it is an ES chip an not retail?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 26, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> IDK maybe because it is an ES chip an not retail?



Nah. Your CPU ain't so good:


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 26, 2011)

seems more normal than I thought


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh, sorry, wrong screenshot(no prime, no mem shot):






Besides, I gots 8GB.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Oh, sorry, wrong screenshot



Oh, sorry,... wrong speed too


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 26, 2011)

OH, sry, is this one better?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 26, 2011)

way to offer up a swift


----------



## Frizz (Jun 26, 2011)

Sell me one of your chips


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 28, 2011)

5 Ghz... its getting close !  If I'm lucky I'll get my multi to 50... def won't keep it at 50 though ;~P















/edit

God I love this EFI !

4.9 Ghz 










I'm gonna reboot and see if I can get 5 Ghz 

If I can hit a 50x multi tonight I'll re-edit and add the pics.

/double edit
Maybe I got lucky ?  I can boot with a 50x multi, haven't tested stability yet... it's been a long hot summer night 















I'm gonna turn down the gigglehertz and call it a night 

I saw in my BIOS (EFI or whatever) that you have the ability to take a screenshot where your focus currently is and save it to a flash drive / external usb device.  I'll post back tomorrow when I'm not about ready to fall asleep and give more details on what settings I was using in the BIOS to get here.  Gotta love BIOS profiles


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi ross, to get BIOS shots, you need a FAT32 formatted drive connected(USB works), and just hit F12 to capture a screenshot. you'll get a popup telling you it's been saved.


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 28, 2011)

I really haven't tried finely tuning any speeds yet except 4 Ghz.  I've reached the max on vcore I'm going to try on this CPU.  I was really interested to see if this CPU had a multiplier wall or if it could boot 5 Ghz.  It can boot into 50x, I didn't attempt for 51x cause I got scurd :shadedshu

I didn't leave this CPU running more than 10 minutes at 1.465'ish volts.  I've heard of some reporting there chips running at 1.5v+ at XtremeSystems   I don't want to risk killing my CPU more than I already have, so I'll probably run it at 4 - 4.5 Ghz to get the best performance and thermal with the least voltage required.

I did play around a bit with LLC and Internal PLL Overvoltage settings with this setup.  Is it true that LLC enabled in any form puts settings out of Intel's intended spec ?  Despite what is recommended here Official ASUS P8P67 Series Overclocking Guide and Information I have been keeping LLC to regular and Internal PLL Overvoltage enabled past 49x.  I could not boot into 50x without having Internal PLL Overvoltage enabled.  

*BIOS (EFI) Screenshots* 


Spoiler








^BIOS profiles make life easier


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 28, 2011)

Ross211 said:


> I could not boot into 50x without having Internal PLL Overvoltage enabled.



Overvoltage enabled pushes past the multi "wall", usually giving an extra 5 multis. Most chips will hit 50x multi with PLL overvoltage.

Regular LLC would be "Intel Spec", optimized is ASUS's optimized spec, extreme can give a bit more volts on load, very high usually "what you set is what you get", high and medium "defeats" the default droop a bit, giving slightly less drop.

Using the "OFFSET" option, it's recommended to not use LLC levels other than "normal", as this is two different ways of doing the same thing, kinda.

The "offset" option is on most boards...it's the only option on the ECS P67H2-A2 I reviewed HERE.

In regard to "going out of spec", eeven 1600 MHz memory is "out of spec", nevermind overclocking. It's not that big of a deal, and typically, is never much of an issue, as long as you aren't really "overdoing" it.

All that said, I settled on 4.5 GHz on both of my CPUs, too; seems fast enough, temps are decent(~65c), and stability is pretty easy to attain.


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 29, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Using the "OFFSET" option, it's recommended to not use LLC levels other than "normal", as this is two different ways of doing the same thing, kinda.
> 
> The "offset" option is on most boards...it's the only option on the ECS P67H2-A2 I reviewed HERE.



I think I almost figured out the hard way about why you should not use the Offset option when having LLC set to High or Ultra.  I booted into Windows at 50x using the Offset option with LLC set to high = vcore really high, 1.51'ish volts   I rebooted immediately after seeing this in CPU-Z, so it wasn't under stress for more than a minute.  It is puzzles me that you can set the vcore manually, have LLC enabled and it will give the CPU lower vcore than when using the Offset method with no LLC. I imagine all it takes is one last step into higher voltage to kill a CPU, not something I want to do myself.

Thanks for the tip !


----------



## l0ud_sil3nc3 (Jun 29, 2011)

@ Ross211

no need to worry about killing your chip with 1.46v you will be fine

the latest 2600k I have does 50X100 with 1.416v actual 24/7 under water with no problems, and I can still bench 5520 with the same volts as when I got it second hand, so I don't think you will face any degradation issues, surprisingly 1155 32nm chips are quite a bit stronger than their gulftown counterparts.

here is one of the 2500k we are binning


----------



## Millennium (Jul 25, 2011)

I am thinking I have a poor 2500k. Should have expected that though as I got it second hand.

My clock at the moment is 4.5ghz @ 1.344 vcore (CPU-Z under load). I spent some time trying to get 4.6 stable (46x 100) yesterday, I had to up the vcore past 1.42 and it still wasn't stable. Prime temps were hitting 70 so I might try again later as this is not too bad. 
So I gave up on 4.6 and am sticking to 4.5 on this chip for now.

This is annoying because I see a lot of systems in the UK with this chip overclocked to 4.6 or even 4.8 ghz and then sold with warranty. So these kinds of speeds should be achievable is how I see it. I tried PLL overvoltage too, no joy. Shame. 

On the bright side I can stick in a Ivy Bridge chip next year and have another go. Cadaveca, have you ever tested a chip as bad as this one seems to be?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2011)

I kinda feel your pain. the last machine i built for someone with a 2500k refused to clock anywhere above 4.7 where as mine has hit 4.9

I suppose there are some bad batches rolling out of the plant recently.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 25, 2011)

Millennium said:


> I am thinking I have a poor 2500k. Should have expected that though as I got it second hand.
> 
> My clock at the moment is 4.5ghz @ 1.344 vcore (CPU-Z under load). I spent some time trying to get 4.6 stable (46x 100) yesterday, I had to up the vcore past 1.42 and it still wasn't stable. Prime temps were hitting 70 so I might try again later as this is not too bad.
> So I gave up on 4.6 and am sticking to 4.5 on this chip for now.
> ...



Are you overclocking memory at all? If so, downclock ram to stock before overclocking the cpu as stressing the IMC can affect your cpu clock. Also, have you tried bumping VCCIO just a little. Even if you are not overclocking your ram, bumping VCCIO to 1.1v may help stabilize your overclock



FreedomEclipse said:


> I kinda feel your pain. the last machine i built for someone with a 2500k refused to clock anywhere above 4.7 where as mine has hit 4.9
> 
> I suppose there are some bad batches rolling out of the plant recently.



Sometimes expectations are a little high. I think there were some stats given on Hardwarecanucks stating that only 40% of SB chips can be overclocked above 4.6 stable with reasonable voltage, and only 10% above 4.8. Not sure it's accurate, but it's some frame of reference.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 25, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Cadaveca, have you ever tested a chip as bad as this one seems to be



Sure. Just luck of the draw, I guess.


To me, a "bad" chip won't hit 4.5 GHz at all. really, i've never been too concerned with the voltage required.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2011)

Ross... your Vcore is too high. recommend staying under 1.4v as much as possible. any higher then that and it WILL kill your CPU.

theres a thread on Xtreme forums where a guy ran 1.45v-1.5v through his new 2500k and it was dead within 2 weeks.


id go as high as 1.35-1.38v if it wont clock to the moon on that voltage. then you just have to accept that it wont do it. and leave it be instead of pushing your luck


----------



## t_ski (Jul 25, 2011)

Are any of the G series Sandy Bridge chips worth overclocking?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 25, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Are any of the G series Sandy Bridge chips worth overclocking?



No. All non-K chips are limited to +400 MHz on the CPU.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 25, 2011)

So it's possible, but just not very fruitful?  I just bought a P67 board, but probably need to start with a low-end CPU until the prices come down on these.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 25, 2011)

t_ski said:


> So it's possible, but just not very fruitful? I just bought a P67 board, but probably need to start with a low-end CPU until the prices come down on these.


It's not fruitful because the chips are locked up tight, and the bus barely moves. Locked chips are limited to maximum 4 CPU bins(multis) higher than stock, or +400 MHz. Maximum clocks of an i5 2400, for example, are around 4.0 GHz, but that's for single-threaded workloads only.

You do not buy anything other than a "K" chip, if you want to get anything decently resembling an overclock. The "budget" option is the 2500K, which for most gamers/mainstream users, is THE chip to get. the 2600K's addition of HyperThreading is only truly useful for those that do lots of encoding, etc.

stolen pic showing how it works with i5 2500(non-K)(thanks bit-tech):


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 25, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> It's not fruitful because the chips are locked up tight, and the bus barely moves. Locked chips are limited to maximum 4 CPU bins(multis) higher than stock, or +400 MHz. Maximum clocks of an i5 2400, for example, are around 4.0 GHz, but that's for single-threaded workloads only.
> 
> You do not buy anything other than a "K" chip, if you want to get anything decently resembling an overclock. The "budget" option is the 2500K, which for most gamers/mainstream users, is THE chip to get. the 2600K's addition of HyperThreading is only truly useful for those that do lots of encoding, etc.
> 
> ...



Yeah, they are really locked up. The i5 2300 that's used in the family/crunching rig will barely move at all before it becomes very unstable, and one up from that the system will not boot. However, if you are not overclocking, it's a really efficient little chip.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 25, 2011)

The plus side to that is basically every "K" chip will do 4.5 GHz, and will do that 4.5 GHz @ less than 125W. That's killer grunt for very little power.

Personally, I do not think the 2600K should be more than $259, and the 2500K, is perfectly priced, in my books. Intel should have released a "2650K" that hit 5.0 GHz every time, and charged $499 for it. The price difference between a 4.5 GHz and 5.0 GHz CPU wouldn't put very many people off...as long as it's not $999 or more, people would still snap them up.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 25, 2011)

At this point, I am just looking to get into Sandy Bridge, and may move up to a nicer CPU later.  However, I need something "less expensive" right now, and $200-300 for a chip is not in my budget.  It would be really nice to have a 2600K by the next Chimp Challenge though


----------



## Ross211 (Jul 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ross... your Vcore is too high. recommend staying under 1.4v as much as possible. any higher then that and it WILL kill your CPU.
> 
> theres a thread on Xtreme forums where a guy ran 1.45v-1.5v through his new 2500k and it was dead within 2 weeks.
> 
> id go as high as 1.35-1.38v if it wont clock to the moon on that voltage. then you just have to accept that it wont do it. and leave it be instead of pushing your luck



Thanks for the advice.  I shouldn't have put as much juice in it as I did to see if it would reach 50x but I'm content now knowing it will :~)

I'm happy now at 4.2 Ghz with a vcore lower than the VID (1.28'ish volts).  I'm using the Offset method in "-" mode.

/edit



t_ski said:


> At this point, I am just looking to get into Sandy Bridge, and may move up to a nicer CPU later.  However, I need something "less expensive" right now, and $200-300 for a chip is not in my budget.  It would be really nice to have a 2600K by the next Chimp Challenge though



Dude you have a 980x !!!  Is it for a different PC ?


----------



## t_ski (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, this is for the kids' PC


----------



## trt740 (Aug 2, 2011)

decent voltage for 4.5ghz anyone


----------



## Frizz (Aug 2, 2011)

trt740 said:


> decent voltage for 4.5ghz anyone



around 1.3vcore-1.35vcore is average if you can do lower then congrats.


----------



## POGE (Aug 2, 2011)

Day 1 results from my first proc, I have a couple more to test hopefully I'll have better results this is on SS btw

SuperPi 1M:


----------



## trt740 (Aug 2, 2011)

random said:


> around 1.3vcore-1.35vcore is average if you can do lower then congrats.



Okay have it at 1.328v trying lower and it's at 4.8ghz now. So a safe voltage on air 24/7 with droop is 1.35v or less correct? Thats on air cooling.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 2, 2011)

random said:


> around 1.3vcore-1.35vcore is average if you can do lower then congrats.



Really? Most good chips will do 4.5ghz on 1.27-1.32v. At least the 5 chips I've owned would.



trt740 said:


> okay have it at 1.328v trying lower



I think you can get it a little lower than that.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 2, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Really? Most good chips will do 4.5ghz on 1.27-1.32v. At least the 5 chips I've owned would.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can get it a little lower than that.



Well finally got a 1155 mount for my Pro Meg, so I strapped her on and here we go.  I like how that sounded in a strange way. 


Man jaw dropping performance at 4.8ghz.  Pro Meg is keeping it in the 65c range in a closed case with one fan and cheap ass heat paste.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 2, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Really? Most good chips will do 4.5ghz on 1.27-1.32v. At least the 5 chips I've owned would.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can get it a little lower than that.



I am probably just having badluck, my first 2500k couldn't hold 4.5ghz stable at 1.395vcore with the same motherboard I have now hence why I put my average so high . And the chip I bought pre-binned from the US can only handle 1.296 in turbo mode so I'd probably need a good 1.3+ to get a good fixed voltage at this OC.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 2, 2011)

trt740 said:


> Okay have it at 1.328v trying lower and it's at 4.8ghz now. So a safe voltage on air 24/7 with droop is 1.35v or less correct? Thats on air cooling.



Did you edit this from 4.5 to 4.8? My response on going lower than 1.328v was regarding 4.5ghz. If you can get stable at 4.8, then you've got yourself a really nice chip. Screenies please!!


----------



## trt740 (Aug 2, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Did you edit this from 4.5 to 4.8? My response on going lower than 1.328v was regarding 4.5ghz. If you can get stable at 4.8, then you've got yourself a really nice chip. Screenies please!!



Yes it does 4.8ghz at 1.328v and okay will do that but give me a while I am priming 4.5ghz at 1.288v now. Most setting are on auto so give me a bit to figure out this evil empire equipment. This is a hell of a motherboard and Asus has out done themselves stability wise.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 2, 2011)

not much to figure out..pretty simple clocking on 1155.

take PWM up to 340Hz or so, and you might just be able to drop volts even more.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 2, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> not much to figure out..pretty simple clocking on 1155.
> 
> take PWM up to 340Hz or so, and you might just be able to drop volts even more.



Yes thats true kill joy we all figured that out look at your clocks  and I'm not showing off my overclocking prowess here it is more about the chip. Thx for the advice will give that a try.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 2, 2011)

I never said it was a bad thing that it's so easy! Really, i think that's fantastic...Intel has done a great job making it so easy. Less time tweaking, more time enjoying having all that power on tap. It's win-win.  I don't count overclocking as a skill. This platform proves it.


----------



## Ross211 (Aug 2, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> not much to figure out..pretty simple clocking on 1155.
> 
> take PWM up to 340Hz or so, and you might just be able to drop volts even more.



When you say PWM to 340 Mhz or so, do you mean the same as setting VRM Frequency to manual and VRM Frequency Mode to about 340 Mhz  ?  I didn't know if the setting was labeled different in the Asus Sabertooth or not.  

Would you recommend setting VRM Frequency manual to 340'ish Mhz for a 4.5 Ghz clock ? 

I remember changing VRM Frequency to 350 Mhz for anything above 4.6 but I didn't know that adjusting it will allow the CPU to be more stable at less vcore.

I don't know much though, :~P


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 2, 2011)

Ross211 said:


> Would you recommend setting VRM Frequency manual to 340'ish Mhz for a 4.5 Ghz clock ?



Give it a try, see what happens. I mean, that's where the tweaking is with these chips on the ASUS boards...in the VRM, and in memory timings, although not alot can be had at the memory side of things.

You don't need super effective cooling, except when going over 5 GHz, so there still some 24/7 speed there for phase users, but everyone is going to run into the same walls.


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have my new i5 2500k @ 5.2ghz @ 1.47v. It's stable in may games and tests such as IBT but not prime95. It always gives me BSOD no matter what volts i pump in so I'm not gonna worry about that if its stable in games. I need a new radiator soon cause the temps get warm like 80c


----------



## LagunaX (Aug 2, 2011)

trt740 said:


> Yes it does 4.8ghz at 1.328v and okay will do that but give me a while I am priming 4.5ghz at 1.288v now. Most setting are on auto so give me a bit to figure out this evil empire equipment. This is a hell of a motherboard and Asus has out done themselves stability wise.



Yes Sandy + Asus = 4.8ghz @ 1.328


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 2, 2011)

Good temps.


Jamborhgini313 said:


> I have my new i5 2500k @ 5.2ghz @ 1.47v. It's stable in may games and tests such as IBT but not prime95. It always gives me BSOD no matter what volts i pump in so I'm not gonna worry about that if its stable in games. I need a new radiator soon cause the temps get warm like 80c




I'll take a guess and say VCCIO?


----------



## trt740 (Aug 2, 2011)

*here is 4.5*



Paulieg said:


> Did you edit this from 4.5 to 4.8? My response on going lower than 1.328v was regarding 4.5ghz. If you can get stable at 4.8, then you've got yourself a really nice chip. Screenies please!!



and I think it will go lower but we will see








Here is another short run I just started


----------



## trt740 (Aug 2, 2011)

Okay here is the deal, these are so easy to overclock they lack fun.   I gave up set it at 4.0ghz at really low voltage and I'm done.  You say why 4.0ghz? Because it is freaking fast at even 4.0ghz and I see zero reason to go further even though I can.  I'm not sure at all why Intel released chips like this with about 40 percent of their potential not even used.  AMD better pull two rabbits out of the hat.  Man bulldozer better be good.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 2, 2011)

trt740 said:


> Okay here is the deal, these are so easy to overclock they lack fun.   I gave up set it at 4.0ghz at really low voltage and I'm done.  You say why 4.0ghz? Because it is freaking fast at even 4.0ghz and I see zero reason to go further even though I can.  I'm not sure at all why Intel released chips like this with about 40 percent of their potential not even used.  AMD better pull two rabbits out of the hat.  Man bulldozer better be good.



I set my 2600k at 4.0 for 24/7 crunching. It's just a real sweet spot for power, efficiency and temps. It's good knowing that I can go beyond 5.0ghz for benching when I want to. 

With these chips, the fun is in the more obscure settings to get highest clocks with the lowest vcore. It's still fun, but different.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 2, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> I set my 2600k at 4.0 for 24/7 crunching. It's just a real sweet spot for power, efficiency and temps. It's good knowing that I can go beyond 5.0ghz for benching when I want to.
> 
> With these chips, the fun is in the more obscure settings to get highest clocks with the lowest vcore.



I think my meg could cool this chip passively at this setting.  The vid on my chip is .8250v and I wonder if that's right.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 2, 2011)

trt740 said:


> I think my meg could cool this chip passively at this setting.



I've run my Ven-X passively on 4.2. It works just fine for daily computer nonsense, but not for gaming or crunching.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 2, 2011)

trt740 said:


> Okay here is the deal, these are so easy to overclock they lack fun.   I gave up set it at 4.0ghz at really low voltage and I'm done.  You say why 4.0ghz? Because it is freaking fast at even 4.0ghz and I see zero reason to go further even though I can.  I'm not sure at all why Intel released chips like this with about 40 percent of their potential not even used.  AMD better pull two rabbits out of the hat.  Man bulldozer better be good.



This!

I did the same with cadaveca on Teamspeak, so i had advice on demand if you will. After about an hour I was done pushing my ES, it brick walls at 4.7ghz, so no real love for ZOMG speeds anyways. Back to stock I went. Then I pushed the ram to 2260mhz in about 30 minutes. After that the fun was pretty much over. I agree the raw grunt of this system is a new bar raising that makes me really look for what's next, already!


----------



## trt740 (Aug 2, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> I've run my Ven-X passively on 4.2. It works just fine for daily computer nonsense, but not for gaming or crunching.



I just set the fans to silent at 600 rpms and even under prime it won't go past 55c.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 2, 2011)

lol I've done a few vantage runs with my cards set at 900/1350mhz which is a decent 24/7 OC for heavy gaming imo and benched it with my CPU at 4ghz and 5ghz and the results for GPU score showed little to no difference at all. Although different scenario when they were set to 1ghz/1400mhz, but not like my cards are stable at that speed anyway and I don't wanna fry off my chips too early hehe.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 2, 2011)

random said:


> lol I've done a few vantage runs with my cards set at 900/1350mhz which is a decent 24/7 OC for heavy gaming imo and benched it with my CPU at 4ghz and 5ghz and the results for GPU score showed little to no difference at all. Although different scenario when they were set to 1ghz/1400mhz, but not like my cards are stable at that speed anyway and I don't wanna fry off my chips too early hehe.



If you have a 465 gtx or say a 5770 etc.... you will see a improvement in  FPS over oced AMD CPU but with higher end card you won't.  At least that's what I'm seeing.   Don't get me wrong the 1090T still performs well but not like this.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 3, 2011)

what do you boys think of this statement* Intel's Datasheet says VCC_MAX is 1.52000 Volts.*


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 3, 2011)

trt740 said:


> what do you boys think of this statement* Intel's Datasheet says VCC_MAX is 1.52000 Volts.*



I think it says voltage, but not what current amount accompanies that voltage? Or what load characteristics.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 3, 2011)

this seems decent

Was messing around a bit. This is in a close case no side fan seems decent on air for a 24/7 clock.


----------



## LagunaX (Aug 4, 2011)

hey trt740,

could you post your "simple" cpu bios settings for 4.9ghz - I'll give it a g on my 2500k and Asus P8P67...=)

EDIT: stopped after 18 min at 1.37v set in bios when temps hit 84c.  Might have to pick up a Silver Arrow or NH-D14.  Do you use offset?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Aug 4, 2011)

"Processor [X] was throttled by an entity other than the kernel power manager."

Anyone seen this error? CPU meter will show one core at 100% and the system runs very slowly. Taskmanager (if I can even get it to come up) shows all cores idle.

I was attempting 4.5ghz@1.4v. The system will post and boot at 4.8ghz@1.3v with the same issues. In other words, lowering the clock and raising the voltage isn't helping stability. Should I try nudging up SA, IO or PLL voltages? My bios doesn't show me what those defaults are so can someone tell me ALL the stock voltages for the i7 2600k?


----------



## Ross211 (Aug 4, 2011)

Lazzer408 said:


> "Processor [X] was throttled by an entity other than the kernel power manager."
> 
> Anyone seen this error? CPU meter will show one core at 100% and the system runs very slowly. Taskmanager (if I can even get it to come up) shows all cores idle.
> 
> I was attempting 4.5ghz@1.4v. The system will post and boot at 4.8ghz@1.3v with the same issues. In other words, lowering the clock and raising the voltage isn't helping stability. Should I try nudging up SA, IO or PLL voltages? My bios doesn't show me what those defaults are so can someone tell me ALL the stock voltages for the i7 2600k?



You may need to bump VCCIO if you have not tried already.  

The 4.5 Ghz range can need a small bump between 1.15v and 1.2v

I've read elsewhere and also in this thread bumping VCCIO (VTT) can help stabilize your OC even if you are only running your RAM at 1333 Mhz 1.5v

My 2500K appears to have a stock VCCIO of 1.05v, does this sound right ?


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 5, 2011)

trt740 said:


> this seems decent
> 
> Was messing around a bit. This is in a close case no side fan seems decent on air for a 24/7 clock.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110802/4.9.jpg



nice work Tom. Looks like we have very similar chips on the top end. 



cadaveca said:


> I think it says voltage, but not what current amount accompanies that voltage? Or what load characteristics.



Yeah, I just can't see these chips handling that kind of voltage 24/7. Probably fine for the occassional bench run.


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 11, 2011)

I think I've found a new chip to drop into the daily driver/gamer, I hope it clocks about the same under water as it does with SS.


----------



## LagunaX (Aug 11, 2011)

Insane...very nice chip


----------



## Boneface (Aug 11, 2011)

Lmao! thought my OC was instable for the last well i dont know how long, would do ITB and Prime 95 no problem, play BC2 and after a few rd crash computer. Found out it was the damn smart 6 tool for gigabyte that was causing the problems uninstalled it and now i sit at 4.7 with 1.35v. LOVE IT! lol Might try to go lower on Vs but im not going over 55c so ill wait and see!

Dont know if it seems odd the way i did the Vcore in bios or not lol but it seems to work for me, dont want to fix what isnt broken lol


----------



## Boneface (Aug 12, 2011)

Giving it a go at 4.9 now!


----------



## trt740 (Aug 12, 2011)

Great man I cannot believe thess chips the performance they give is crazy.


----------



## Boneface (Aug 12, 2011)

Just played 2 hrs of bc2 at 4.9 1.39v and ran great! Going to try 5 now and see how it goes lol


Edit~it didnt like 5 and i didnt want to put more volts into it so for now, 4.9 and try lowering vcore.


----------



## sy5tem (Aug 13, 2011)

Boneface said:


> Just played 2 hrs of bc2 at 4.9 1.39v and ran great! Going to try 5 now and see how it goes lol
> 
> 
> Edit~it didnt like 5 and i didnt want to put more volts into it so for now, 4.9 and try lowering vcore.



hehe.. bf2 .. 


i found that my sweet peak for voltage / temperature / speed is at 4400mhz ish.... 
using p8z68-v-pro on water loop
LLC: ultra High
VRM: auto
Phase: Extreme
Duty: T.Probe
CPU Voltage 1.280

with all power saving activated hyper treading e.t.c

like this i can leave my pc open for F@H and when i comme back CPU is at 70C max ... no 90C like some fellow tpu'ers


----------



## Boneface (Aug 14, 2011)

No..BC2! lol wouldnt play bf2 again if u paid me!


----------



## Nordic (Aug 17, 2011)

I am new to overclocking cpu's. So after reading instructions for a few hours... my best stable attempt came out to *4.5 with 1.4 core voltage* on the i5 2500k. Temps never pass 65c ever. After reading 15 or so pages on this thread that just doesn't seem right. I didn't expect much more out of my cooler but still. Any tips on what I could do would be helpful.

Cpu base frequency: 100
Multiplier: 45
Internal Pll Overvoltage: Auto
Speed spectrum: enabled
Vdroop control: Auto
Core voltage: 1.4 V
Cup I/o voltage: 1.07 V
Dram voltage: 1.645 V
System agent voltage: 1.105 V
Cpu pll: 1.9 V
Limit cpu ID maximum: Disabled
Execute disable bit: Enabled
Intel virtualization: Enabled
Power technology: Disabled
C1E support: Disabled
Overspeed protection: Disabled


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 17, 2011)

james888 said:


> I am new to overclocking cpu's. So after reading instructions for a few hours... my best stable attempt came out to *4.5 with 1.4 core voltage* on the i5 2500k. Temps never pass 65c ever. After reading 15 or so pages on this thread that just doesn't seem right. I didn't expect much more out of my cooler but still. Any tips on what I could do would be helpful.
> 
> Cpu base frequency: 100
> Multiplier: 45
> ...



Unless you have a poor chip, you shouldn't need that kind of vcore for 4.5ghz. Same with your CPU pll. You shouldn't need more than 1.8v here. Were you failing at lower voltages? When you say your temps never exceed 65c, what programs are you using to test?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 17, 2011)

System agent is pretty high too? And I/O seems low? Weird...but hey, maybe, maybe.

could be due to droop?


I'm going go out on a limb and say you've got an MSI board?


----------



## heky (Aug 17, 2011)

@james888

What bios are you using? Upgrade to the latest from the MSI site. I think its 1.E

Then,

Cpu base frequency: 100
Multiplier: 45 you can leave it at stock also, and only overclock via turbo multipliers
Internal Pll Overvoltage: Auto
Speed spectrum: disabled
Vdroop control: low-vdroop
Core voltage: 1.35 V
Cpu I/o voltage: 1.09 V or higher, depends on the ram speed and timings
Dram voltage: 1.5V - 1.65V depends on ram again
System agent voltage: 0.93 V
Cpu pll: 1.8 V

You can also leave all the power savings features enabled on the sanybridge platform, so you get low power consumption @idle and high power/speed @load.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 18, 2011)

Played with some clocks yesterday its been stable thus far, here is a shot with ibt (I cbf running the whole thing) to show temps.. Why can't I have a nice rounded number without having to change blck


----------



## Nordic (Aug 18, 2011)

heky said:


> @james888
> 
> What bios are you using? Upgrade to the latest from the MSI site. I think its 1.E
> 
> ...



I have not upgraded the bios since I got it. I should check and see if there is an update.
As I am a new to this, I would not know, but what I have read says not to use turbo. So your saying I should put the turbo multipliers to my desired overclock. I guess that makes sense. I will try that too.



cadaveca said:


> System agent is pretty high too? And I/O seems low? Weird...but hey, maybe, maybe.
> 
> could be due to droop?
> 
> ...



It is an Msi p67 gd53



Paulieg said:


> Unless you have a poor chip, you shouldn't need that kind of vcore for 4.5ghz. Same with your CPU pll. You shouldn't need more than 1.8v here. Were you failing at lower voltages? When you say your temps never exceed 65c, what programs are you using to test?



I use occt and prime 95 to test. I also leave it at that clock speed for a few days just to see if it remains stable.

Also I just tried at 4.6 and it works tested so far. I also have to say thank you for the help. This is exactly what I needed. I will check to see for responses. I will let you guys know how I do with this new information.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2011)

Still impressed on how well these damn SB's clock and with low voltage.


----------



## heky (Aug 18, 2011)

random said:


> Why can't I have a nice rounded number without having to change blck



Disable spread spectrum in bios and you will have a nice round number.

@james888
Who told you not to use turbo? As i said before, that is the whole point of the sandy bridge architecture, low vots/clock/power usage @idle and high speed @load.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 18, 2011)

I tried for 4.6 with these new settings. It wouldn't go even at 1.4V. So now at 4.5 again testing at 1.36V. It failed at 1.35.

They didn't really say not to use turbo but said it was not the best way for performance. Even some went as far as to say it was a joke. Last night I tried with turbo and windows would get stuck in boot if I had one of the multipliers set higher than 4.3. I know I can get 4.5 stable on my previous settings so... I don't know what that is.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 18, 2011)

james888 said:


> They didn't really say not to use turbo but said it was not the best way for performance. Even some went as far as to say it was a joke.



I tihnk there are just some CPUs that prefer non-Turbo, but the majority do prefer it run with turbo on. You'll notice that here on TPU, it was me arguing for Turbo, and everyone else said no Turbo...and then when a couple of users tried my method..they got better clocks, or tmeps, or lower volts?

Today, more people seem to agree with using Turbo now, than earlier this year. It's been an interesting progression. Sounds to me liek you have a dog of a CPU, in comparison to some others...I'm running my review rig CPU @ 4.5GHz with 1.275 or less, usually. those that were making a case of non-Turbo seemingly always needed really high volts..

I guess what I'm trying to say is that you should just do what feels best for you. Really, myself, not being a guy who does folding or none of that, I leave my CPU at stock for gmaing, more often than not. I don't really get much of a NOTICIBLE performance boost with overclocking unless using two VGAs, when it comes to games.


If it works, and is stable..who cares? It's when you start running into issues that you need to try a different approach.


----------



## heky (Aug 18, 2011)

james888, have you updated the bios? If not, do it, then try the settings above. They should work. I have not seen a 2500K not doing 4.6 and i have built a lot of machines.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 18, 2011)

I did update the bios. I am starting to think I just have "a dog of a chip." It will start up at 4.6 at 1.35V. Just cant do prime95 for even 5 minutes. At 1.4v it lasted 5 hours. I am now trying to get the lowest volt stable for 4.5. It failed after 3 hours prime95 on 1.36 V at 4.5.

I might end up just settling for 4.4 at 1.35V because it is stable there with the lower volt.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 19, 2011)

heky said:


> Disable spread spectrum in bios and you will have a nice round number.



didn't work


----------



## heky (Aug 19, 2011)

random said:


> didn't work



Hmmm, that is strange. On my board when i disable spread spectrum, i get a round 100, and when it is enabled i get 99.8. Must be something else on the Gigabyte then.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 19, 2011)

heky said:


> Must be something else on the Gigabyte then



Many boards are this way. In fact most I've played with sit @ 99.8 MHz, spread spectrum or not. That's ASUS, Gigabyte, Zotac, Biostar, Gigabyte, ECS....

And then the bus doesn't move to 100.0 on quite a few too...you have to choose 100.3, to get 100.1 or 100.2.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 19, 2011)

james888 said:


> I did update the bios. I am starting to think I just have "a dog of a chip." It will start up at 4.6 at 1.35V. Just cant do prime95 for even 5 minutes. At 1.4v it lasted 5 hours. I am now trying to get the lowest volt stable for 4.5. It failed after 3 hours prime95 on 1.36 V at 4.5.
> 
> I might end up just settling for 4.4 at 1.35V because it is stable there with the lower volt.



I ran into a similar wall. I am %100 stable at 4.6 and 1.36v, but to get 4.8 I had to run 1.47v.  the one time I tried to run 4.9 on auto voltage it booted at 1.56v.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 19, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Many boards are this way. In fact most I've played with sit @ 99.8 MHz, spread spectrum or not. That's ASUS, Gigabyte, Zotac, Biostar, Gigabyte, ECS....
> 
> And then the bus doesn't move to 100.0 on quite a few too...you have to choose 100.3, to get 100.1 or 100.2.



Yeah that is true, it is a tad confusing as well although I know it doesn't really affect anything in terms of stability it just gets on my nerves sometimes. Right now I have it set to 100.2 in the BIOS and it rounds the number up with an extra 0001.00mhz on CPU-Z but CPU-Z also reports that the bus speed is 100.0 despite what its set to in the bios . Also there is an issue with the detection under windows 7 and it always reports the CPU at stock speeds, its not a big issue just annoying.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 19, 2011)

Just to see what the volt would be set at if I set it to auto. At 4.5 it brang me to of 1.352V. Prime95 failed 4.5 at 1.36V. I thought that was interesting. If i raise the multiplier by 1 it did the same thing as it did when I tried to overclock it to 4.4 with turbo. It would get stuck in windows boot. It just begins to boot. It shows a windows logo. It does a little animation, then frozen.

Does anyone know why it would freeze in boot because an overclock? That seems odd to me.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 19, 2011)

not odd at all. its very typical for the way SB CPUs crash when you are either at the multi wall or you need more volts to get it into windows correctly.


----------



## heky (Aug 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Many boards are this way. In fact most I've played with sit @ 99.8 MHz, spread spectrum or not. That's ASUS, Gigabyte, Zotac, Biostar, Gigabyte, ECS....
> 
> And then the bus doesn't move to 100.0 on quite a few too...you have to choose 100.3, to get 100.1 or 100.2.



This just might be, but on MSI boards you can correct it by disableing spread spectrum, and you dont have to put in 100.2 to get the even number.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 20, 2011)

*numbers*



heky said:


> This just might be, but on MSI boards you can correct it by disableing spread spectrum, and you dont have to put in 100.2 to get the even number.



I never mentioned it because i know its just something my board does, but disabling/enabling spread spectrum does not change the values to even numbers for me.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 21, 2011)

I finally got my first Intel CPU, a 2600k with a P8P67 Pro.  Put it together yesterday, and today I finally got to mess around with settings.  So far, what I have come to is 4.6GHz on 1.328V.  I did some initial stress testing but not too extensive yet.

I"ll post back more info as I progress and get more familiar with the BIOS/settings.  

I did get to read some of this thread from the beginning and some other spots, and I will continue to do so to see what everyone else has done/is doing to direct me in my quest.

Update:

So I played around a little bit, and this is what I've come to...





4.6GHz at 1.336v according to CPUz on load.  How do those temps and numbers look for that speed?  

I need to keep playing with it and learning more and more.  I want to try to tighten the timings more on the RAM.
I'd like to go higher, but I don't want to go much higher than those temps.  Isn't 72.5C the max for this CPU?

Anyway, any info or advice  would be welcomed.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## heky (Aug 23, 2011)

james888 said:


> I never mentioned it because i know its just something my board does, but disabling/enabling spread spectrum does not change the values to even numbers for me.



You have to disable it, its a well-known fact on MSI boards. I built at least a dozen systems with MSI P67A-GD55/65, and they all had round numbers after disableing spread spectrum.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 23, 2011)

manofthem said:


> I finally got my first Intel CPU, a 2600k with a P8P67 Pro.  Put it together yesterday, and today I finally got to mess around with settings.  So far, what I have come to is 4.6GHz on 1.328V.  I did some initial stress testing but not too extensive yet.
> 
> I"ll post back more info as I progress and get more familiar with the BIOS/settings.
> 
> ...



Your voltage for 4.6 seems about average for a "decent" chip. However, your temps seem just a little high, considering that those temps are similar to my 5.0 1.376v temps with a Venomous-X. What are your ambient temps like? Maybe your chip just runs a little high, but I'd check that your TIM is spread evenly and the block is mounted correctly.Also, have you tried a slightly lower vcore yet?


----------



## Nordic (Aug 23, 2011)

heky said:


> You have to disable it, its a well-known fact on MSI boards. I built at least a dozen systems with MSI P67A-GD55/65, and they all had round numbers after disableing spread spectrum.



You and my origianal sources say to disable it. I have not tried overclocking with it disabled. It does not changed the numbers. With or without it on. I am not really sure what to say. It is disabled.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks like i'll be joining the sb crew, AGAIN. I was going to go AMD and wait for Bulldozer... but then I realized it wasn't worth waiting for.. unfortunately.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 25, 2011)

*bulldozer*

I too was going to go for bulldozer. But well, didn't. A sale I could pass up that saved me $100 was hard to pass.


----------



## heky (Aug 25, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> Looks like i'll be joining the sb crew, AGAIN. I was going to go AMD and wait for Bulldozer... but then I realized it wasn't worth waiting for.. unfortunately.



And i think you wont regret it! Sandy


----------



## manofthem (Aug 26, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Your voltage for 4.6 seems about average for a "decent" chip. However, your temps seem just a little high, considering that those temps are similar to my 5.0 1.376v temps with a Venomous-X. What are your ambient temps like? Maybe your chip just runs a little high, but I'd check that your TIM is spread evenly and the block is mounted correctly.Also, have you tried a slightly lower vcore yet?



Thanks for the advice.  I've been messing with it a bit and got things a little better.





I did recheck the cooler and TIM.  It didn't look problematic, but obviously I reapplied it, as well as upping the fan speed a bit on the H60 cooler.  I got the voltage lowered from 1.336 to 1.312 at load.  It shoots up a little to 1.320-1.328 after the testing, but it's still better, which I'm assuming accounts for the lower temps seen.  I've only tested it with IBT with 5 to 20 runs.  After many fails and bsods, it's semi-stable for now.  It's not done yet, but enough for tonight, as I've been messing with it all afternoon and night.  Thanks for the tips!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 26, 2011)

Anybody see anything I could try tightening up here? 4 sticks @ 1866 so I'm pretty confident primary timings won't budge, but what about the rest?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 26, 2011)

trrd, twr, and CAS latency could all probably drop down one.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 26, 2011)

Unfortunately I can't get cas to budge. The best I can manage is to get it to start loading windows but it will crash. I've tried all the way up to 1.2 vccio and 1.7v on the ram but it just won't happen. I assume it's very platform limited as I've seen these sticks do cas 6 at 2000mhz.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 26, 2011)

twl, not CAS.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 26, 2011)

Ah I see it now. Wish the efi listed timings by the abbreviations...


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 26, 2011)

Might wanna try dropping TFAW a few too.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 3, 2011)

Building up my buddys insane build. 580s in tri sli, 2600k (at 5ghz for benches), Z68-UD7, 1200w Corsair, OCZ Agilitys in raid 0, Thermaltake level 10, and tons of other crap. This isn't fully stable at 5Ghz, just stable enough for some runs. I'll be leaving this at 4.8 once I'm done playing at 5ghz.






3DMark 06 run with 580's at stock clocks. This bench is all CPU anyway, so I wasn't expecting a miracle with this one.





3DMark 11 run with 580's at stock clocks.





Heaven DX11 2.5 - I ran it at the native res on this monitor (1680) with all the settings maxed out.





I'd say this is pretty slow... lol (Crucial SATA 6GB/s ssd's are on the way to replace these btw.... hes insane.)

Some pics of it in action.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 3, 2011)

Testing a Frio cpu cooler for a member who is thinking of buying one for his 2500K. I have not used a air cooler in so long I can only guess if this is about normal temp wise. Oddly 1.45 vcore ran cooler than 1.44 vcore...


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 3, 2011)

mid 80s seems about right with your voltages


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 3, 2011)

Here is my miniITX build for my In-Laws:

I OCed the 2500K to 4GHz on Asrock's miniITX Z68 board. This board is the best I can find on newegg that is both a ITX and a Z68.  Mem is Kingston DDR3-1600 8GB. Using Thermalright AXP-140. Max out temp is around 50~54 for all four core. It is better than I expected.  I left all the other settings at default.


 I never think it is possible to stuff a huge AXP140, a full size 6870 and a large ATX PSU into one small ITX case. Yet not only did I stuffed them in, this LianLi case provides pretty decent airflow.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 3, 2011)

I have that case, but mine is black and it houses my home server.

AMD 1035T
Zotac mITX 880G
2x2GB DDR3 1600
4x1TB Seagate HDD's
Silverstone Strider modular PSU






I'll have to look into that AXP...


----------



## erixx (Sep 3, 2011)

peeps! this thread is about OC'ing not cases and what not! (but nice builds, yes


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 3, 2011)

My pics inspired moar pics. [0_o]


----------



## jacob90 (Sep 5, 2011)

i overclocked my i5 2500k cpu to 4.3ghz, set the vcore to 1.295 and tested by using Far Cry 2 benchmark tool in 15 loops.

but during the benchmark, i get a BSOD saying System encountered uncorrectable hardware error. 0x00000124 error code.

what does it mean?

the vcore is not enough at that clock???

i set the vcore to 1.295 and everything else on default plus 43 multiplier.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 5, 2011)

jacob90 said:


> i overclocked my i5 2500k cpu to 4.3ghz, set the vcore to 1.295 and tested by using Far Cry 2 benchmark tool in 15 loops.
> 
> but during the benchmark, i get a BSOD saying System encountered uncorrectable hardware error. 0x00000124 error code.
> 
> ...



Answered in your other thread


----------



## heky (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes, the 124 error is usually vcore related. Try upping the voltage one step, and keep testing stability. Also keep an eye on the temperatures.


----------



## jacob90 (Sep 5, 2011)

heky: is having a vcore of 1.290 for 4.2ghz on i5 2500k normal or not?

because anything less than that, it seems to be unstable for me during testing. i get that BSOD.

but how come people with the same CPU claim they can go to 4.4ghz or more at stock voltage no problem?

is my motherboard crap?


----------



## heky (Sep 5, 2011)

Every chip is different. I could have the same board model and processor model, but had different results in voltage and overclock.


----------



## jacob90 (Sep 5, 2011)

is it normal to have a large difference in voltages or small compared to others???


----------



## erixx (Sep 5, 2011)

Disregarding other problems (there can be many) the difference should not be huge, but small. Decimal.

I am running 4400 at 1,3 v and idling at 1600 mhz at 1,1 v
(not testing, but 24/7 stable that is)


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 11, 2011)

It's really a shame that my CPU has a multiplier wall at 50x. I'd push the bclk, but.. I ain't THAT crazy.


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 14, 2011)

Got my 2500K handpicked out of alot of CPUs, from a quick test reaching 5GHZ under 1.4v was an easy mission, soon i will replace my MSI GD55 garbage mobo for a P8P67PRO from asus and get a new MCP655 swifty pump. i will update with the result (hoping for 1.36V 5GHZ stable)


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 14, 2011)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Got my 2500K handpicked out of alot of CPUs, from a quick test reaching 5GHZ under 1.4v was an easy mission, soon i will replace my MSI GD55 garbage mobo for a P8P67PRO from asus and get a new MCP655 swifty pump. i will update with the result (hoping for 1.36V 5GHZ stable)



Umm, you need to post some screenies, or it didn't happen.


----------



## heky (Sep 14, 2011)

It is possible, becouse he has a MSI board, and these boards raise the voltage under load. So he can have it set to 1.36v in bios, but he is really pushing 1.42v under load.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 14, 2011)

That's not something MSI-specific...many many boards will do that dependant on settings.

I was helping Blueflannel the other day with his OC...his ASUS was jumping up to like 1.5v.


----------



## heky (Sep 14, 2011)

Sure, but i know exactly how the P67A-GD65/GD55 work, becouse i own one. And there is no way to configure it to not raise the voltage under load.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 14, 2011)

That's why I set, verything, including memory timings, manually. I NEVER NEVER leave anything on "AUTO".

Problem is not there on my MSI Z68A-GD65, so maybe they have fixed the issue...sounds like BIOS problem, anyway, not exactly a hardware issue.


----------



## heky (Sep 14, 2011)

I know, i have also set everything manually. I set all the voltages and timings manually and it still raises voltage under load. I think the "problem" is only on P67 MSI boards, not Z68. I think the difference is also in the bios, completely different UEFI for the P67 and Z68 line.

I even wrote to MSI technical support, and they said not to worry about it. I guess i will just have to wait and see if something goes wrong over time.


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 15, 2011)

So... got my P8P67Pro from asus and i have started overcloking it
First stop - 4500MHZ. voltage required? 1.288V (didnt try lower yet  )







Oh well... 4.6Ghz is stable aswell on that voltage








Continuing... 4.7Ghz aint kinder-garden, had to pump up the voltage 






BTW thank you very much Lanzar for investing so many hours hand-picking this CPU and testing so much of them


----------



## heky (Sep 17, 2011)

Sorry to dissapoint you, but running linx with just 772mb of memory is far from prof for being stable. Run prime blend for a couple of hours, you might be surprised.


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 17, 2011)

I actualy did with that settings and it was rock solid, getting to 4.8Ghz tho was a b*tch...  had required about 1.328V


----------



## heky (Sep 18, 2011)

You mean 1.328v in bios?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 19, 2011)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> I actualy did with that settings and it was rock solid, getting to 4.8Ghz tho was a b*tch...  had required about 1.328V



"Pics or it didn't happen."


----------



## Chewers (Sep 24, 2011)

Kinda weird, cant OC memory. Set timings to 9-11-9-27 1T and  1.65V, but cant boot.. memCheck fail. I know - this memory can do much better then 1600Mhz.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 24, 2011)

Maybe your board undervolts dimms?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 24, 2011)

Subtimings. XMP Profile doesn't work? Then VCCIO.


IF that doesn't work, then it's the BIOS.


----------



## Chewers (Sep 24, 2011)

Dunno, here is the review with says i can do it..  only im running p8p67 pro boards


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 24, 2011)

Chewers said:


> Dunno, here is the review with says i can do it..  only im running p8p67 pro boards



oh. I get it; you're trying to OC like a review from another site, and it ain't working. That's normal. You could call it luck of the draw, and be happy. Nowhere does that kit advertize that it will OC the same with every kit, and if a review implies that, well...use your own judgement.


----------



## Boneface (Sep 25, 2011)

Got bored and decided to try 5ghz. This was after 2 hrs of bc2


----------



## Chewers (Sep 27, 2011)

Flawless..  

P8P67 Pro With 2500k @ 5.1GHz
All Cores - 49
BLCK 104.1
PLL Overvoltage - Disable
1.440v in UEFI
VCCSA 0.925v
VCCIO 1.05v
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.8v
Load-Line Calibration: Ultra High
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Control: Extreme
CPU Current Capability: 130%

2h in prime95 - max temp 59°C (All case fans max 1200rpm (2x12cm front, 12cm side, 12cm back, 14cm top), CPU chilled by Thermalright Silver Arrow


----------



## Frizz (Sep 27, 2011)

I've got my proc at 200+ offset in BIOS which gives me a 1.5vcore reading, although because of the power savings etc and with LLC off it never actually shows 1.5vcore as being the set voltage in my OS. On load I get 1.440vcore while idle is the usual 1.2v idle. I got the 1.5vcore reading from CPU-Z at the start of the program it shows 1.5vcore then reverts to idle 1.2 and load 1.44.

Since load line calibration is off and I am running the CPU under 1.52v is it safe to stay I am running within Intel spec? I am not too worried about degradation since I don't do any CPU heavy task so my temps are quite far from reaching the 72 max. I am mainly doing this for oblivion as I've been playing the game ALOT as of late and the extra mhz really does help.


----------



## heky (Sep 27, 2011)

And you are applying this voltage for a overclock how high?


----------



## Frizz (Sep 27, 2011)

heky said:


> And you are applying this voltage for a overclock how high?



5ghz seems to be my wall so yeah 5ghz. Made alot of difference in Oblivion for me going from 4.5ghz HT to 5ghz HT off. My chip is quite average so I'll most likely end up needing more than 1.52vcore with LLC off if I were to use HT and clock to 5ghz, but again load voltage is only at 1.440vcore.


----------



## heky (Sep 27, 2011)

When you say load voltage, what are you loading it with? Games or Prime95? Why not use LLC and set a lower voltage instead. Modern LLC systems are safe.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 27, 2011)

heky said:


> When you say load voltage, what are you loading it with? Games or Prime95? Why not use LLC and set a lower voltage instead. Modern LLC systems are safe.



Prime 95 Blend and small ftt. Well I generally idle at 1.2vcore and load at 1.440 so I am assuming that this is what my CPU voltages are set to 24/7 and I don't run a fixed voltage because I don't want to run my chip outside of Intel specs, I've read somewhere from TPU I think from this thread actually that the 1.52v max spec that Intel released didn't actually consider LLC and that 1.52v max was for systems with LLC disabled. So I want to back myself up really and I don't have any luck with fixed voltages at all, I can use a moderate amount of LLC and tweak the voltages so that the load is what it would be with LLC off but I'd end up needing more vcore in the end anyway so the offset settings start to outweight to what I had my fixed voltage at.


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 28, 2011)

My Heaven BenchMark with standard clocks on everything. Are these good or bad for no overclocking yet?

Core and GPU:

Core 0: Max 51 C
Core 1: Max 49 C
Core 2: Max 48 C
Core 3: Max 47 C

Gpu 1 maxed 60 C and Gpu 2 maxed at 59 C.

Also what should my first overclock attempt be?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 4, 2011)

Can the epu be run with a 4.4 ghz oc? Gotten into efficiency now that I've gone platinum.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 4, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Can the epu be run with a 4.4 ghz oc? Gotten into efficiency now that I've gone platinum.



Sure can. You may also want to tweak the VRM settings, as gains in power savings can be had there as well.



As far as I am concerned, if you are running 1.5v memory, no PLL overvoltage, and no loadline calibration, anything is fair game for tweaks.


----------



## felix014 (Oct 16, 2011)

hi all, i have a question about i7 2600k OC (with cooler master hyper 212 plus), did not wanted to make new thread.

I'm new at this stuff and have a simple question.I wanted to get 4.2ghz, on asus P8Z68 mobo, do i have to change anything else than the multiplier to 42? or do i also need to struggle with all that voltage settings etc? if so, can anyone with a similar mobo enlighten me? 

thanks in advance.


----------



## Millennium (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Felix,

You should be ok just changing the multiplier. If you change the max turbo multi it will still use speedstep and only speed up when it needs to (better for efficiency). 

If you have more questions about what exactly to change please post again I don't have that exact board but someone else is bound to have it.... good luck.


----------



## felix014 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Millennum, i dont want to change anything else, i just want a stable system to run 7/24 without turbo, with at least 4.2 ghz.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 17, 2011)

4.2 GHz should be no problem at all. The G1.Sniper2 I reviewed HERE will set 4.2 GHz with the push of a button on ANY 2600K CPU.

The button that does that is the "Quick Boost" button found on the 5.25-inch bay device pictured here:







On the G1.Sniper2, that button works in real-time, allowing you to run "stock", and getting an immediate overclock up to 4.2 GHz whenever you like. I tested it quite a bit in different apps and such, and I never ran into any issues.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 17, 2011)

That's cool. Almost can't belive it. On the other hand 4.2Ghz is what I have on an ASRock P67 Extreme 4 (not much of an overclocker myself but I like reading what you guys do) with a 2500K just by setting the multi at 42. Everything else is on auto and default. 4.2 is the max turbo frequency, idle at 1.6. Works like a charm and I found out that it's the sweet spot for performance (gaming really don't need more) with minimum hassle.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm back with a better overclock. Msi released a newer bios for my motherboard so I decided to try to get a better overclock. I did.
Last time I could not overclock with turbo boost. Now I can overclock to 4.7 with turbo boost. At least on one core. Multipliers per core run 44 45 46 47 starting from 4 cores. If I try to make any of those higher windows freezes up in boot.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 18, 2011)

My evga p67 ftw will do 4.3 with everything default, just change it to 43 and boot. Pretty insane how easy these sb chips are to oc. I recall spending a week getting 4.3 stable with my i7 920, worked damn hard for that oc. Now 4.3 takes 30 seconds, literally. 

I'm currently at 4.9 on my 2500k, its humming along. Commmme onnnn ivy!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2011)

Joining a little late, but better than never 



BTW, are these temps okay?  I heard these CPU's can go up to about 80ºc safely, is this true?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 22, 2011)

yes, it's true. mine spend most of their time @ 85c loaded. Just don't use PLL overvolt, and keep everything else relatively decent.

Good temps, too, BTW. I wish my chips ran that cool!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> yes, it's true. mine spend most of their time @ 85c loaded. Just don't use PLL overvolt, and keep everything else relatively decent.
> 
> Good temps, too, BTW. I wish my chips ran that cool!



All voltages except vcore all default, too easy to overclock these things.  These temps are on air too, not too bad.


----------



## technicks (Nov 23, 2011)

Brought the cpu voltage back to 1.29v. But my temps seem high? I haven't touched the other settings, just set it to 4.6 in the bios and lowered the voltage.
Can i reduce the cpu PLL voltage? Would that help to decrease the temperature?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes, it can decrease temperature slightly.

Your temps are fine, however. If they aren't breaking 75c after 8 hours of prime, you are 100% good to go, with room to spare. Been almost a year now I've been running my chip are far higher temps, and I have ZERO issues to report so far.

Default CPU PLL is 1.8v, and you've got 1.83v according to the AsRock tool. You may try going down to 1.75 or so, but that may not work. Generally it's accepted to lower CPU PLL voltage to 1.65v or so when running PLL Overvoltage, but if PLL Overvoltage is not enabled, I cannot gurantee that lowering CPU PLL will serve any benefit.


----------



## technicks (Nov 23, 2011)

Next week i'm gonna redo/clean the waterloop to take out the nb blok. Will buy some decent thermal paste. I used the paste i had laying around from an old air cooler. Maybe that will help a bit to.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

I found my CPUs weren't much cooler under water either. Was confused by it, even. But then I started to investigate power consumption, and found that when these chips push out like maybe 125w @ 4.5 GHz, there's very little room to improve temps, no matter the cooling solution. I suppose it's just too hard to remove so little heat from the IHS.

I mean after all, I ahve my AMD chips to compare with here. I saw SUBSTANTIAL cooling gains with water on my 1100T, could clock further and all that, but these SB chips...usually can max out on air, anyway.


----------



## technicks (Nov 23, 2011)

At least now i know it's ok to run these temps. Would be nice if they could drop a bit but i don't fancy cranking up all the fans.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah, temps are fine. Do let us know how it works out after you redo the loop, as I am quite curious how it'll work out for ya.

I'm currently using a Corsair H70, with the low-speed fan adapters on, even, because I see little reason for more. Temps will drop a little bit for me with max fan speed, and my Noctua NH-C14cooler does better too, but I prefer to use the Noctua in my review rig as the mount is so easy to use. The mounts on these Corsair coolers don't withstand multiple mountings very well.


----------



## technicks (Nov 23, 2011)

Think i'm going to sell both Swiftech blocks and get socket 1155 block so i can mount it correct.
I use the 775 mounting holes and the block is mounted a bit crooked. Not that it will improve the cooling but it looks weird.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

So far, I think water cooling will be pointless on my setup as well. These things run super cool.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 23, 2011)

Couldn't pull 4.5 Ghz with even 1.29vcore does this mean I have a crappy chip for OC'ing?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

Nope. My 49( no PLL OV) multi chip needs 1.32v for 4.5GHz

My 46 multi chip needs less voltage.

TOtally random situation..it's not about voltage it seems..it's mroe about overall power consumption, and votlage won't tell you that. Some lower-volt chips consume more current and still maintian the same overal lwattage thanks to the lower VID.


Max multi that boots into windows with PLL OV turned off tells you how good your chip is. Just diabled all but one core(2 cores by windows becuase of HT), set votlage to 1.525v, and do the multi test, one by one, to see where it doesn't make it into windows.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 23, 2011)

Got my AP15 and R4 on my H70 down to around 1000 rpm. I cranked it up for stress testing but I probably didn't need to. These chips are great on just about anything but a stock cooler. Though on stock if you leave the thermal protection on they'll throttle down if they get too hot. In theory you could just toss one up to 4.2 GHz for a casual gamer and it would keep itself safe. 

Speaking of, what's a good voltage for 4 GHz? 1.2v?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah, 1.2v or so. might need a touch more, depends.  Might even only need 1.175v. That's good for 4.0 for me.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Nope. My 49( no PLL OV) multi chip needs 1.32v for 4.5GHz
> 
> My 46 multi chip needs less voltage.
> 
> ...



Good to know that mine isn't bad at least, been running at 4.2 Ghz but need to clock my memory back up to 1600, hopefully I can get 4.5 Ghz without much trouble. Is 1.525v safe doing that test? I'm sure you know what your talking about I'm just overly nervous since this is my first time overclocking.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Nope. My 49( no PLL OV) multi chip needs 1.32v for 4.5GHz
> 
> My 46 multi chip needs less voltage.
> 
> ...



Mine is at 1.368v for 4.5 GHz, but I do crunch so it's at a constant 100% for it's whole lifetime pretty much   I might try to see if I can go lower, just had a BSOD, but I had a whole bunch of voltages and stuff on AUTO.  I just dialed them in so we'll see if that was the cause of the BSOD.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Good to know that mine isn't bad at least, been running at 4.2 Ghz but need to clock my memory back up to 1600, hopefully I can get 4.5 Ghz without much trouble. Is 1.525v safe doing that test? I'm sure you know what your talking about I'm just overly nervous since this is my first time overclocking.



Yes, it is OK for quick testing for multi. It is NOT OK to stress test in any way. Just try to get into windows(3 cores disabled, of course), and if it gets to desktop, then shut off. Rinse and repeat, etc, etc.

You always take your chances when overclocking. If you're not confortable with it, don't do it. No big deal. Up to you to balance the risk/reward.



Chicken Patty said:


> Mine is at 1.368v for 4.5 GHz, but I do crunch so it's at a constant 100% for it's whole lifetime pretty much



Mine has run Linpack for the majority of it's operating hours. I don't leave the PC on at night, and obviously I shut Linpack off when gaming. I like to tweak memory timings, and stability is of the utmost importance, so I'm always testing different things. Quite different usage scenarios, you and I, but I do try to account for all usage scenarios in my reviews, too. That's why my OC testing is done with relatively modest clocks...clocks that nearly any similar chip should be capable of.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, it is OK for quick testing for multi. It is NOT OK to stress test in any way. Just try to get into windows(3 cores disabled, of course), and if it gets to desktop, then shut off. Rinse and repeat, etc, etc.
> 
> You always take your chances when overclocking. If you're not confortable with it, don't do it. No big deal. Up to you to balance the risk/reward.
> 
> ...



That's a very good approach you take and indeed you do at great job at that.  I haven't tried tweaking memory yet because the sticks I have now are not the greatest.  The one in my system specs should be here tomorrow, these should clock nicely and are already CL 8 so it's already an improvement there.  This is what I'm running now, no need to mess with them in the meantime, like I said.  New RAM should be in tomorrow.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

Anything over 1600 MHz gives only modest gains, really. You'll go from 18k to 22k to 24k - 1600 to 1866 to 2133. Assuming reasonable timings. The biggest thing is the latency drop, from about 52ns down to 36ns or so with the good sticks.

LinPack load is pretty serious, so if I haven't killed a chip yet, I think that's pretty good. Broken power switches twice, and that gave me a scare,twice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Anything over 1600 MHz gives only modest gains, really. You'll go from 18k to 22k to 24k - 1600 to 1866 to 2133. Assuming reasonable timings. The biggest thing is the latency drop, from about 52ns down to 36ns or so with the good sticks.
> 
> LinPack load is pretty serious, so if I haven't killed a chip yet, I think that's pretty good. Broken power switches twice, and that gave me a scare,twice.



Geez!   These sticks I got are 1600, but at least they can run tighter timings and 1T with only 1.5v, these don't do too well, I need at least 1.65v to run 9-9-9-24 1T, and I know that's not the best option for the SB's.  Not sure why the CPU'z screenshot says it can do that at 1.5v, because it doesn't, trust me on that.


----------



## DOM (Nov 23, 2011)

CP Try 8-9-8-24 T1


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

DOM said:


> CP Try 8-9-8-24 T1



I believe I've tried that with no luck, not at under 1.55v.  My new RAM comes in tomorrow, they are CL8 already so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## DOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Are the ones you got are for p67?

Which ones u getting


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

DOM said:


> Are the ones you got are for p67?
> 
> Which ones u getting



Yes they are.   Here is the link:

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Nope. My 49( no PLL OV) multi chip needs 1.32v for 4.5GHz
> 
> My 46 multi chip needs less voltage.
> 
> ...



Booted into Windows @ 4.5 with no problem on 1.32v now its time for Prime95 

Edit: I turned Hyperthreading off before OC'ing so I could jump right into BF3 but it just occured to me it might be better to have it enabled when Stress-Testing? Or should I keep it off if it will not be used often?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

I leave HT on. Whole point of getting a 2600K over a 2500K is the HT.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

IMHO, most softwares won't take advantage of HTT.  I have noticed more "snappy" performance when disabling HTT.  I guess this is something you need to play around with and decide for yourself.  It really depends on what you do with your PC.  But if it's stable with HTT then it's stable without it.

But cadaveca is right, that's the whole point of getting a 2600K.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 23, 2011)

Going to re-enable HT this time, have to bump up my vcore a bit more for 4.5 Ghz >.> gonna be a long day lol XD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

Keep us posted, it shouldn't need much more vcore though.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 23, 2011)

you guys are making me want to OC my kids' 2600K so bad with all this talk of 4-4.5GHz on air...


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 23, 2011)

Testing 1.34v @ 4.5 with hyper threading re-enabled.




t_ski said:


> you guys are making me want to OC my kids' 2600K so bad with all this talk of 4-4.5GHz on air...



Why not go for it? I haven't broken 60C under full load on prime 95 even at 4.5 Ghz on air.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 23, 2011)

I've had the thing for several months and only ran the thing at stock.  I know the binner I bought it from said the chip should be good for a 51x multi...


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 23, 2011)

t_ski said:


> I've had the thing for several months and only ran the thing at stock.  I know the binner I bought it from said the chip should be good for a 51x multi...



I don't think I could ever bring myself to hit even 5 Ghz  alread at 1.34 vcore and temps are around 70 under Prime95 which is significantly higher than 1.32 so I very well could need watercooling if I want to go much farther.

Also what is a safe voltage I shouldn't exceed? Not going to run my computer 24/7 only when it is actually in use or I am at home doing something else temporarily.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

t_ski said:


> you guys are making me want to OC my kids' 2600K so bad with all this talk of 4-4.5GHz on air...


You should 


Darkleoco said:


> Testing 1.34v @ 4.5 with hyper threading re-enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try linpack, prime doesn't seem to stress CPU's with HTT too well, at least not for me.


t_ski said:


> I've had the thing for several months and only ran the thing at stock.  I know the binner I bought it from said the chip should be good for a 51x multi...


Put it to use. 



Darkleoco said:


> I don't think I could ever bring myself to hit even 5 Ghz  alread at 1.34 vcore and temps are around 70 under Prime95 which is significantly higher than 1.32 so I very well could need watercooling if I want to go much farther.
> 
> Also what is a safe voltage I shouldn't exceed? Not going to run my computer 24/7 only when it is actually in use or I am at home doing something else temporarily.


I think 1.45v, not too sure.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

I suggest not going over 1.375v for 24/7 and high loading. That should be enough for most chips to get 4.5 GHz.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 23, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> try linpack, prime doesn't seem to stress CPU's with HTT too well, at least not for me.
> 
> I think 1.45v, not too sure.



How long should I be stressing since its not a 24/7 overclock I have been going for only an hour on prime.

Damn it just BSOD on 1.34v :shadedshu


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

Prime takes like 9 hours to complete a full loop on "Blend".


I use Linpack with 1024 MB for CPU MHz testing(at least 50 passes). Then use it with maximum memory(usually ~7 GB) for CPU_NB/VCCIO testing, running for 20 passes.

Usually Linpack is enough, but I'll run Prime95 for the full 9 hours too, and then do things like wPrime and such.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

Prime for 9 hours should be enough.  I used to use LinX though.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 23, 2011)

Where exactly do I find the Linpack I should be running? I downloaded the Intel one and its saing its for Xeon processors?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Where exactly do I find the Linpack I should be running? I downloaded the Intel one and its saing its for Xeon processors?



This is the one I run.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?201670-LinX-A-simple-Linpack-interface


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 23, 2011)

Might go grab that on my desktop and use it, which do you think causes systems to fail sooner if their OC is not stable?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

I think both are the same pretty much.   I've only used the one I linked.  Maybe Cadaveca can chip in with some info. For sure it works better than prime95.


----------



## DOM (Nov 23, 2011)

i dont even test my oc if it doesnt crash its stable


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 23, 2011)

DOM said:


> i dont even test my oc if it doesnt crash its stable



I would hate to be doing something important though only to have it crash due to instability that could have been checked for


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

For DOM if it breaks a world record, it's stable.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 23, 2011)

Just out of curiosity should I have my memory clocked at 1333 while finding a stable OC then bring my memory back to 1600?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

No, set up the system how you want it to be, and test with it as you would use it.

For Linkpack, you want to use one that supports AVX extensions.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> No, set up the system how you want it to be, and test with it as you would use it.
> 
> For Linkpack, you want to use one that supports AVX extensions.



Should I go back and set my memory at 1600 or let Prime run through ad just set it afterwards?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

Set it now, and run it again.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 23, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Set it now, and run it again.



Running it again with memory at 1600, 1.35v and hopefully it will be stable enough to get in some BF3 later and see if I get a performance increase out of it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

Should yield you a bit of a gain at those clocks.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 23, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Should yield you a bit of a gain at those clocks.



What do you consider a bit? 5-10 FPS? If it is anything less than that I might just not bother OC'ing at all.

Just crashed at 1.35v after like 20-30 minutes of Prime95 *sigh* now bumping to 1.37 in the hope that it will stabilize finally.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

To me 1.37-1.38 is fine.  Under 1.4v from what others have posted.

As far as FPS increase I don't know, but I know Crysis 2 runs a lot smoother for me.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 23, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> To me 1.37-1.38 is fine.  Under 1.4v from what others have posted.



My only concern is my temperatures though, I was maxing 75 on at least 1 core at 1.35v and 1.37 is certainly going to be significantly worse. :/


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

my max voltage comfort zone is built around the differences in temperature between cores. I like to keep that difference within 10c...you should notice that the temperature difference between cores increases as you increase voltage.

That is another wy to tell if your chip is a good one or not...good ones tend to have core temps very lcose to each other, while the same cannot be said for the bunk chips I've had.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

There's still some room, stay at no more than 80*.  Plus, once done testing you probably won't see temps that high again z


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> There's still some room, stay at no more than 80*.  Plus, once done testing you probably won't see temps that high again z



Yeah, stress testing I hit 85-90c, no problem, but gaming, very rarely do I get over 70c. Power consumption is also much lower while gaming.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

Yep, so he should be fine as far as temps.  

My chip, I see about 3-4*c difference between cores at 4.5 GHz/ 1.36v full load.  Is that good?


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, stress testing I hit 85-90c, no problem, but gaming, very rarely do I get over 70c. Power consumption is also much lower while gaming.



My cores are usually really close except for one.

70
75
75
72

Never had a core off by more than 5 degrees though. 

Is that good?


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> my max voltage comfort zone is built around the differences in temperature between cores. I like to keep that difference within 10c...you should notice that the temperature difference between cores increases as you increase voltage.
> 
> That is another wy to tell if your chip is a good one or not...good ones tend to have core temps very lcose to each other, while the same cannot be said for the bunk chips I've had.



I've heard this before, but curiously, my 2 best chips out of a dozen both had 9-10c differences between the coolest and hottest core, and one of my worst chips only had a 6c difference. Weird.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

the complete opposite.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> I've heard this before, but curiously, my 2 best chips out of a dozen both had 9-10c differences between the coolest and hottest core, and one of my worst chips only had a 6c difference. Weird.



I use all of the possible methods...core temp differences, power consumed via the 8-pin, max multi, and voltage used, to deem a chip good or bad. It's not just one thing, but rather a combination of all of the above.



I wish we had more insight into how Intel is binning these chips, but with only one HT CPU on the market, that's kinda hard. Diabling HT makes no difference in power consumed or temps for me, so I am kinda lost even though I've binned 24 chips now.

I think i have a good idea, but damn if there isn't always a wrench in the gears...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

So what would you guys say aids in knowing which chip is better binned?  Multi?


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I use all of the possible methods...core temp differences, power consumed via the 8-pin, max multi, and voltage used, to deem a chip good or bad. It's not just one thing, but rather a combination of all of the above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Chicken Patty said:


> So what would you guys say aids in knowing which chip is better binned?  Multi?





I've learned about half as much about Intel's binning of SB chips compared to Nahalem. They were far more predictable. Hell, I haven't even been able to say that chips with a higher multi ceiling run cooler at any vcore than a lesser chip. My 54x chip had one core that ran warmer than 5-6 other chips I had. Anyway, I've had about as much fun with Sandy as I care to. Just running one SB in a family rig for now.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> So what would you guys say aids in knowing which chip is better binned? Multi?



Yeah, multi is the real thing. Then, of course, you get two chips with the same max multi...VID doesn't tell you much, unless you also look at how much current the CPU eats @ that voltage.


Also, we can look at how votlage additions allow the chips to scale...lots to bin by, really.

As paulie says, its a complicated thing. Every time you think you foudn the "golden rule", you get another chip that totally breaks all the rules.

That's what makes clocking and binning chips fun, to me, anyway. SB-E is what I'm thinking of now though...1155 was 2011, and 2012 is fast approaching.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, I agree with Paul, S1366 i7's were far more predictable.

I miss my i7 920 D0. 4732 MHz on air, in Miami!


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 23, 2011)

I think I might finally be stable at 1.37v X_X gotta let Prime run longer though because I honestly can't be bothered doing Linpack lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

let us know how it goes bro.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 23, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, I agree with Paul, S1366 i7's were far more predictable.
> 
> I miss my i7 920 D0. 4732 MHz on air, in Miami!



Was that my old chip? Can't remember. If it was, it was a hell of a good chip.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes it was, thing was a beast!


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 23, 2011)

I think I have smooth sailing now, after a while my cooler seems to get into its rhythm and quit making such an abysmal amount of noise and my core temps are hovering around 70 instead of 75


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

I've. Prices that too, after a while my temps drop.  Guess it takes some time for it to dissipate all the heat.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 23, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I've. Prices that too, after a while my temps drop.  Guess it takes some time for it to dissipate all the heat.



Its nice that it doesn't sound like its gonna fly out of my case anymore lol and I think next up is Overclocking my GPU's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

That's what I plan on doing to my 6850 today.  Great minds think alike.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 23, 2011)

Wish I could up the volts on my GPUs...probably can't...damned non-reference cards! On the other hand I ditched (but saved in bios) my 4.8GHz overclock, running 4.5GHz atm. I can't seem to keep the 4.8 at lower than 1.44v (Offset +0.150v).


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 23, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's what I plan on doing to my 6850 today.  Great minds think alike.



Hopefully I get something like 20 extra FPS in BF3 between the CPU and GPU's  depending on what I do to my 6950's I might go for full 6970 clocks


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 23, 2011)

Turns out I have been frozen on my Desktop for like 45 minutes >.> is that normal/ a bad sign?


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 23, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Turns out I have been frozen on my Desktop for like 45 minutes >.> is that normal/ a bad sign?



Yup. possibly a bad overclock. You really want to stability test for at least a couple of hours. Could be your ram too. Make sure you work on getting either the cpu or the ram overclock stable first, then the other. Makes it so much easier to rule out issues that way.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 23, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Yup. possibly a bad overclock. You really want to stability test for at least a couple of hours. Could be your ram too. Make sure you work on getting either the cpu or the ram overclock stable first, then the other. Makes it so much easier to rule out issues that way.



Yeah it was stability testing when it did it, what should I change since I don't know why it froze?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

Depends on what you were testing, and where it froze and how. You have two options:

1. clock everything up, and use specific programs to test specific laods ,adn troubleshoot the crashes

2. Clock each thing one by one, adn then group it all together at the end, testing all along the way.


Personally, I like number one method, but that's beucase I am very fmailiar with my ram, having run it in nearly every platform on the market today. I've aldready eliminated the ram as a probable cause of instability, but that doesn't mean I completely ignore it, either.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Depends on what you were testing, and where it froze and how. You have two options:
> 
> 1. clock everything up, and use specific programs to test specific laods ,adn troubleshoot the crashes
> 
> ...




I think I am just going to give it a rest for today, I don't have the time anymore to run it through full overclock testing since I thought it had been going strong for 2 hours and didn't notice it was frozen until I checked the time on it :/ I will just give it another go this weekend and play BF3 in the meantime.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 23, 2011)

I found the Intel Burn Test to be much less forgiving than Prime for me, so I'm sticking with it to check the first signs of it not being unstable, then move to Prime.

It was a hot day today, and my bedroom heats up really fast having the sun on the balcony all day. It's at the point where I'm idling at around 40 Celsius with 4.4GHz @ stock volts...and it's water cooled.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2011)

N-Gen said:


> I found the Intel Burn Test to be much less forgiving than Prime for me, so I'm sticking with it to check the first signs of it not being unstable, then move to Prime.
> 
> It was a hot day today, and my bedroom heats up really fast having the sun on the balcony all day. It's at the point where I'm idling at around 40 Celsius with 4.4GHz @ stock volts...and it's water cooled.



Damn, and stock volts?  Is it stable under load at all?  That's good!


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 24, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn, and stock volts?  Is it stable under load at all?  That's good!



Well, me and another 2 mates of mine got almost the same system at the same time. The one that went for the H80 like I did (thank god I went custom after the 1st one failed on me) tried to see how high we can go while using the stock cooler. We were able to hit 4.4GHz no problem without touching a single other option except the multiplier, yes it eventually got too hot, but now I just went to those settings on water.

Multi 44
PLL Overvoltage Disabled
Turbo On
Speedstep On
Turbo Wattage thingy is on Auto
PCH 1.059V
VTT 1.051V
CPU PLL 1.750V
VCCSA Auto

All C-States and similar stuff on their default settings.

No problems so far, however I received my second ram kit today and it isn't really happy with having the voltages the other kit accepts to go 1866, so I went back to 1600 for now. I was on 1866MHz 10-10-9-27 1T 1.59v.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2011)

N-Gen said:


> Well, me and another 2 mates of mine got almost the same system at the same time. The one that went for the H80 like I did (thank god I went custom after the 1st one failed on me) tried to see how high we can go while using the stock cooler. We were able to hit 4.4GHz no problem without touching a single other option except the multiplier, yes it eventually got too hot, but now I just went to those settings on water.
> 
> Multi 44
> PLL Overvoltage Disabled
> ...



Those are some really good results.

Speaking of RAM, got my new RAM installed.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 24, 2011)

I am jelly of your timings.

Here's a screenshot (Max temp values are still the same at the time of posting ~4-5 minutes after the shot was taken)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2011)

N-Gen said:


> I am jelly of your timings.
> 
> Here's a screenshot (Max temp values are still the same at the time of posting ~4-5 minutes after the shot was taken)
> 
> http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/9365/screenshot0082011112401.jpg





I see now that you have the 2500K, that's why I thought how can it be stable at that clock/voltage.  Well without HTT it should need slightly less voltage than the 2600K clock for clock with HTT enabled.  Regardless, super nice clocks.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 24, 2011)

I'll probably stick with 4.4 with these voltages, give the poor thing a longer life span. It's more than enough anyway...now, to take care of that ram, this is gonna be tricky, I got so many BSODs since I put the new sticks in with the same settings.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2011)

N-Gen said:


> I'll probably stick with 4.4 with these voltages, give the poor thing a longer life span. It's more than enough anyway...now, to take care of that ram, this is gonna be tricky, I got so many BSODs since I put the new sticks in with the same settings.



Why do you think you are getting those BSOD's?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 24, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Why do you think you are getting those BSOD's?



Secondary timings?

When changing ram, it's always best to "Load Optimized Defaults" in BIOS, so that settings that you may not have access to are reset according to what the module needs.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 24, 2011)

Thing is they're both the same kits, the only difference is one kit has red heat spreaders and the other kit has black ones. At their default values (as they are in the screen shot above) all seems well. They were causing the system to crash while I was doing some sessions on F1 2011, set default settings for the modules and they didn't fail again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2011)

Love my temps.  Been at 100% stress for just over eight hours now.


----------



## DOM (Nov 24, 2011)

Now its time to check what's the highest multi your CPU can boot at cp  lol


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 24, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Love my temps.  Been at 100% stress for just over eight hours now.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111124/Capture019.jpg



That's under water, right? Looks really good. However, at 4.5ghz, you should be able to lower vcore some.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 24, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Love my temps.  Been at 100% stress for just over eight hours now.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111124/Capture019.jpg



Coretemp? Sorry I had too.
Here is mine on air:


----------



## antuk15 (Nov 24, 2011)

Mine, Intel Burn Test with the AVX patch is more stressful then Prime95 on blend.

Intel Burn Test AVX >> Prime95 Blend >> Intel Burn Test

Load Vcore was 1.426


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 24, 2011)

Let se some 16GB Linpack loving!





Takes bloody forever for 20 passes with that much ram. Was doing that a couple of weeks ago.

I assum you are using a hpase cooler, Antuk15?


----------



## antuk15 (Nov 24, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I assum you are using a hpase cooler, Antuk15?



You assume correctly


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 24, 2011)

How do you like the Geil Corsa ram? Running 1866 MHz?


----------



## antuk15 (Nov 24, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> How do you like the Geil Corsa ram? Running 1866 MHz?



Stock it's 1333 9-9-9-24-1T @ 1.5v

Currently it's running at 1600 9-9-9-24-1T @ 1.5v

It POSTS when I set it to 1866 and starts to load windows but then restarts, Might make it with extra voltage but 1.65v will kill my CPU..

But love it, Nice quality RAM and it's a very nice colour in real life


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2011)

DOM said:


> Now its time to check what's the highest multi your CPU can boot at cp  lol


Soon I will. 


Paulieg said:


> That's under water, right? Looks really good. However, at 4.5ghz, you should be able to lower vcore some.



I will try that shortly and this is on air.



sneekypeet said:


> Coretemp? Sorry I had too.
> Here is mine on air:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111124/phanteks-3fan-oc-load.png



Great temps on air man.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 24, 2011)

Just got a second hand 2500k "new" doubt its new but gonna get a motherboard tomorrow in the Black Friday sales, i like that more UK e-tailers are getting into the Black Friday thing.

LOL gonna see if i can run it on my xiggy cooler just now and get a new cooler next month. If i have to run stock or only a mild oc thats okay. So yeah ill be jumping ship.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2011)

Decided to start clocking my RAM up a bit.  This is the first jump in speed, going to let it crunch for a bit and see how it does.  If stable, I'll go at it again.

One question, what did you guys say my CPU PLL voltage should be at?  I have mine now at 1.77v I believe.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 26, 2011)

1.8v is stock for CPU PLL. If you enable PLL Overvolt, you can drop that 1.8v down to 1.65v or so.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> 1.8v is stock for CPU PLL. If you enable PLL Overvolt, you can drop that 1.8v down to 1.65v or so.



Enable or Disable?  I disabled it, I think you told me to in a previous post, not sure.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah, leave it off unless you need it to get more multipliers.

If you do enable to get more multipliers, then you can drop CPU PLL 1.8v down to 1.65v....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, leave it off unless you need it to get more multipliers.
> 
> If you do enable to get more multipliers, then you can drop CPU PLL 1.8v down to 1.65v....



Okay, right now I have it off and it's at 1.77v.  I will try to drop more and see how it goes.


----------



## DOM (Nov 26, 2011)

I run my pll 1.55v and everything auto/stock its not like old gen Intel where it up's the volts like crazy

And that's with any multi I use I use 1.55v up to x55  and x56 has to be on the ss


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2011)

DOM said:


> I run my pll 1.55v and everything auto/stock its not like old gen Intel where it up's the volts like crazy
> 
> And that's with any multi I use I use 1.55v up to x55  and x56 has to be on the ss



I'm definitely going to start lowering it.  Thanks guys.  Keep you posted.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 26, 2011)

Just a note that DOM must be using PLL overvotlage to get 55x.  Play with it a bit, and you'll see what I mean. Each CPU is going to vary a bit by what the lower acceptable end is.

IF you use Turbo to OC, and have too low of a PLL, you'll find that when multis change, you crash. This is only an issue when using Turbo, and I recommend turbo, so al lmy recommendations are based on that. Not many others are using Turbo to OC, for whatever reason.

That's where the difference comes in to approaches, and why there seems to be conflicting ideas...it depends on which of the like 6 ways to OC you choose...


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 26, 2011)

Might restart my Overclocking efforts in the next half hour to try and make Skyrim run smoothly with all my mods X_X.

Gonna try and get 4.5 Ghz stable at 1.39v hopefully after 1.37v failed on me :/

Edit: I am using turbo to OC any tips for maintaining stability at lower voltages cadaveca?


----------



## DOM (Nov 26, 2011)

no i oc it in the bios and for some reason this mb doesnt like for the PLL overvotlage to be
enabled only on auto, but on the P67A-UD5-B3 i had to turn it on 

but on both i used 1.55v but idk if it helps any with having it lower, i just heard it did 

cuz on my 24/7 i use to test them now its whatever, cuz if im doing something i dont wanna lose i run it stock

but just saw your review on this mb how do you get the igpu to work off the hdmi


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 26, 2011)

DOM said:


> but just saw your review on this mb how do you get the igpu to work off the hdmi



Set the iGPU to enabled, and put it as first display device to boot. Err...at least, that should be all, been a while since I looked at the BIOS for that one.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 26, 2011)

Just had Windows freeze after 4 minutes on Prime95 @ 4.5 Ghz 1.39v and memory at 1600 :/ should I be concerned or do I just need tweaking?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 26, 2011)

hard to say. try running linpack, 1024MB for CPU-only, max mem for ram/controller/CPU. If it fails linpack 1024MB look at cpu. If it doesn't, but fails max avail mem linpack, look at controller volts or ram.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> hard to say. try running linpack, 1024MB for CPU-only, max mem for ram/controller/CPU. If it fails linpack 1024MB look at cpu. If it doesn't, but fails max avail mem linpack, look at controller volts or ram.



Should I re-overclock and do that or do it on stock settings? I've had Prime95 running on stock since it did that and it has been fine.

I also have a BIOS update available, should I run install that first before trying any new overclocks? I also would prefer not to clear the CMOS due to the "Thermal Armor" on my motherboard, should I expect any issues from that if the new BIOS install correctly?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2011)

What the safest we can bump the DRAM voltage up to on this platform?  1.55v?


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 27, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> What the safest we can bump the DRAM voltage up to on this platform?  1.55v?



Just use the voltage your RAM is specified for, I use 1.65v for mine since my Hyper X is supposed to run at 1.65v.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 27, 2011)

I've been running 1.65v pll with pll overvoltage off. I'm guessing it doesn't matter until you clock up higher.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 27, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I've been running 1.65v pll with pll overvoltage off. I'm guessing it doesn't matter until you clock up higher.



Depends on CPU..maybe board too..I cannot get lower than 1.725v.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Just use the voltage your RAM is specified for, I use 1.65v for mine since my Hyper X is supposed to run at 1.65v.



I thought you couldn't run higher than like 1.55v for these SB's...


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't know about "can't", but I don't know that I am not damaging something doing so. So far no issues with multiple kits at 1.65V.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 27, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I thought you couldn't run higher than like 1.55v for these SB's...



Many memory OEMs sell 1.65v SKT1155 ram. Should be fine. Going over that is where it gets tricky.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 27, 2011)

Gonna clear my cmos and start over. Most of my BSODs I found out just a couple of days ago to be my SSD, the new firmware has it sorted though, so off to a new start!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2011)

N-Gen said:


> Gonna clear my cmos and start over. Most of my BSODs I found out just a couple of days ago to be my SSD, the new firmware has it sorted though, so off to a new start!



I spent a year like that.  Finally threw it in my closet until like two weeks ago.  New firmware did the trick. . I am in love with my PC all over again. 


Thanks for all the replies on the DRAM voltage questions guys.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 27, 2011)

Mine's about a month old now, was driving me nuts.

Anyway, had some VTT BSODs, bumped that up a bit, let's see how it goes. Funny how IBT and Prime don't crash it as fast as WCG does.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah, I went nuts for about a year.   It was horrible.  But it's running sweet now.  

...and yeah, I let WCG do my stress testing.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 27, 2011)

It passed a 5 pass IBT test, I put on Prime for 10, and the put on WCG @60% usage and it took it less than 5 minutes. Then I let WCG on during the night and I wake up to an error code linking to the VTT. I'm running it as we speak and it seems to be fine now.

Has anyone used the Turbo Additional Voltage option instead of offset? Because, correct me if I'm mistaken, but if I offset say, +0.050, that means the range of the lower and higher voltage goes up by 0.050, right? I tried adding stability by setting offset at -0.005 so that Auto doesn't mess up, still thing it would go higher, and I gave the Turbo Additional Voltage +0.35v.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 27, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Depends on CPU..maybe board too..I cannot get lower than 1.725v.



At any speed or just overclocking? The last two 2500k systems I built I put it down to 1.67v and there were no issues, this on asrock pro3s, but they were only set for 4 Ghz.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 27, 2011)

I think I have to conclude I have a crappy 2600K :/ the difference between 4.4 and 4.5 on this chip just seems to be too great, I run at around 70+ degrees on 4.5 Ghz and 1.39v which still wasn't stable but at 1.37v I am running 4.4Ghz at under 60 degrees on air during a Prime95 Blend test. And according to CPU-Z I'm not even running over 1.3v for 4.4 Ghz :/ 

Any opinions on what is causing the large difference?


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 27, 2011)

There's the same difference on my 2500k and both my mates 2500k, above 4.4 it seems like it wants to take in too many volts.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm just going to let it sit at 4.4 Ghz then, if its easier to stabilize and runs that much cooler its not worth the extra 100 Mhz when I can clock my 6950's higher than 6970's for gaming :/


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 27, 2011)

I left it at 4.4 myself, ambient temps in my room aren't really pretty and stepping from 4.4 to 4.5 was adding +10C.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn it had my computer freeze after 63 minutes on Prime95 Blend :/ gonna try clocking the memory back down to 1333 because if I remember right 1333 to 1600 is what started this but im not sure ugh

Pretty sure my RAM just needs tweaking to run at 1600 with my OC because I just set it to 1333 and when Prime95 did an almost instant BSOD it was 0x101 which means I need more vcore so I am back at 1.39v trying 4.4 to see if I can have it stable with my memory at 1333 and then work from their, though I do feel like my chip requires rather insane voltages :/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> At any speed or just overclocking? The last two 2500k systems I built I put it down to 1.67v and there were no issues, this on asrock pro3s, but they were only set for 4 Ghz.



I tried going down to 1.67v an I didn't' have a BSOD but I kept getting random programs and services quitting unexpectedly, something was definitely up.  So I reverted back to 1.77v for now, I'll lower it little by little from here and see.



Darkleoco said:


> Damn it had my computer freeze after 63 minutes on Prime95 Blend :/ gonna try clocking the memory back down to 1333 because if I remember right 1333 to 1600 is what started this but im not sure ugh
> 
> Pretty sure my RAM just needs tweaking to run at 1600 with my OC because I just set it to 1333 and when Prime95 did an almost instant BSOD it was 0x101 which means I need more vcore so I am back at 1.39v trying 4.4 to see if I can have it stable with my memory at 1333 and then work from their, though I do feel like my chip requires rather insane voltages :/



Bro, try clocking your CPU down a bit to 4GHz or something you are sure it's stable.  Once it is, then clock your memory and work on getting that stable.  If you do both at once, how do you know what is causing your issues you know?  Just do one thing at a time, in whatever order you wish.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 27, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bro, try clocking your CPU down a bit to 4GHz or something you are sure it's stable.  Once it is, then clock your memory and work on getting that stable.  If you do both at once, how do you know what is causing your issues you know?  Just do one thing at a time, in whatever order you wish.



If my current test fails thats what I am going to do, taking back the memory to 1333 seems to have done it for now since before trying the memory at 1600 I had never had a freeze and only had voltage related BSOD currently on my longest stable Prime95 run with 4.4GHz and 1.39v and the memory staying at 1333 so I think I have at least isolated the freezing to the memory needing a little bit of tweaking to run correctly at 1600 with my OC, thanks for the advice and hopefully I get this CPU tamed


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 27, 2011)

I also find a big step from 4.4 to 4.5, so I stuck with the former. For 4.5 I had ramp up just about every setting, not just vcore.

As for doing the memory separate it may not narrow things down as upping the core speed later can make previously stable memory clocks unstable. The memory is very dependent on the cpu for stability on 1155.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 27, 2011)

If the memory does turn out to be an issue I might just keep it clocked at 1333 since I doubt I would notice any performance hit from it. 

4 hours+ on Blend and still stable with 4.4Ghz, 1.39v and memory clocked at 1333


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 27, 2011)

The problem with 1155 clocking is that increases in CPU speed also increase cache speed, which in turn affects system memory bandwdith.


So, memory that works @ 1333 MHz with the CPU @ stock, might not when the CPU speed is increased.

But, it might also be the cache that is failing...and not the core proper itself(Core, L1+L2).


That's why I like to clock everything up, and then use programs to test specific workloads that stress certain parts of the system, and then scrutinize the failures for what to change.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 27, 2011)

Since I think I am likely to be stable now since im 20 minutes away from 5 hours on Blend, can you recommend some programs to test other parts of the system?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 27, 2011)

I did before...that's all I ever need, is LinPack, SuperPi, Prime95, AIDA64, and a game or three.

Some people like OCCT...I'm not a fan myself, but you can use it too. I prefer the separate tools rahter than the all-in-one interface OCCT offers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> The problem with 1155 clocking is that increases in CPU speed also increase cache speed, which in turn affects system memory bandwdith.
> 
> 
> So, memory that works @ 1333 MHz with the CPU @ stock, might not when the CPU speed is increased.
> ...



This is the beauty of such communities like TPU.   Helping each other out.  So now that I read this and know this, I notice my last statement although may be true for other platforms, may not hold true with S1155.  Good to know, definitely helpful.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 28, 2011)

7 hours stable on Prime95 , just out of curiosity would I even be likely to notice the difference between 1333 and 1600 on my RAM?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 28, 2011)

Daily, not really. Bandwidth gains are not that much, not 50%, and latency differences are where the real difference plays in, but because SB makes such efficient use of the bandwidth available, these gains are barely perceptable except in specific workloads and benchmarks.

If a particular app is system memory heavy, then yes, you can notice a difference, but for web browsing, and gaming, not so much.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 28, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Daily, not really. Bandwidth gains are not that much, not 50%, and latency differences are where the real difference plays in, but because SB makes such efficient use of the bandwidth available, these gains are barely perceptable except in specific workloads and benchmarks.
> 
> If a particular app is system memory heavy, then yes, you can notice a difference, but for web browsing, and gaming, not so much.



Glad to know the memory isn't going to be an issue, I likely just won't bother trying to clock it back to 1600 since I am finally stable, I will probably benefit more from moving on to OC'ing my GPU's now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> 7 hours stable on Prime95 , just out of curiosity would I even be likely to notice the difference between 1333 and 1600 on my RAM?



I personally haven't noticed any difference when clocking RAM.  I think your GPU's will yield much more than clocking your RAM would.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 28, 2011)

Just passed 8 hours on Prime95 and since I am getting impatient I was wondering if I would be able to overclock my GPU's while still running Prime95? Or should I just wait?


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 28, 2011)

9 hours of stability on Prime95  time to move on to GPU's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> 9 hours of stability on Prime95  time to move on to GPU's.



9 hours is enough I would say.  I don't think I've ever primed that long


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 28, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> 9 hours is enough I would say.  I don't think I've ever primed that long



I wanted to be sure I would not have any more CPU-related crashes  since finishing my Blend I have only had one GPU related crash


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> I wanted to be sure I would not have any more CPU-related crashes  since finishing my Blend I have only had one GPU related crash



What do you have them clocked to as of now?  The GPU's...


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 28, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> What do you have them clocked to as of now?  The GPU's...



910/1430 from 810/1250 so not too bad in my opinion  might look at getting 920 stable on my GPU's though or just full on 945/1440 like in the Twin Frozr II review on here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> 910/1430 from 810/1250 so not too bad in my opinion  might look at getting 920 stable on my GPU's though or just full on 945/1440 like in the Twin Frozr II review on here



Nice.  I got my 6850 at 825/1100 from I believe it was 750/1000.  I'll go a little higher, but for now it seems pretty stable and it's not a killer overclock.  Did notice slight gains in Crysis 2. 

On another note, I got a BSOD this morning, so I set my RAM back at 1600 MHz to make sure it was that, so far so good.  Just want to verify that's what it was before I tweak it.  Don't want to go crazy tweaking my RAM and it's something else.


----------



## DOM (Nov 29, 2011)

I need to test if it even make a difference from 1600/1833.. anyone know


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2011)

As far as games?  I've never tested.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 29, 2011)

I didn't notice any noticeable increase in gaming, turned them down to 1600 atm for stability. It does show in benchmarking though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2011)

What benchmarks are you talking about exactly?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 29, 2011)

SuperPi, memory bandwidth tests, maybe a handful of games, encoding and photoshop can show a difference as well. Basically anything overly memory-intensive.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2011)

I know super pi likes memory tweaks, when I was more Ito benching the last improvements always came from that.  But I don't really use many memory intensive apps. That's why I ask because lack of experience with memory intensive programs.  I don't even use photoshop at all. 

Just booted up at this and it's crunching away.  Let's see how stable it is.  1.6250v on the RAM.  Actually meant to run 9-9-9-28, didn't notice I left it at 9-9-8-28.  Oh well, if it's good like this, it's good


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 9, 2011)

so what is considered a safe temp for crunching 24/7 on a 2600k? I'm hitting mid-60'ties C at 4.2ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2011)

Stay under 75.


----------



## N-Gen (Dec 9, 2011)

Mid-60s on air is pretty good.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok guys! I just got my 2600K and ive tested stability at stock and never goes over 47deg full load LOL 

Im ready for some OCing but I dont know were to start on SB. what are some safe settings?


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok guys! I just got my 2600K and ive tested stability at stock and never goes over 47deg full load LOL
> 
> Im ready for some OCing but I dont know were to start on SB. what are some safe settings?



I used this basic guide:
http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/overclocking/39184-p67-sandy-bridge-overclocking-guide-beginners.html

Just set your ram to its specified timings and try not to underclock it.

And I would start with finding your highest stable OC at stock voltage.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

I just tried x45 mutli with 1.32V and it wouldnt load windows so I stopped all other voltages were on auto with LLC on highest


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just tried x45 mutli with 1.32V and it wouldnt load windows so I stopped all other voltages were on auto with LLC on highest



You can definitely try to bump up even more than 1.32v because it varies quite a bit between processors, I am on 4.4 and I need around 1.35v for stability, just something I have found myself and heard from other people as well is that the jump from 4.4 to 4.5 seems to include a significant increase in voltage and temperatures than simply doing 4.1-4.2 or 4.2-4.3 I am currently running 1.39v for my 4.4 because I can't be bothered to lower my voltage but you should be able to at least boot at around 1.34v.

Edit: If you don't need/want to go much higher than 4.5 I would just settle for 4.4 but that is just me because I prefer not to take something like a 5-7 degree temperature increase for such a small increase in speed.


----------



## Angryfuture (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey man, I think I have some screen shots of the bios settings I used when I had the cpu at 4.7. 

But I know its a 53x 2600k, you can see it on my hwbot profile.

Ill look around for those screen shots. (err camera phone shots.)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

Yea I would love some screen shots! I cant even get it to boot into windows on 4.4ghz at 1.37V It shouldnt take that much for just 4.4Ghz hell some of these chips are 4.4ghz at 1.25V!


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea I would love some screen shots! I cant even get it to boot into windows on 4.4ghz at 1.37V It shouldnt take that much for just 4.4Ghz hell some of these chips are 4.4ghz at 1.25V!



I thought the same thing but I ended up sadly disappointed :shadedshu


----------



## Frizz (Dec 10, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> I thought the same thing but I ended up sadly disappointed :shadedshu



I had a 2500k before that couldn't hold a 4.5ghz with 1.37 vcore .. I am not the best overclocker but I have managed to get my 2600k way under that amount so yeah there are definitely some bad eggs out there.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok this thing will OC to 4.2Ghz 1.28V stable but over that it will NOT become stable at ANY voltage, I cannot even get into windows? WTF?


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just tried x45 mutli with 1.32V and it wouldnt load windows so I stopped all other voltages were on auto with LLC on highest


 

Try a voltage of 1.35 Vcore and see where your at.... if you can get into windows run 5 runs of LinX then lower is a little at a time.....

Also you might wanna make sure "Internal PLL Overvolatage" is disabled (Only really need it when going for a higher overclock) with that low. You might also want to turn your Memory to it's default speed (But real latency's) and worry about your memory settings later. Also leave all of your C-sates and other power settings enabled (SB likes these enabled) I would also suggest using the turbo Multiplier opposed to the Static multiplier when overclocking SB

Once you know what your stable voltage is at that speed.... read about using Offset mode to conserve heat and energy for these CPU's. They seem to respond better as increase the life span when using Offset mode. 

Beginer Offset mode overclocking guide....
http://forum.overclock3d.net/index.php?/topic/39090-offset-mode-overclocking-starter-guide-and-thread/

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage

Just some suggestions



> Ok this thing will OC to 4.2Ghz 1.28V stable but over that it will NOT become stable at ANY voltage, I cannot even get into windows? WTF?



Try turning off "Internal PLL Overvoltage" (I am not saying this is for sure the case but "IPO" will cause you to have to use a higher Vcore then normal if left on Auto or enabled) also please post your BIOS profile with settings I might be able to help.... sure there is a chance you just got unlucky but let's take a look first shall we


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks rain im reading it as we speak!

Sandy Bridge is a different animal, I have been setting LLC on max to it would keep the votage I set it to but it would not load windows, now I have it set of level 3 and I NOW have 4.4Ghz @ 1.325V stable!??!?!?


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thanks rain im reading it as we speak!
> 
> Sandy Bridge is a different animal, I have been setting LLC on max to it would keep the votage I set it to but it would not load windows, now I have it set of level 3 and I NOW have 4.4Ghz @ 1.325V stable!??!?!?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111209/stable2.jpg



No problem my friend.... if you have any questions just PM me I will be happy to help.... I have been messing with these ships since the day they came out.... and I had some similar problems as you did when I first started with them. But once I realized how different these chips really are I started noticing way better results. 

Yeah LLC is used in a much different way then with other chips.... it is used more as a Vcore secondary option then away to get your Vcore to stay where it's at like in the old chips.. It takes a bit of dickin around to get Vcore Offset and LLC just right. You first need to know your Max Vcore for a certain speed and then work on it with both LLC and VC from there. Like for me my settings are....
Offset - 0.035 = 1.294 Peak voltage/1.288 Load voltage/0.912 Idle voltage (Remind you though that you have to know your stable voltage for a certain speed for Offset to be effective I already knew I was stable @4.5 w/1.288v)
LLC setting 50% (High)
Turbo Multiplier X45 for 24/7 use (Much higher for benching)

Did you also Disable Internal PLL Overvoltage?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> No problem my friend.... if you have any questions just PM me I will be happy to help.... I have been messing with these ships since the day they came out.... and I had some similar problems as you did when I first started with them. But once I realized how different these chips really are I started noticing way better results.
> 
> Yeah LLC is used in a much different way then with other chips.... it is used more as a Vcore secondary option then away to get your Vcore to stay where it's at like in the old chips.. It takes a bit of dickin around to get Vcore Offset and LLC just right. You first need to know your Max Vcore for a certain speed and then work on it with both LLC and VC from there. Like for me my settings are....
> Offset - 0.035 = 1.294 Peak voltage/1.288 Load voltage/0.912 Idle voltage (Remind you though that you have to know your stable voltage for a certain speed for Offset to be effective I already knew I was stable @4.5 w/1.288v)
> ...



Yes I have PLL overvoltage disabled. Everything is default settings except LLC, Vcore, and mutli

*Edit*

I believe I will stick with this for my 24/7, Its the best clock I can get before voltages start getting stupid


----------



## Angryfuture (Dec 10, 2011)

I always had PLL overvoltage enabled, that I know for sure. And I left everything else but that on AUTO on my MSI board until I went above 45x, then I had to set the Vcore manually. SA voltage also got a slight bump from stock. My MSI board was a tid bid aggressive even on auto though....

Im still looking for those screen shots. 

YHPM incoming....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok Last night I had 4.4Ghz stable and played about 1 1/2 hours of BF3 no issue. This morning I get up and turn on the PC and as soon as it gets to windows it BSOD stop code 124 which from what I read is Vcore so I up the vcore little by little and its now BSOD three times this morning with same stop code 124.

I am now back to stock clocks until I can figure out whats going on, I hope Its not my board cause on the multiple reviews I have seen they were getting 4.9-5.2Ghz clocks out of it.

Im almost regretting my decision to upgrade  Its a good setup but will not get stable for my life


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes I have PLL overvoltage disabled. Everything is default settings except LLC, Vcore, and mutli
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> ...



Seems interesting that so many people need a large voltage increase before stabilizing 4.5


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Seems interesting that so many people need a large voltage increase before stabilizing 4.5



But the previous owner was doing like 1.375V for 4.7Ghz on his setup? I don't understand


----------



## N-Gen (Dec 10, 2011)

How are your GFlops so low? =/


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> But the previous owner was doing like 1.375V for 4.7Ghz on his setup? I don't understand



Boards can affect voltage needed, and ultimately, overclockability. It might be the VRM switching frequency, the number of phases, the votlage controller, the cooling, the ram...many possibilities.

lso, the Bclk the board uses can ahve a very large effect as well. Some boards are dead even 100.0 MHz, some are 99.8, some 100.3..there are many variables involved, but generally, yes, you should have no problem clocking in the smae fashion...provided you use the same board and ram. Lots of other things are different with SB, but that one part is NOT.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

N-Gen said:


> How are your GFlops so low? =/



I have 3GB of ram at 1066mhz CL9

This maybe my issue too, like dave pointed out last night, I have 1 stick of Gskill ripjaw and 1 stick of random corsair. Hopefuly my new Ripjaw kit gets here to rule that out. I also may yank the corsair stick and try with 1 stick in single channel


----------



## N-Gen (Dec 10, 2011)

That's a really big hit on the flops with that kind of ram...ouch. Although on identical systems I was getting 30GFlops more than the other system...I found it odd.


----------



## heky (Dec 10, 2011)

@N-Gen
His gflops are lower because of HT. With HT on, the 2600K scores lower than the 2500K.


----------



## Angryfuture (Dec 10, 2011)

The MSI p67-gd65 that that 2600k was in always underclocked b a hair. (99.8 or so)
Have you tried leaving everything on auto and just seeing how high you can take the multi?

If it helps, Im stuck with only a single 60gb SSD....I cannot get my 2x500gb drives to pick up on this board. Im going to have to buy a cheapo 1155 Celeron to throw in my MSI board so I can get some of the data off a 3rd (320gb) drive that I had hooked up as well that this board doesnt seem to like. Its got some data on it that I need.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hmm It may not like the new raid that the Z68 had set, I ran my two blues in raid very well. once you get the data off u can format them on another PC and the redo the raid on the Gene board.

*UPDATE*

I found a nice thread over at OC.net that is for the full size pro3 (which my board is the same setup just mATX) and I used a guys settings for 4.4ghz. It booted and did 5 full passes on max mem and threads no problem. I will continue to go farther

My question is why is the last two GFLOPS so low?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd say your CPU is throttling due to hitting OCP limits. you need ot increase those limits in BIOS. If you are using turbo multis to clock ,raise both current and wattage limits to 200a, and 250W


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok I will do that, they are currently 250, 250, 300

Here is my current OC in bios but my multi is not 50


----------



## N-Gen (Dec 10, 2011)

But how would 2 identical systems (as in my case) have a completely different output on IBT? Then again Super Pi was about the same...I'm lost.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 10, 2011)

N-Gen said:


> But how would 2 identical systems (as in my case) have a completely different output on IBT? Then again Super Pi was about the same...I'm lost.



Ram speed, CPU speed, problem size, and memory used can all have an effect on the result given.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok I got 4.6Ghz stable but after a 5 pass run on IBT my Gflops go from 35 to 18 on the last three. what settings can I set to stop the throttling?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 10, 2011)

I see an option there in your BIOS that says "power saving mode", have you tried setting that to disabled?


----------



## N-Gen (Dec 10, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Ram speed, CPU speed, problem size, and memory used can all have an effect on the result given.



Everything was exactly the same, even the brands and models, that's what bothered me. It seems mine was fine but my mate's was messing a bit. The only different components are the HDDs.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok disabled power save and it still throttles down after the 2nd pass? Will disabling speed step help?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 10, 2011)

Perhaps. I am not sure though. Users of teh MSI GD65 ram into similar issues...there is a switch for overall OCP that needed to be changed with the MSI boards(both GD65 and GD80 were affected that I know of), which was fixed on the MSI boards with a BIOS update. You may just be SOL.

You should hit up erocker..he's got an ASRock board and might have better ideas than I do about the AsRock BIOS.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

I just did another ITB and used the newest realtemp that shows wattage usage and it shows im only using 84W until the 3rd pass and then it drops to 72W??? This cannot be right?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 10, 2011)

Wattage readings by software might be inaccurate. But yeah, that indicates that it is throttling, to me. Try updating BIOS if there is a newer one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2011)

Does that board have the latest BIOS already?  I know it's a different platform but my buddy bought a ASROCK 990FX Extreme 3 and the BIOS it came with was horrible, glitchy, wrong readings.  He didn't have a thorrtling issue but just the BIOS was crap.  Since then he has flashed to the latest one and although I still think it could be better, I will say it is WAYYYYY better.  So perhaps that's something you may try.

I will say, 4.5 GHz stable does sometimes take some vcore.  I just ended up leaving mine at 4.4 GHz.  4.5 GHz was stable for me when running my RAM at 1600 MHz, but now that I have it at 1866 MHz, I just backed it down to 4.4 GHz.


----------



## Angryfuture (Dec 10, 2011)

Have you triend increaseing "Long Duration Maintained" time?

People had the same issue at OCF on the Msi Z68 boards, so did hard ocp until a later bios update.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just did another ITB and used the newest realtemp that shows wattage usage and it shows im only using 84W until the 3rd pass and then it drops to 72W??? This cannot be right?





cadaveca said:


> Wattage readings by software might be inaccurate. But yeah, that indicates that it is throttling, to me. Try updating BIOS if there is a newer one.



I think Dave is right here. It is indicative of throttling. Definately update the bios, but first make sure to set bios to optimal defaults.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2011)

cadaveca's name is Dave too?


----------



## N-Gen (Dec 10, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> cadaveca's name is Dave too?



It's in his user name


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes.

ca_dave_ca

ca= Canada

dave= well, dave

ca = Canada

As I've said before, both my name and general global location are part of my UID.

BTW, "Dave" is the second most common name in the world, next to Mohammed.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have messed with every single thing in this bios and it still throttles down on the third pass (ALWAYS THIRD PASS).

I may start looking for another board in the mean time. 

*Edit* while typing this message the damn thing decided to freeze after a full run on ITB passed? Thankfully firefox kept my message in the box when I rebooted. 

This board is so spotty when it comes to stability! It will seem fine while testing (beside the throttle) then freeze while browsing the web or looking through files.



Angryfuture said:


> Have you triend increaseing "Long Duration Maintained" time?
> 
> People had the same issue at OCF on the Msi Z68 boards, so did hard ocp until a later bios update.



This is something I have yet to try, What is a good setting, its now on 1 sec



Chicken Patty said:


> Does that board have the latest BIOS already?  I know it's a different platform but my buddy bought a ASROCK 990FX Extreme 3 and the BIOS it came with was horrible, glitchy, wrong readings.  He didn't have a thorrtling issue but just the BIOS was crap.  Since then he has flashed to the latest one and although I still think it could be better, I will say it is WAYYYYY better.  So perhaps that's something you may try.
> 
> I will say, 4.5 GHz stable does sometimes take some vcore.  I just ended up leaving mine at 4.4 GHz.  4.5 GHz was stable for me when running my RAM at 1600 MHz, but now that I have it at 1866 MHz, I just backed it down to 4.4 GHz.






Paulieg said:


> I think Dave is right here. It is indicative of throttling. Definately update the bios, but first make sure to set bios to optimal defaults.



Its got the latest bios that is released.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

See guys this is what im talking about!







*EDIT*

CRAP! I thought I hit edit on my last post!


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah, it has to be OCP throttle, as your temps are good. BIOS update will be the only way to fix, unless there's some obscure setting in the BIOS.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

Someone said VTT may help but really?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 10, 2011)

Might be worth trying. You shouldn't need more than 1.15v though. Don't think that's realyl the issue though ,but stanger things can happen, I guess.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Might be worth trying. You shouldn't need more than 1.15v though. Don't think that's realyl the issue though ,but stanger things can happen, I guess.



I upped VTT to 1.15V and it made one pass then BSOD stop code 124 

This has been the worst OCing experience I have had since my 965BE


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 10, 2011)

LuLz. Personally, I'd say blame the board and BIOS for your troubles. Like I was telling you last night on TS, upping VTT too high is just as bad is it being too low.

BIOS working right, and doing as you expect, is CRITICAL when it comes to clocking.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> LuLz. Personally, I'd say blame the board and BIOS for your troubles. Like I was telling you last night on TS, upping VTT too high is just as bad is it being too low.
> 
> BIOS working right, and doing as you expect, is CRITICAL when it comes to clocking.



Yea, maybe I can do some bios flashing to find one that doesn't throttle

Im hoping a newer bios will come out soon.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 10, 2011)

In situations like this, I've always had the best luck with the very first BIOS. Sometimes as BIOS is updated, things are adjusted or turned off for compatibility reasons, and initial BIOSes are typically more functional as they are used to test the board prior to release.


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I upped VTT to 1.15V and it made one pass then BSOD stop code 124
> 
> This has been the worst OCing experience I have had since my 965BE



0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

How does this look guys? I downgraded bios to 1.00 (launch bios). It still throttles but its more responsive and more stable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2011)

N-Gen said:


> It's in his user name





cadaveca said:


> Yes.
> 
> ca_dave_ca
> 
> ...



Scary that's the worlds most common name ....  and I totally missed that about your UID.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> How does this look guys? I downgraded bios to 1.00 (launch bios). It still throttles but its more responsive and more stable.



If you can't fix the throttle, then you might as well back the clock and voltage down. Will probably land you @ 3.9 GHz-4.2 GHz.



Chicken Patty said:


> Scary that's the worlds most common name ....  and I totally missed that about your UID.



Meh. Just some "factoid" I read somewhere some time ago. Who knows if it's still true, or ever was.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

This keeps pissing me off so bad. I really hope its the current ram im using but I found the 4.4ghz sweet spot and ran 25 passes of IBT on max threads and mem then played some BF3 but when I leave to goto the kitchen to get something to drink then I return im greeted with a BSOD stop code 124 WTF! Im thinking I have a garbage board.

As of now I went back to defaults with just the multi set to 42 so I will let it decide what voltages and junk to give the cpu cause it doesnt like what I do to it.

I seriously want to do this


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 10, 2011)

Try upping voltage or testing ram at 1333


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Try upping voltage or testing ram at 1333



I have upped the voltage well over 1.4V and still same result. i have the ram set at 1066 but I dont know if 1333mhz will make a difference?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

If your voltage was over 1.400v and it still wasn't stable then I'm willing to be it's the mix matched RAM you have going on.  Just take a break, once you get the new RAM give it another go dude.


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 11, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have upped the voltage well over 1.4V and still same result. i have the ram set at 1066 but I dont know if 1333mhz will make a difference?



I would definitely not have the ram at 1066 I have mine at 1333 and simply havent clocked it back up but 1066 is too low even to try and stabilize your OC and I also would not exceed 1.4v for a 4.5 stabilization attempt.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2011)

OK after my last post I reset the bios to factory settings then just set the multi to 42 and nothing else. It was rock stable on testing doing 25 passes so the biggest challenge was to leave it idle to see if it would reboot or BSOD but after coming back from a long night its still stable and very peppy!

I think I will leave it here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK after my last post I reset the bios to factory settings then just set the multi to 42 and nothing else. It was rock stable on testing doing 25 passes so the biggest challenge was to leave it idle to see if it would reboot or BSOD but after coming back from a long night its still stable and very peppy!
> 
> I think I will leave it here



Just leave it there till you get the new RAM and go from there.  that's still a decent clock. :O


----------



## heky (Dec 11, 2011)

You bsod because of the voltage being too low on idle, not on load, its a common problem with sandys. Are you overclocking with turbo, or just the standard multiplier? Also check what settings you have with c-states. Try palying with that also. Good luck.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2011)

This board is awkward! The Load Line Calibration is opposite of what older boards have been. instead of increasing voltage during load and lower voltage at idle, it has a higher voltage at idle and lower on full load?

Also this board doesn't have a option of turning turbo on and off, The only thing I have noticed is that you can turn speed step off and the turbo options disappear but I didn't think speed step had anything to do with turbo mode?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> This board is awkward! The Load Line Calibration is opposite of what older boards have been. instead of increasing voltage during load and lower voltage at idle, it has a higher voltage at idle and lower on full load?
> 
> Also this board doesn't have a option of turning turbo on and off, The only thing I have noticed is that you can turn speed step off and the turbo options disappear but I didn't think speed step had anything to do with turbo mode?



I run with Speed step and Load Line Calibration off on mine.  I get the same voltage on idle than I do under load.  That's 1.364v to be exact.  But I don't care if it's not lower on idle, it's never idle anyways.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2011)

Doesnt happen with this board, it is opposite of P55 and 1366 style LLC


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Doesnt happen with this board, it is opposite of P55 and 1366 style LLC



I used to like the way it worked on my EVGA X58 board.  Here it stays the same, I guess because of what I've disabled in the BIOS or what not.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2011)

I am currently thinking of a new board if my new ram does not fix this but I would have to change cases and that is a pain in the ass and more money involved.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am currently thinking of a new board if my new ram does not fix this but I would have to change cases and that is a pain in the ass and more money involved.



a ATX board won't fit in the Vulcan?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> a ATX board won't fit in the Vulcan?



Nope  Vulcan is a mATX board

If I wait, the open box prices of the asus maximus gene will come down and I can pick one of those up!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nope  Vulcan is a mATX board
> 
> If I wait, the open box prices of the asus maximus gene will come down and I can pick one of those up!



I still say with the new RAM things will be better as far as stability bro.  I have ran mixed RAM before and it just didn't work for me.  Had all sort of issues till I replaced it with the same RAM.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yea this is temp for me right now, I did have 1 stick but it only ran single channel mode


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea this is temp for me right now, I did have 1 stick but it only ran single channel mode



Meh, no good


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok I got some time today to do more OCing so I put in 44 multi and left everything default and it booted but BSOD after 1 pass of IBT but I lowered to 4.3ghz and its rock stable again. I know this chip is good cause its running 4.3Ghz full load at 1.279V and stays there through the whole stress test


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok I got some time today to do more OCing so I put in 44 multi and left everything default and it booted but BSOD after 1 pass of IBT but I lowered to 4.3ghz and its rock stable again. I know this chip is good cause its running 4.3Ghz full load at 1.279V and stays there through the whole stress test



That's good, very good voltage.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's good, very good voltage.



Its just amazes me how I can try to set all this stuff manually and it crashes but let the board take care of it and it runs fine?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its just amazes me how I can try to set all this stuff manually and it crashes but let the board take care of it and it runs fine?



Someone's got some homework to do    I did the same, just changed what I needed to, upped the multi and BAM!  Stable at 4.5 GHz.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2011)

I need to check on others OCing with this board, I have a thread over at OC.net about the Pro3 so I will start reading up.


----------



## Grnfinger (Dec 18, 2011)

Just got a 2600k and Asus MIV Gene....
whats a good vcore starting point for 48, just got some plumbing to do and hope to be powered up shortly


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 18, 2011)

Is it the place to post SB-E OC feedback?


----------



## Grnfinger (Dec 18, 2011)

nope wrong thread you want this one...

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=154165


----------



## Frizz (Dec 20, 2011)

How are these temps for a 24/7 5ghz oc? HT is off as this config is mainly for Skyrim, I am not sure whether my water loop is performing as it should.


5ghz 1.45vcore load


----------



## theJesus (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd say those temps certainly aren't bad for that voltage.


----------



## Grnfinger (Dec 21, 2011)

Hmmmm my gflops are terrible compared to everyone else, this is an old OS install from X58 but that big of a difference??


----------



## Ozpa (Dec 21, 2011)

I can't see any numbers :/


----------



## Grnfinger (Dec 21, 2011)

grr darn resize, I''ll fix the screens


----------



## Ozpa (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok I've just started OCing my 2500K. I've only been running 4,5Ghz for over 2 hours in OCCT + playing League of Legends while I'm at it 
My motherboad BIOS has quite different OC options than Extreme3/4 I've seen people post screenshots of. I can only change vcore in 0.05 increments :/
AIDA64 reporting vcore 1.312-1.328, CPU temp is 41-42c (surprisingly low I feel, but I love my Antec 1200 and it's winter outside).
What's the most popular CPU benchmark I could use to compare scores with other oced 2500K CPUs? I want to make sure my CPU isn't being throttled or anything.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 31, 2012)

Ok fella's I need some help. I am ocing to 4.5ghz but when I set the voltage from auto to a specific number, the voltage does not down volt at idle with the clocks? Is there something special I have to do to make the voltage go down?


----------



## DOM (May 31, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok fella's I need some help. I am ocing to 4.5ghz but when I set the voltage from auto to a specific number, the voltage does not down volt at idle with the clocks? Is there something special I have to do to make the voltage go down?



i belive you have to use the off set setting for it to drop when speedstep down clocks it


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 31, 2012)

DOM said:


> i belive you have to use the off set setting for it to drop when speedstep down clocks it



I will test this out but how do I know what offset if the specific voltage I am looking for?


----------



## theJesus (May 31, 2012)

I could never get that offset thing to work right.  It was always either too high under load or too low at idle.  I just said eff it and I'm doing it the old-fashioned way.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 3, 2012)

I have had trouble overclocking my i5-2500k in the past. The best I could do was 4.4ghz. I am trying again. My goal is 4.7ghz. My motherboard is the msi-p67-gd53.

My current settings are:





There is a typo on the ram voltages. Just add .1v to the ram voltages and that is what they are. As I show in the picture, current vs actual, my motherboard rounds down some settings. I am pretty sure some of those voltages are a bit high. I was getting these two bsod codes and I kept adding more vcore.

0x124
0x9C

I went 15 hours with occt linpack test with the above settings. The did the occt lin with avx and it failed in 5 minutes and had the error 0x101.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Millennium (Jul 3, 2012)

My 2500k only does 4.5. You may just have a dud one like me.

4.5 is something like +0.15 vcore, etc etc, on p67. Should be doable for 99%.


----------



## white phantom (Jul 3, 2012)

Millennium said:


> My 2500k only does 4.5. You may just have a dud one like me.
> 
> 4.5 is something like +0.15 vcore, etc etc, on p67. Should be doable for 99%.



mines needs +30  and even then sometimes it will lock up rarely , motherboards just a piece of shit


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jul 12, 2012)

once my 2 new agilty 3 drives are in im going to be pushing for my 4.8ghz goal, im almost there actually but managed to have a drive failure in the middle of my adventure so i sent both of my Vertex 2's back to OCZ to have them replaced with faster drives  

I'll post my bios settings soon of were im at currently


----------



## blackriver (Jul 27, 2012)

hello


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 27, 2012)

blackriver said:


> hello



hello?


----------



## Nordic (Jul 27, 2012)

blackriver said:


> hello





brandonwh64 said:


> hello?








?


----------



## gopal (Jul 27, 2012)

blackriver said:


> hello





brandonwh64 said:


> hello?





james888 said:


> http://images.fanpop.com/images/image_uploads/Hello-Kitty-hello-kitty-181504_800_600.jpg?



hello?
Looks like you are new to TPU.
btw, Looks like james like is dead


----------



## gopal (Jul 27, 2012)

Ozpa said:


> Ok I've just started OCing my 2500K. I've only been running 4,5Ghz for over 2 hours in OCCT + playing League of Legends while I'm at it
> My motherboad BIOS has quite different OC options than Extreme3/4 I've seen people post screenshots of. I can only change vcore in 0.05 increments :/
> AIDA64 reporting vcore 1.312-1.328, CPU temp is 41-42c (surprisingly low I feel, but I love my Antec 1200 and it's winter outside).
> What's the most popular CPU benchmark I could use to compare scores with other oced 2500K CPUs? I want to make sure my CPU isn't being throttled or anything.
> ...



Does that info is on your keyboard?
Which keyboard do you have?


----------



## Nordic (Jul 28, 2012)

gopal said:


> btw, Looks like james like is dead



...what? uh... do you mean link. I see the picture on mine just fine. It is a big picture of hello kitty


----------



## gopal (Jul 28, 2012)

james888 said:


> ...what? uh... do you mean link. I see the picture on mine just fine. It is a big picture of hello kitty



maybe it is because i have a very slow internet so it is not loading


----------

